# General Time-Wasting Thread



## Ben (May 17, 2010)

As suggested by Corto, this is the official thread for banter and socializing, in order to prevent it from spilling into other topics. Just remember that harrassment is still against the rules, and to use some common sense when posting.

Anyway, have fun. :V



[*XAERUN BUZZ-KILL EDIT*]
* ATTENTION*! This thread is *NOT* an anything-goes thread! It is still subject to most of the forum rules, specifically:


> Trolling or other Malicious Behavior. This also pertains to PMs towards other users. Trolling includes deliberate provocation of negative or hostile responses from other users. An example of this would be a thread â€œcalling outâ€ or naming and attacking another user. Malicious behavior includes phrases such as â€œfuck off,â€ â€œfuck you,â€ or basic insults.
> Racial or ethnic slurs. Racial and slurs include the following: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racial_slur
> Advertisements, exceptions being commission offers for visual or written art, or fursuits, or for flash games or various furry-fandom related websites placed in the proper subforums (The Black Market, The Art Exchange, and Lynx Plox). Advertisements for products, your labor, or organizing a group such as a band are better suited to websites such as www.monster.com, or www.craigslist.com.
> Vigilantism. Do not encourage the harassment of other mainsite users, and do not call out or attack users in forum threads. Report forum rule violations to the staff using the â€œreportâ€ button; report mainsite rule violations to the staff using trouble tickets. Harassment of malefactors is still harassment, and therefore disruptive.
> ...


Do not expect moderators to be lenient simply because you failed to read the OP.
~X


----------



## Xaerun (May 17, 2010)

Ohmygod I made it sticky as fast as I could


----------



## Corto (May 17, 2010)

That's what she said


----------



## Xipoid (May 17, 2010)

The disappointment. How it flows.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 17, 2010)

this seems ever so farmiliar, history repeating itself seems so relevant right now but i cant place my finger on it.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 17, 2010)

Good idea. We had this on a couple other forums I modded/admin'd. People need a random chat thread.


----------



## Darkwing (May 17, 2010)

Well, there's no real discussion going on here sooo. 

Which internet browser do you guys use? I use firefox.


----------



## Ben (May 17, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> this seems ever so farmiliar, history repeating itself seems so relevant right now but i cant place my finger on it.



There's enough server space now to sustain long threads, if that's what you're referring to.

Also, I use Firefox because I'm a filthy add-on whore. :V


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 17, 2010)

My "mood thread" senses are tingling...


----------



## Joeyyy (May 17, 2010)

...what if we could fly...

...think about it


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 17, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Well, there's no real discussion going on here sooo.
> 
> Which internet browser do you guys use? I use firefox.



You can't force conversation, man. It's gotta come naturally. Just go with the flowww, maaan.


----------



## Corto (May 17, 2010)

I just wanted to give a quick mention that since these kinda threads always allow themselves to turn into a all out insult-orgy with NSFW links thrown in for good measure, I'll personally mod this one and the first one to break the forum rules will get a month-long ban, no infractions or warnings.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 17, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> My "mood thread" senses are tingling...



thats it, just buried under quite a bit of mental rubbish.


----------



## Alstor (May 17, 2010)

I use IE because I'm cool like that.

Flying would be awesome.

Now, let's talk about Jesus.


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 17, 2010)

Lawl, now that we've got this it's like...what to talk about?

I use Explorer, Firefox frustrates me for some reason. I actually prefer Opera or Safari, though, when I get my Mac fixed. Damn dog.


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 17, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> thats it, just buried under quite a bit of mental rubbish.


You still need a decent IMing program.


----------



## Tommy (May 17, 2010)

This thread is just what I needed.
And since everybody is talking about browsers, I use firefox/IE.


----------



## 8-bit (May 17, 2010)

Why am I not disturbed by anything anymore? ;^;

Srs, I watch Pyramid Head hump things. Nothing. I watch gory zombie flicks with children getting torn apart. Nothing.


Oh, and I use Firefox :3


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 17, 2010)

Ben said:


> To address the criticism in this thread:
> 
> This forum is called Rants and Raves. An OP that says "Need I say more?" is the _exact antithesis_ to a rant. It's not that complicated.
> 
> ...


 
Bull-Fucking-Shit.

That was a rant, and a good one, at that.

The mods need to swallow their pride and permit this thread to continue, to avoid the creation of other threads.


----------



## foxmusk (May 17, 2010)

OH GOD FINALLY!

i have all this time and finally a place to spend it!


----------



## Xaerun (May 17, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Bull-Fucking-Shit.
> 
> That was a rant, and a good one, at that.
> 
> The mods need to swallow their pride and permit this thread to continue, to avoid the creation of other threads.





> [12:03] <@Xaerun> Nah, I'd lock 'cause... well
> [12:03] <@Xaerun> It's a thread that's basically "AND WHAT'S THE DEAL WITH X?"



It wasn't a thread, it was a tweet at best. Hell, not even that.
"Need I say more" is no thread.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 17, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> It wasn't a thread, it was a tweet at best. Hell, not even that.
> "Need I say more" is no thread.


 
I think it counts as one, especially when it has an actual point.


----------



## Corto (May 17, 2010)

Hey Xaerun, I heard mods are fags. Confirm/deny?


----------



## OssumPawesome (May 17, 2010)

This won't work the way you think it will.

Take it from someone who likes the offtopicy type banter.

It's like walking into a group of people and screaming "LET US HAVE A FRIENDLY, NONSERIOUS DISCUSSION. COMMENCE!"


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 17, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> You still need a decent IMing program.



im too lazy, that and my comp is a piece of shit that is surprisingly still running as good as it is.


----------



## Xaerun (May 17, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I think it counts as one, especially when it has an actual point.


What was the point? "Need I say more" could've been implying he liked it, didn't like it, thought it was a viable source of green energy... there wasn't even an opinion or _emotion_ put forward.


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

Corto said:


> I just wanted to give a quick mention that since these kinda threads always allow themselves to turn into a all out insult-orgy with NSFW links thrown in for good measure, I'll personally mod this one and the first one to break the forum rules will get a month-long ban, no infractions or warnings.


But you have no mod powers??


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 17, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> im too lazy, that and my comp is a piece of shit that is surprisingly still running as good as it is.


Then fix or shaddap plz. :V


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 17, 2010)

Man, I've got the munchies. Suggest snacks, yo.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 17, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Then fix or shaddap plz. :V



i has no monies for fixins, even if i did it would go in my fund for Ceader Point or into my truck.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 17, 2010)

I suggest this be put in forum games to not make it a postcount +1 thread


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 17, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> im too lazy, that and my comp is a piece of shit that is surprisingly still running as good as it is.


ur so laem


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> Man, I've got the munchies. Suggest snacks, yo.


Carrot sticks.



The Drunken Ace said:


> I suggest this be put in forum games to not make it a postcount +1 thread


SHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 17, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> ur so laem



i dont have a job, so economy/my lazy ass=laem.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 17, 2010)

yiffyiff


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 17, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> i dont have a job, so economy/my lazy ass=laem.


Just get AIM or something, ya' crazy. Or you could just use Meebo.


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> yiffyiff


Goodbye, HAXX. You will be missed. :cry:


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Carrot sticks.



I should, I really should. :/ But I know I'm going to have chips or something...man, I'm such a total fat kid.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 17, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I suggest this be put in forum games to not make it a postcount +1 thread


but I liek teh +1. :V


----------



## Corto (May 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But you have no mod powers??


That's what I wanted you to think.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 17, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Just get AIM or something, ya' crazy. Or you could just use Meebo.



you dont realize how old this computer is.


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 17, 2010)

Corto said:


> That's what I wanted you to think.



I think Corto is some sort of ninja mod, who leaps out and attacks when least expected.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Goodbye, HAXX. You will be missed. :cry:



Wait, what?


----------



## Alstor (May 17, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> Man, I've got the munchies. Suggest snacks, yo.


Oreo ice cream and your own tounge.


----------



## Smelge (May 17, 2010)

Irreverant said:
			
		

> Cynically, I can see that.  But the ones that got passed over are also  blind as to why they missed the cut, and by how much.  Some missed by  miles, others by mere millimeters.   That's got to be frustrating, so  some venting is both expected and allowed.



Rather than sticking this in a new thread, may as well throw this one down here.

Would it be a bad thing to put the conclusions in peoples application threads? If someone had a terrible one, tell them. If they missed it by millimeters, say so. Inversely, if they were miles off, tell them.

If it's in their own application, it's just mods and the applicant that can see it. Means people will know if it's worth trying again or if they should cut and run and not bother again. When someone says that it was close for some but not for others, dependant on attitude, people will either assume theirs was shit or close. Some who came close might assume the worst and not bother in future, while people who are unsuited will assume they did good and keep spamming applications every time it comes around.

Best part is, if the prognosis is "your app was terrible and you are a twat", it's private in their thread. no-one will ever know!


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> I should, I really should. :/ But I know I'm going to have chips or something...man, I'm such a total fat kid.


It's fine. Chips are the best snack food anyway.

Actually no.

It's Pocky. â™¥


Corto said:


> That's what I wanted you to think.


Ha ha ha ha ha ha Yeah ri-*USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST*


----------



## Ben (May 17, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I suggest this be put in forum games to not make it a postcount +1 thread



Eh, it's not really a game though. People who care about post counts are dim, anyway. The suggestion is appreciated though. :B

Also ugh, I should probably eat something so I don't wake up feeling shitty tomorrow.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2010)

Wow, wth?  First you say no 1k's and now there's one right here?

Why don't you just bring back the BlackHole and be done with it?


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 17, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Oreo ice cream and you're own tounge.



I don't eat chocolate. I know, lame. Also...."your" not "you're" - sorry, that's just a pet peeve. "you are own tongue" makes no sense.


I have buffalo sauce that I want to eat, but I ain't got shit to put it own.


Aww, I ain't got any pocky, either. I just need to go to Wal-Mart and snack up.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 17, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> What was the point? "Need I say more" could've been implying he liked it, didn't like it, thought it was a viable source of green energy... there wasn't even an opinion or _emotion_ put forward.


 



> rant: the new mods


 


> Need I say More


 
I think that is self explanatory. 

If you are clicking on it, it is probably because you too can relate with some of the feelings the forum denizens might share, from Rage to disappointment and whatnot.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 17, 2010)

So, I'm drawing in photoshop and need a yiffy yaffy break. I heard foxes are the softest while the mods are actually quite painful.


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 17, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> you dont realize how old this computer is.


Mine is old as shit, too.
Not to mention it's a laptop.


----------



## Smelge (May 17, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I think that is self explanatory.
> 
> If you are clicking on it, it is probably because you too can relate with some of the feelings the forum denizens might share, from Rage to disappointment and whatnot.



Or because you're bored and want to see what you're moaning about this time.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 17, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Mine is old as shit, too.
> Not to mention it's a laptop.



i didnt know what a laptop was when we got this computer.


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 17, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> i didnt know what a laptop was when we got this computer.


I have an old E-machines in the back. It's got Windows 95. It's well over ten years old. It works AIM just fine. :/


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 17, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I have an old E-machines in the back. It's got Windows 95. It's well over ten years old. It works AIM just fine. :/



then i dont know, probably viruses then.


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 17, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> then i dont know, probably viruses then.


Have you even tried getting AIM or MSN or anything?


----------



## Rilvor (May 17, 2010)

So, these are back. This is good. Hopefully it catches on.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 17, 2010)

group AIM chats always end up in an orgy or trolling.

[the ones i'm in anyway]


----------



## Alstor (May 17, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> I don't eat chocolate. I know, lame. Also...."your" not "you're" - sorry, that's just a pet peeve. "you are own tongue" makes no sense.


 Shaddup.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 17, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Have you even tried getting AIM or MSN or anything?



yeah, didnt work. ill see if my brother can fix it next time he is up here.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 17, 2010)

Ben said:


> Eh, it's not really a game though. People who care about post counts are dim, anyway. The suggestion is appreciated though. :B
> 
> Also ugh, I should probably eat something so I don't wake up feeling shitty tomorrow.


 Good idea. Nice to see things are warming up though.


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> group AIM chats always end up in an orgy or trolling.
> 
> [the ones i'm in anyway]


I love how MSN doesn't prompt you about being invited to one. Oh, the trauma...


----------



## Holsety (May 17, 2010)

Ben said:


> There's enough server space now to sustain long threads, if that's what you're referring to.



What exactly is the difference between two threads with five hundred posts and one with a thousand?

Seriously I don't get it.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 17, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> group AIM chats always end up in an orgy or trolling.
> 
> [the ones i'm in anyway]


 
Can i have your aim, pl0x?


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 17, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> yeah, didnt work. ill see if my brother can fix it next time he is up here.


Ever tried Meebo?


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 17, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Ever tried Meebo?



never even heard of it, but lol someone in my town just got sentenced to 69 years in prision.


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 17, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> never even heard of it, but lol someone in my town just got sentenced to 69 years in prision.


Meebo.com
Allows you to access all different kinds of chat things without needing to download/install them. You just need the accounts.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> So, these are back. This is good. Hopefully it catches on.



Oh hi, Rilvor.

I know, right?

Maybe they'll be as glorious as the original 1k's.  (lol, I doubt it)


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I love how MSN doesn't prompt you about being invited to one. Oh, the trauma...


 
I know, right? I've come home to like 30 chats with australians talking about fucking. Or better yet getting woke up at 3 am with that shit because they're in the furute.



JesusFish said:


> Can i have your aim, pl0x?


 
hurr hurr


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 17, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Meebo.com
> Allows you to access all different kinds of chat things without needing to download/install them. You just need the accounts.



ill try it. anyone ever had Coca-Cola from Mexico?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2010)

Ben said:


> There's enough server space now to sustain long threads, if that's what you're referring to.
> 
> Also, I use Firefox because I'm a filthy add-on whore. :V



There was enough server space for a 12,000+ post Cuddling thread.  :roll:


----------



## Xaerun (May 17, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I think that is self explanatory.
> 
> If you are clicking on it, it is probably because you too can relate with some of the feelings the forum denizens might share, from Rage to disappointment and whatnot.



So... a whole thread in which the responses can be substituted for clicks of the "This" button with absolutely no resulting loss in terms of quality or substance?
I _love_ it.

Also, are we talking about different threads here? I'm talking about this one, which said "Need I say more", but you listed the title as Rant: The new mods


----------



## Corto (May 17, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Best part is, if the prognosis is "your app was terrible and you are a twat", it's private in their thread. no-one will ever know!


Far as I recall, when the application itself was incomplete or whatever users were asked then and there to elaborate/answer a question/etc.


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 17, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> ill try it. anyone ever had Coca-Cola from Mexico?


Had one from Austria once. It was awesome.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 17, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> So... a whole thread in which the responses can be substituted for clicks of the "This" button with absolutely no resulting loss in terms of quality or substance?
> I _love_ it.


 
Welcome to the internet, or at least, what has become of the internet.

Now, it is all about posting opinions and recieving the judgement of your peers.


----------



## garoose (May 17, 2010)

Can somone invite me to these FAF IM chat sessions? FAF itself hasn't been scarring me to quota recently


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 17, 2010)

Holsety said:


> What exactly is the difference between two threads with five hundred posts and one with a thousand?




I admit, I've always been curious how it differs myself. Something to do with the bandwidth?


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 17, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Had one from Austria once. It was awesome.



never had one of those, but the one i had recently, 1 liter of glorious sugar, not artifical sweeteners in a glass bottle.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 17, 2010)

who wants to do a group chat right now?


----------



## garoose (May 17, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> who wants to do a group chat right now?


 
I know I do, what chat client would it be, I've only ever made an account on AIM (those were my darker days :|)


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 17, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> never had one of those, but the one i had recently, 1 liter of glorious sugar, not artifical sweeteners in a glass bottle.


Foreign shit is better. America blows.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 17, 2010)

Well I've got AIM, MSN, Skype, and yahoo. Whatever the mass amount of people wanna do I'm down to make, I guess [if i can remember how]


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 17, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Foreign shit is better. America blows.



some forigen things, i like my Jeep made here.


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 17, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> There was enough server space for a 12,000+ post Cuddling thread.  :roll:



That thing was epic...in an uh, very special way.


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

I'm up for a group chat.

Be warned though, I won't be restricted by the rules of this forum.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 17, 2010)

Note: If we have this chat anything goes. Only rule is nothing that can be construed as pedophilic is to be posted/said and no beastiality.


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 17, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> some forigen things, i like my Jeep made here.


*Speeds around in a fuckin' Mini Cooper*


----------



## garoose (May 17, 2010)

Someone pick a client, chances are I'll have to go download it and create an account


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 17, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> *Speeds around in a fuckin' Mini Cooper*



*drives off road on bumpy terrian*


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Note: If we have this chat anything goes. Only rule is nothing that can be construed as pedophilic is to be posted/said and no beastiality.


Darn.

I have Skype, MSN and AIM so whichever client is fine.


----------



## Luca (May 17, 2010)

So we can just talk about anything? Hmmm...


Anyone up for some tasteless dead baby jokes?


----------



## garoose (May 17, 2010)

Luca said:


> So we can just talk about anything? Hmmm...
> 
> 
> Anyone up for some tasteless dead baby jokes?


 
Not in the slightest


but go ahead


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 17, 2010)

We haven't enough people for a group chat, yet. 3 people is hardly a group.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 17, 2010)

Luca said:


> So we can just talk about anything? Hmmm...
> 
> 
> Anyone up for some tasteless dead baby jokes?



yes.


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> We haven't enough people for a group chat, yet. 3 people is hardly a group.


But three's company.


----------



## garoose (May 17, 2010)

Do I get naked now? Or do I take my clothes off during the chat?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 17, 2010)

depends on how you want your fapping experience to be


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But three's company.



add a 4th, i used that meebo Ahk was talking about for YIM.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 17, 2010)

alright. we can use msn messanger then, because yahoo is still compatable with it


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

I was told for the sake of my own ass I should edit this out apparently.


----------



## Luca (May 17, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> yes.



Okay. Here's one for ya.. 

What's worse than a dead baby in a trashcan lid? 


Spoiler



A trashcan lid in a dead baby.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> That thing was epic...in an uh, very special way.



The fact that it was 12,000+ posts is pretty epic by itself.


----------



## Aden (May 17, 2010)

You know, instead of this time-wasting being confined to a single thread where multiple conversation lines will get confusing, why not just make a time-wasting forum? Give it a catchy name perhaps, like the Dark Pit, or the Onyx Void, or something along those lines. Maybe someone can think of a better name.


----------



## garoose (May 17, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> alright. we can use msn messanger then, because yahoo is still compatable with it


 
Just give me un momento to dl

Gotta close IE, can you guys wait for me :3 (plz)


----------



## Rilvor (May 17, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Oh hi, Rilvor.
> 
> I know, right?
> 
> Maybe they'll be as glorious as the original 1k's.  (lol, I doubt it)



Hey there Shark.

I seriously doubt it. They could never be as good as that. But this being here gives there far less excuse for shitposting with "I'm bored" as an excuse.


How's the folks in Holegans doing? If Arc or Azure is on, tell them I said hi. If Ishnu is on, tell him I said he's a faggot and if he's stopped listening to Megaderp yet.


----------



## Aden (May 17, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> If Ishnu is on, tell him I said he's a faggot and if he's stopped listening to Megaderp yet.



Don't worry, he hasn't.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey guys wanna yiff?



With a face like that?  I don't think so.


----------



## Rilvor (May 17, 2010)

Luca said:


> Okay. Here's one for ya..
> 
> What's worse than a dead baby in a trashcan lid?
> 
> ...


What's worse than a dead baby in a trash can?


Spoiler



A dead baby in ten trash cans






Aden said:


> You know, instead of this time-wasting being confined to a single thread where multiple conversation lines will get confusing, why not just make a time-wasting forum? Give it a catchy name perhaps, like the Dark Pit, or the Onyx Void, or something along those lines. Maybe someone can think of a better name.



OOOH PICK ME PICK ME


How about... The Dark Portal? :B


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> With a face like that?  I don't think so.


Paper bags were invented for a reason.

Not that I would advocate such a thing.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> You know, instead of this time-wasting being confined to a single thread where multiple conversation lines will get confusing, why not just make a time-wasting forum? Give it a catchy name perhaps, like the Dark Pit, or the Onyx Void, or something along those lines. Maybe someone can think of a better name.



What about "The BlackHole"?  How does that sound?



Rilvor said:


> Hey there Shark.
> 
> I seriously doubt it. They could never be as good as that. But this being here gives there far less excuse for shitposting with "I'm bored" as an excuse.
> 
> ...



Ishnu and Arc are most likely asleep, but I'll tell them.  Not sure where Azure's been.  Haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## Aden (May 17, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> What about "The BlackHole"?  How does that sound?



Blunt.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 17, 2010)

We shall wait for garoose. Anyone else want to be part of the chat? message me on msn


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> How about... The Dark Portal? :B


How about... the Bleak Whole?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Paper bags were invented for a reason.



I don't think I have that many paper bags.  :'c


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 17, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I don't think I have that many paper bags.  :'c



do you have black heavy duty trash bags?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> Blunt.



/b/lackHole?

(DidYouSeeWhatIDidThere?)


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 17, 2010)

I love dead baby jokes.

What's the difference between a truck full of rocks, and a truck full of dead babies?

....uh, I don't know how to do the spoiler shit. 

You can't use a pitchfork to unload the rocks.


----------



## Alstor (May 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> You know, instead of this time-wasting being confined to a single thread where multiple conversation lines will get confusing, why not just make a time-wasting forum? Give it a catchy name perhaps, like the Dark Pit, or the Onyx Void, or something along those lines. Maybe someone can think of a better name.


 You know what? I'm actually tempted to do it.


----------



## Rilvor (May 17, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> What about "The BlackHole"?  How does that sound?
> 
> 
> 
> Ishnu and Arc are most likely asleep, but I'll tell them.  Not sure where Azure's been.  Haven't seen him in a while.



The Black Hole? Fuck that, that's lame sounding. How about The Ebony Collapse.

Azure has likely been on Army shit.

Oh and say hi to any old crew that's also on.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> do you have black heavy duty trash bags?



I do actually.  55 gallon ones I think.  They even have those yellow drawstrings.  ^_^


----------



## Rilvor (May 17, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> I love dead baby jokes.
> 
> What's the difference between a truck full of rocks, and a truck full of dead babies?
> 
> ...



How many babies does it take to paint a barn red?



Spoiler



One if you throw it enough.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> The Black Hole? Fuck that, that's lame sounding. How about The Ebony Collapse.
> 
> Azure has likely been on Army shit.
> 
> Oh and say hi to any old crew that's also on.



How about "FAF's Hole"?

Also done.



Rilvor said:


> How many babies does it take to paint a barn red?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I lol'd.


----------



## Luca (May 17, 2010)

Why does the name have to be dark? Why can't it be something like "vallhalla"?


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

Obviously it should be named "Rainbow in the Dark" in honor of Dio.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2010)

Oh oh oh!

"Why So Serious?"

What about that?


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 17, 2010)

What's funnier than a dead baby?



Spoiler



Dead baby in a clown costume.


----------



## Rilvor (May 17, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> How about "FAF's Hole"?
> 
> Also done.
> 
> ...



No, that sounds both lame and gay.


How about, The Lacking Vortex


----------



## Alstor (May 17, 2010)

"FAF's Dark, Stinky Pit"


----------



## Rilvor (May 17, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> What's funnier than a dead baby?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What screams and moves in rapid circles?



Spoiler



A baby in a blender


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 17, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> What screams and moves in rapid circles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you put a baby in a blender feet first?



Spoiler



So you can see the expression on its face.


----------



## Rilvor (May 17, 2010)

Alstor said:


> "FAF's Dark, Stinky Pit"



No, that also sounds lame and gay.

How about, The Inky Depths


...or perhaps The Nine Hells of Baator


----------



## Rilvor (May 17, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Why do you put a baby in a blender feet first?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's Blue Black and Yellow and sits at the bottom of a pool?



Spoiler



A dead baby with slashed floaties


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 17, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> What's Blue Black and Yellow and sits at the bottom of a pool?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What has four legs and one arm?



Spoiler



Rottweiler at a children's playground.


----------



## Holsety (May 17, 2010)

all of these suck


you guys suck


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2010)

Fucking hell.  I'm trying not to lol irl.  There's people in the room.  ;-;


----------



## Mentova (May 17, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Fucking hell.  I'm trying not to lol irl.  There's people in the room.  ;-;


DO IT!

DO IT NOW!


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 17, 2010)

How do you know when a baby is a dead baby? 
The dog plays with it more.


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 17, 2010)

Ok, will some one explain what I need to do to do the blackout shit? I feel lame.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> No, that also sounds lame and gay.
> 
> How about, The Inky Depths
> 
> ...



Maybe "Point of No Return"?


----------



## Xaerun (May 17, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> Ok, will some one explain what I need to do to do the blackout shit? I feel lame.





Spoiler



and then [/ spoiler]


----------



## Xipoid (May 17, 2010)

Aden said:


> You know, instead of this time-wasting being confined to a single thread where multiple conversation lines will get confusing, why not just make a time-wasting forum? Give it a catchy name perhaps, like the Dark Pit, or the Onyx Void, or something along those lines. Maybe someone can think of a better name.




The Yawning Chasm
The Abysmal Depths
Path to the Void
Nether Space
Antithesis of Thought
Abysm of Hate
The Nihility
Pit of Faineancy
Nullity Grotto
The Devouring Nothingness
Lair of the Devoid
The Place of Inanition
The Cavern of the Damned


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> Ok, will some one explain what I need to do to do the blackout shit? I feel lame.



spoiler /spoiler

(add brackets)


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 18, 2010)

How do you make a dead baby float? 


Spoiler



Take your foot off of it's head.


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

The Underdark


What screams and crawls in circles?


Spoiler



A baby with one hand nailed to the floor


----------



## Tao (May 18, 2010)

What gets louder as it gets smaller?



Spoiler



A baby in a trash compactor


----------



## Xaerun (May 18, 2010)

Good lord, you guys...


----------



## Tao (May 18, 2010)

What do you call a baby in a microwave, hmmm?



Spoiler



Dinner.


----------



## Glitch (May 18, 2010)

No discussion is fun unless it's on a derailed thread. :V


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

Faris said:


> What do you call a baby in a microwave, hmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you call a baby in the ocean with no arms and no legs?



Spoiler



Bait.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 18, 2010)

what's the difference between a pimple and a priest


a pimple waits until you're twelve to come on your face


----------



## SirRob (May 18, 2010)

This FAF chat thing is _awesome._


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 18, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Good lord, you guys...



Funny stuff, am I right?


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 18, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Good lord, you guys...



we love you too Xaerun.


----------



## Holsety (May 18, 2010)

I wonder how fucked up the FA IRC would be if all the people in this topic just used that instead :V


</implying the FA IRC isnt already fucked up>


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

IRC never turns out as well as forums.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

SirRob said:


> This FAF chat thing is _awesome._



Sure is...


----------



## Ozriel (May 18, 2010)

Vibrating Small Clothes. :V


----------



## SirRob (May 18, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Sure is...


Man, the real version of that is depressing... I'm sorry about what you're going through right now.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 18, 2010)

lol if anyone wants in on a massive skype multi chatt add me.
the  homoeroticism  is almost palatable


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> lol if anyone wants in on a massive skype multi chatt add me.
> the  homoeroticism  is almost palatable



No thanks, I'll pass on wasting my time listening to furries' shitty attempts to flirt with each other.


----------



## Mailbox (May 18, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> lol if anyone wants in on a massive skype multi chatt add me.
> the  homoeroticism  is almost palatable



Tastes like shame and raw meat. D;


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

Omigosh a thread made especially for meeeeeeeeeeeeee. time to go lurking <_<


----------



## KittyxSiren (May 18, 2010)

-waves in the random thread then goes to explore-


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 18, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> No thanks, I'll pass on wasting my time listening to furries' shitty attempts to flirt with each other.



Duuuuuuuuuuuude.  When was the last time you and I skyped?


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

KittyxSiren said:


> -waves in the random thread then goes to explore-



(follows the new nerfherder)


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

^ Postcount + 1

Also, lol emote posts. Stop that shit, I will report every last one of you.


That being said, I really hate being bored between paychecks.

@ Shark: I don't even remember. I don't have a headset so I couldn't actually talk anyway. Not that I do talk that much either. If I was on the other computer I'd at least get on IRC.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 18, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> ^ Postcount + 1
> 
> Also, lol emote posts. Stop that shit, I will report every last one of you.
> 
> ...



I know it was when you were in this state.  Doesn't Claf have a headset?



KittyxSiren said:


> -waves in the random thread then goes to explore-



Oh hi there.  'sup?


----------



## Zrcalo (May 18, 2010)

god. I'm in alot of pain.


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I know it was when you were in this state.  Doesn't Claf have a headset?



I think she does, but I'm using the shit computer right now that struggles to load pages, and doesn't have Skype while she plays games on her computer.

Mine is currently still in SC, I'm working on having it shipped here. Shit is expensive. And I'm inbetween paychecks.



Zrcalo said:


> god. I'm in alot of pain.


That's nice.


----------



## SirRob (May 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> god. I'm in alot of pain.


Why?


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Why?



You're encouraging a pity party.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 18, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Why?



combination of sorts... mostly getting dehydrated then eating ice cream on an empty stomach..

I ate some rice and drank alot of water. should help.


----------



## Ames (May 18, 2010)

Must resist urge to post my horrific library of racist jokes in this thread...


----------



## Zrcalo (May 18, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Must resist urge to post my horrific library of racist jokes in this thread...



the N word has infractions attached.


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Must resist urge to post my horrific library of racist jokes in this thread...



Between the dead baby jokes and the priest one, it couldn't get that much worse. But then again, someone will likely BAWWW over that, because it's all fun and jokes until there's a race attached. Hurrp.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 18, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> I think she does, but I'm using the shit computer right now that struggles to load pages, and doesn't have Skype while she plays games on her computer.
> 
> Mine is currently still in SC, I'm working on having it shipped here. Shit is expensive. And I'm inbetween paychecks.



I hope you're able to get it shipped.  And ah, I see.


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I hope you're able to get it shipped.  And ah, I see.



Likewise. Right now we take turns on the good computer during the day, but that's not all that great. Both of us really would like to be able to play games together. I should get my next check in this weekend, so I may be able to get something going on.


----------



## SirRob (May 18, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> You're encouraging a pity party.


Um... Well okay then.



Zrcalo said:


> combination of sorts... mostly getting dehydrated then eating ice cream on an empty stomach..
> 
> I ate some rice and drank alot of water. should help.


Ha ha, that's silly...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 18, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Likewise. Right now we take turns on the good computer during the day, but that's not all that great. Both of us really would like to be able to play games together. I should get my next check in this weekend, so I may be able to get something going on.



Yeah.  Games are more fun with a partner.  :3


----------



## Zrcalo (May 18, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Likewise. Right now we take turns on the good computer during the day, but that's not all that great. Both of us really would like to be able to play games together. I should get my next check in this weekend, so I may be able to get something going on.



cant you just spend $60 and buy a new one?


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Yeah.  Games are more fun with a partner.  :3



I look forward to us playing TF2 and MMOs together. Teams are always effective.


TWO SPIES
HEAVY MEDIC
Or the worst of all...

Engineer camping a chokepoint, with a Heavy abusing unlimited health and ammo from a dispenser to cover the scent-tree.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 18, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Um... Well okay then.
> 
> Ha ha, that's silly...



>:/ that's what you think!!!


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> cant you just spend $60 and buy a new one?



Wow, just wow. Your knowledge of computers is worthy. [Golfclap]


----------



## Zrcalo (May 18, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Wow, just wow. Your knowledge of computers is worthy. [Golfclap]



oh wait... I'm sorry. I forgot my /sarcasm.
I thought you'd be able to notice but I guess not. 

on a related matter, I upgraded my win95 to win98. now I can use flash!


----------



## Kommodore (May 18, 2010)

Wow this thread is averaging .8 posts a minute.

I have time to waste :|


----------



## Lunar Starbreaker (May 18, 2010)

im bored and out of wine,,um..


----------



## Zrcalo (May 18, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Wow this thread is averaging .8 posts a minute.
> 
> I have time to waste :|



o hai there.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 18, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> I look forward to us playing TF2 and MMOs together. Teams are always effective.
> 
> 
> TWO SPIES
> ...



Especially teams that work well together.


----------



## Kommodore (May 18, 2010)

Lunar Starbreaker said:


> im bored and out of wine,,um..


Go buy some more.


Zrcalo said:


> o hai there.


Hey hi howsitgoin?


----------



## Bando (May 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> o hai there.



O hai. I'm in your boredom thread not getting enough sleep.


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> oh wait... I'm sorry. I forgot my /sarcasm.
> I thought you'd be able to notice but I guess not.
> 
> on a related matter, I upgraded my win95 to win98. now I can use flash!



LOLO I WAS TROLLING U ALL ALONG!!1!


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Especially teams that work well together.


Indeed.
So what's going on anyway over on your end.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 18, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> LOLO I WAS TROLLING U ALL ALONG!!1!



11OLOLOLOl11

I dont care at this point.


----------



## SirRob (May 18, 2010)

You furries are disgusting.


----------



## Kommodore (May 18, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You furries are disgusting.


How terribly generic :\                         <3


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

Here's a question:

Generic posts? Or Wolf-Bone posts?


----------



## Kommodore (May 18, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Here's a question:
> 
> Generic posts? Or Wolf-Bone posts?


Wolf-Bone all the way. Generic posts are boring by definition, but you never know what flavor of crazy you are going to get when Wolf posts.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 18, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Indeed.
> So what's going on anyway over on your end.



Not much.  Still um "waiting" on hyena dude.  Playing Reach Beta.


----------



## SirRob (May 18, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> How terribly generic :\                         <3


Well not _all_ of them are disgusting. I just played my cards wrong, and got trolled in an attempt to troll trolls. Ugh.


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Wolf-Bone all the way. Generic posts are boring by definition, but you never know what flavor of crazy you are going to get when Wolf posts.



That's most of what keeps me coming back, some of these crazy/retarded threads that can't stop popping up.

Sure I have other forums I'm on where we're all nice, considerate, and have detailed conversations in threads and all that jazz.

But disagreeing with and mocking people is more *fun.*

"Because it's fun." ~ George Carlin, on a number of things we do that make no sense. RIP


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 18, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Here's a question:
> 
> Generic posts? Or Wolf-Bone posts?



I dunno.

On one hand, generic posts are easy to understand.  On the other hand, Wolf Bone posts can be entertaining especially the responses to them.


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I dunno.
> 
> On one hand, generic posts are easy to understand.  On the other hand, Wolf Bone posts can be entertaining especially the responses to them.



This conversation is now about which Wolf-Bone thread was the craziest, most batshit out of left field of them all.

But where to begin...


----------



## Xaerun (May 18, 2010)

Guys, I'd like to remind some of you that this thread is still subject to [most] forum rules, and roleplaying is against those rules.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 18, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> That's most of what keeps me coming back, some of these crazy/retarded threads that can't stop popping up.
> 
> Sure I have other forums I'm on where we're all nice, considerate, and have detailed conversations in threads and all that jazz.
> 
> ...



Bungie Forums and GOLDENEYE IS DA BEST


----------



## Kommodore (May 18, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> This conversation is now about which Wolf-Bone thread was the craziest, most batshit out of left field of them all.
> 
> But where to begin...


The thread(s) where he told us about his dreams, hands down. You know the ones where he figured out he was secretly gay?





Shark_the_raptor said:


> Bungie Forums and GOLDENEYE IS DA  BEST


Bungie has the worst forums ever I swear I have seen nothing worse than them.


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Bungie Forums and GOLDENEYE IS DA BEST



OH GOD LOL


I completely forgot about that.

That was when we organized on The Black Hole a concerted trolling effort on the Bungie forums right? I believe we decided to use that Goldeneye was better than Halo IIRC?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 18, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Guys, I'd like to remind some of you that this thread is still subject to [most] forum rules, and roleplaying is against those rules.



-waddles to and fro-



Rilvor said:


> This conversation is now about which Wolf-Bone thread was the craziest, most batshit out of left field of them all.
> 
> But where to begin...



I have no idea.  You've probably seen more threads of his than I have.


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> The thread(s) where he told us about his dreams, hands down. You know the ones where he figured out he was secretly gay?Bungie has the worst forums ever I swear I have seen nothing worse than them.



Perhaps. Now I'm half considering digging through his past posts to find the best one.

I'm sitting here trying to think of an example, but they all keep blending together.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 18, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> OH GOD LOL
> 
> 
> I completely forgot about that.
> ...



Yes.  Where most of them agreed.  Derp.

And then I acted like I was surprised by the trolls.


----------



## Kommodore (May 18, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Perhaps. Now I'm half considering digging through his past posts to find the best one.
> 
> I'm sitting here trying to think of an example, but they all keep blending together.



I'm sure there are plenty of other jems, but from the looks of it I missed a lot of the crazy stuff (like what got him banned) and that is the best I remember.


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Yes.  Where most of them agreed.  Derp.
> 
> And then I acted like I was surprised by the trolls.


Multiple trolls sock puppeting in a cohesive effort to enflame an entire forum and YOU.
It's funny how well it works too.
It also reminds me of when Seratuhl and I went and trolled the hell out of an Emo forum.


CommodoreKitty said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of other jems, but from the looks of it I missed a lot of the crazy stuff (like what got him banned) and that is the best I remember.



I know exactly which thread you're talking about too, it's where he freaked out and had a shitfest at everyone until he got banned.

I think it was regarding Therianism, but then a TON of his crazy ass posts are regarding that.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 18, 2010)

So I missed Wolf-Bone being banned?


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> So I missed Wolf-Bone being banned?



Wolf-Bone has been banned a shitload of times. I honestly wonder why that is.


----------



## Kommodore (May 18, 2010)

I have been looking at some of Wolf-Bones older threads, and found some  of my posts from my first month here; they are fucking terrible_._ I am  sure I will be saying the same thing three years from now, but  relatively speaking...


----------



## Xaerun (May 18, 2010)

Recommend you all read the OP; it has been edited.


----------



## Vintage (May 18, 2010)

hey guys don't post any warez okay

 _


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2010)

More like General Dicks Thread, amirite?


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Recommend you all read the OP; it has been edited.



For all the good it will do, chances are they'll skip over it and still do it, but at least it gives the mods the ability to dismiss excuses I guess.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 18, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Man, the real version of that is depressing... I'm sorry about what you're going through right now.



I hope you got a chuckle out of this at least.


----------



## Hir (May 18, 2010)

Will this thread be locked when it reaches the 500 mark?


----------



## Xaerun (May 18, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> For all the good it will do, chances are they'll skip over it and still do it, but at least it gives the mods the ability to dismiss excuses I guess.


Exactly.



DarkNoctus said:


> Will this thread be locked when it reaches the 500 mark?


No.
Nor the 1k mark.


----------



## Hir (May 18, 2010)

Awesome. Let it grow, let it grow, let it grow.

So FAF, I feel tired. What do you recommend to remedy this that doesn't include the obvious?


----------



## Xaerun (May 18, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Awesome. Let it grow, let it grow, let it grow.
> 
> So FAF, I feel tired. What do you recommend to remedy this that doesn't include the obvious?


Take two No-Doze. They're awesome.


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 18, 2010)

Question, FAF - I've been thinking about getting one of those little scooter things, like Vespas, or whatever. (Motorcycles just too expensive for me right now, sadly) Save gas money, save wear and tear on my car, which is about to fall apart I'm sure...

But the real question is, will I look like a total twat?


(Ok, I just found one with the batman logo all over it. Batman, he does not ride a scooter. http://bham.craigslist.org/mcy/1730178110.html )


----------



## Gavrill (May 18, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> Question, FAF - I've been thinking about getting one of those little scooter things, like Vespas, or whatever. (Motorcycles just too expensive for me right now, sadly) Save gas money, save wear and tear on my car, which is about to fall apart I'm sure...
> 
> But the real question is, will I look like a total twat?


I love vespas, and you would look 10x cooler on one, at least around cities.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 18, 2010)

Waiting to find out why my posts are under moderation (If this pops up)


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 18, 2010)

Crap, I killed the thread. Or maybe every went to bed, stepped off to pee, went to eat.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 18, 2010)

Tesla kicks ass. anyone agree?


----------



## Kipikipo (May 18, 2010)

I'ma go get another platinum. brb


----------



## Corto (May 18, 2010)

Holy shit it's cold in here. Had to wear full winter gear just to sleep. At least it's not raining.


----------



## Kommodore (May 18, 2010)

Corto said:


> Holy shit it's cold in here. Had to wear full winter gear just to sleep. At least it's not raining.


What do you not have insulation in your walls? A heater?


----------



## Zseliq (May 18, 2010)

I need to check the mail.


----------



## LizardKing (May 18, 2010)

Hey just increasing my post count oooh yeah


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 18, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> I need to check the mail.



my sister came along and took the mail out of our box.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 18, 2010)

I'm suddenly reminded this feels like twitter :V

now to fix my PS2 or simply buy a new one?


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 18, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I'm suddenly reminded this feels like twitter :V
> 
> now to fix my PS2 or simply buy a new one?



id just get a refurbished one from a game store, i got a refurbed one for $60 and that was about 2 years ago still runs good.


----------



## LizardKing (May 18, 2010)

I'm going to get some food


----------



## Gavrill (May 18, 2010)

I'm learning about cars and it's not as hard as I thought! The diagrams help.


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> Question, FAF - I've been thinking about getting one of those little scooter things, like Vespas, or whatever. (Motorcycles just too expensive for me right now, sadly) Save gas money, save wear and tear on my car, which is about to fall apart I'm sure...
> 
> But the real question is, will I look like a total twat?
> 
> ...


You will look like a complete and total twat...unless you ride that batman one, in which case you will look awesome.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 18, 2010)

Molly said:


> I'm learning about cars and it's not as hard as I thought! The diagrams help.



on the internet or from a book?


----------



## Aden (May 18, 2010)

Our lease is ending and we're getting our internet service turned off today to avoid paying for another month.

This would really suck if I wasn't visiting the boyfriend in MA tomorrow.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> Our lease is ending and we're getting our internet service turned off today to avoid paying for another month.
> 
> This would really suck if I wasn't visiting the boyfriend in MA tomorrow.



moving to a different city?


----------



## Gavrill (May 18, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> on the internet or from a book?


Book from the library. Studying up for when I go to college.


Aden said:


> Our lease is ending and we're getting our internet service turned off today to avoid paying for another month.
> 
> This would really suck if I wasn't visiting the boyfriend in MA tomorrow.


Simultaneous :< and  :>


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 18, 2010)

Molly said:


> Book from the library. Studying up for when I go to college.
> 
> Simultaneous :< and  :>



ooh, what book. i need to replace a few things on my truck to make it less of a death truck.


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2010)

Mood-Tired. 

That's what this thread is, right?


----------



## Kommodore (May 18, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I'm going to get some food


What did you get? 


Jashwa said:


> Mood-Tired.
> 
> That's what this thread is, right?


No this is a "general time wasting thread" not a mood thread. I would think that "general time wasting" would be a clear enough indication of what we are to converse about but I guess not.


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> No this is a "general time wasting thread" not a mood thread. I would think that "general time wasting" would be a clear enough indication of what we are to converse about but I guess not.


I was making a joke about the moods threads just being general time wasting threads, but I guess you didn't get it :c.


----------



## Kommodore (May 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I was making a joke about the moods threads just being general time wasting threads, but I guess you didn't get it :c.


_Way_ over my head. 

But if it makes you feel any better, the 'clear indication' thing was a joke. I have no idea what this thread is really for. General time wasting is very vague. And I like it that way, honestly.


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> _Way_ over my head.
> 
> But if it makes you feel any better, the 'clear indication' thing was a joke. I have no idea what this thread is really for. General time wasting is very vague. And I like it that way, honestly.


I don't mind it, but I don't have much faith that it's going to stay around for a long time. I think they'll close it because it's "taking up too much space" or something eventually. 

I don't know, though. We'll see if people keep posting interesting things or if it turns into a chat between three people about nothing for 5 pages.  That will probably end up determining what happens to it.


----------



## LizardKing (May 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Mood-Tired.
> 
> That's what this thread is, right?



Yeah pretty much

Mood: I have some food now

(I know it's not a mood shut up that's the way those mood threads work)


----------



## Kommodore (May 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't mind it, but I don't have much faith that it's going to stay around for a long time. I think they'll close it because it's "taking up too much space" or something eventually.
> 
> I don't know, though. We'll see if people keep posting interesting things or if it turns into a chat between three people about nothing for 5 pages.  That will probably end up determining what happens to it.


How does an isolated thread take up space? We are not posting images or other bandwith-intensive things, so I don't see the problem. I hear this as an excuse for closing things down a lot (from third party sources) and it puzzles me. But maybe that is because I tend to look into these comments too literally. 

It is probs always just to make it easier to mod the forums.


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Yeah pretty much
> 
> Mood: I have some food now
> 
> (I know it's not a mood shut up that's the way those mood threads work)


That's a pretty good impersonation, but it would be more accurate if it was:

Mood: I have some food now, but there's no one to share it with because I'm so lonely and emo and no one will ever love me. 



Anyways, going to go do stuffs now, so I have no more time to generally waste. Talk to you peeps later.



CommodoreKitty said:


> How does an isolated thread take up space?  We are not posting images or other bandwith-intensive things, so I  don't see the problem. I hear this as an excuse for closing things down a  lot (from third party sources) and it puzzles me. But maybe that is  because I tend to look into these comments too literally.
> 
> It is probs always just to make it easier to mod the forums.


I know they don't, but that's a reason why they closed the moods threads, which were exactly like this.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 18, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Yeah pretty much
> 
> Mood: I have some food now
> 
> (I know it's not a mood shut up that's the way those mood threads work)



THAT IS NOT A MOOD

*RAGE*

This is like the 1k's, but not as *glorious*.


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You will look like a complete and total twat...unless you ride that batman one, in which case you will look awesome.



I suspected as much. Everything is better with batman. 


So, I'm making grilled pork loin with chimichurri sauce for dinner. Fuck yeah. Anyone here ever had bok choy? I'm grilling some of that too, and just hoping I like it.


----------



## Gavrill (May 18, 2010)

I'm having "Hawaiian" chicken for dinner. I'm excited, it has pineapple :3


----------



## Zseliq (May 18, 2010)

Molly said:


> I'm having "Hawaiian" chicken for dinner. I'm excited, it has pineapple :3



That sounds good. :3


----------



## Riley (May 18, 2010)

Am I too late for the Dune reference about moods?


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 18, 2010)

Oh god, you guys...why do I alway insist on googling shit I know I shouldn't google? I mean, if I see something that says "I looked up **** and regretted it" why do I then go look it up myself?

...jenkem. Look it up, and then think about the fact that apparently someone got that tattooed right above their ass, with an arrow pointing down. (It's UgliestTattoos.com btw)


----------



## Verin Asper (May 18, 2010)

made a mother rage at a gamestop, bought the last copy of halo 3 they had, waited for her to leave then sold it back for the same amount.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 18, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> made a mother rage at a gamestop, bought the last copy of halo 3 they had, waited for her to leave then sold it back for the same amount.



wow, thats just, awesome.


----------



## Ricky (May 18, 2010)

Hey, guys!

What's up? :roll:


----------



## Verin Asper (May 18, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Hey, guys!
> 
> What's up? :roll:


Depends on the time....I got clouds and a sun


----------



## Kommodore (May 18, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Hey, guys!
> 
> What's up? :roll:


Absolutely _nothing_ I have so much time to waste right now it is shameful.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 18, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> wow, thats just, awesome.


The folks Know I sometimes go in and do it on purpose so they make it look like I bought it. sometimes I get lucky and have a parent that really want that game for their kid and would pay more for it.


----------



## Xipoid (May 18, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Absolutely _nothing_ I have so much time to waste right now it is shameful.




Surely you have something to do or can do elsewhere.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 18, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Hey, guys!
> 
> What's up? :roll:



i wanna see what its like to get blown up by a Pineapple Grenade.


----------



## Kommodore (May 18, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Surely you have something to do or can do elsewhere.


I am making some chainmail right now which is labor-intensive but requires no thought at all, so that doesn't count. All my friends are currently in school or coming down soon, and I have a set work out time later today so I just can't do it now. There are things to do to be sure, they just are not on my radar right now.


----------



## Lunar Starbreaker (May 18, 2010)

i hate math tests, teacher could go die


----------



## Icky (May 18, 2010)

This thread is not nearly as interesting as I thought it would be. 

...So, who likes nachos?


----------



## Beta_7x (May 18, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> ...So, who likes nachos?



Congrats, you scared the crap out of me. *resumes eating cheese nachos in fear*


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2010)

I'm going to Quaker Steak and Lube for wing night tonight. 

I'm excited.


----------



## Icky (May 18, 2010)

Beta_7x said:


> Congrats, you scared the crap out of me. *resumes eating cheese nachos in fear*


What? Why?

And stoppit, those aren't your nachos.


Jashwa said:


> I'm going to Quaker Steak and Lube for wing night tonight.
> 
> I'm excited.


Sooooo jealous.

The Asian Teriyaki ones are the best.


----------



## SnowFox (May 18, 2010)

So we got rid of the moods thread where often shitty and pointless conversation happened.

Then we start the moods thread again where *forced* shitty and pointless conversation is happening just for the sake of it.

I would complain, but this is still better than most of the moods threads ^_^

OMG I'M 14 AND SOMEONE I MET IN THIS THREAD 5 PAGES AGO IS MY BOYFRIEND AND WE'RE IN LOVE. *OBNOXIOUS FLIRTING FOR ANOTHER 5 PAGES*

15 pages later...

LOL WE BROKE UP NOW SOMEONE I MET 2 PAGES AGO IN THIS THREAD IS MY BOYFRIEND.


----------



## Beta_7x (May 18, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> What? Why?
> 
> And stoppit, those aren't your nachos.



I found it very odd that I was eating MY NACHOS while reading this thread. Kinda scared/creeped me out.


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> So we god rid of the moods thread where often shitty and pointless conversation happened.
> 
> Then we start the moods thread again where *forced* shitty and pointless conversation is happening just for the sake of it.
> 
> ...


That was the best.


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 18, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> So we god rid of the moods thread where often shitty and pointless conversation happened.
> 
> Then we start the moods thread again where *forced* shitty and pointless conversation is happening just for the sake of it.
> 
> I would complain, but this is still better than most of the moods threads ^_^




I don't get it. People bitch and whine that they hate it when mods lock off topic, pointless threads - they claim they want to socialize. The moderators give you a thread dedicated to pointless, off topic socialization - and you complain that it's pointless and shitty. Make up yo mind, folks.


Do you need a topic to feel like it's worth your time. Ok, topic.

*Try and describe all the users you hate, without saying their names. Most creative nicknames win.*


...yes, I am kidding, moderators. Promise.


----------



## SnowFox (May 18, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> I don't get it. People bitch and whine that they hate it when mods lock off topic, pointless threads - they claim they want to socialize. The moderators give you a thread dedicated to pointless, off topic socialization - and you complain that it's pointless and shitty. Make up yo mind, folks.
> 
> 
> Do you need a topic to feel like it's worth your time. Ok, topic.



It wasn't really a serious complaint, I just found it rather funny that this thread got brought back. Who knows, it might work


this time.



> *Try and describe all the users you hate, without saying their names. Most creative nicknames win.*
> 
> 
> ...yes, I am kidding, moderators. Promise.



Actually... This is a good idea.

Maybe.

I just thought about it for 5 seconds. It might not be, the answers are too obvious.


----------



## LizardKing (May 18, 2010)

BALLS OF STEEL


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 18, 2010)

Abortion is <3.


----------



## LizardKing (May 18, 2010)

I just had a shower


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

The thread is a lie!


----------



## Riley (May 18, 2010)

I didn't get the job I applied for!  I totally saw that coming!


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 18, 2010)

DROP KICK A FISH


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 18, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> So we got rid of the moods thread where often shitty and pointless conversation happened.
> 
> Then we start the moods thread again where *forced* shitty and pointless conversation is happening just for the sake of it.
> 
> ...


Everything involving Koray :3c

Can't say I'm proud to have been part of those threads, but I still found them fun, and I like to think I wasn't as horrible as some of the people there.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 18, 2010)

Teto said:


> Everything involving Koray :3c
> 
> Can't say I'm proud to have been part of those threads, but I still found them fun, and I like to think I wasn't as horrible as some of the people there.



you were the worst one there.


----------



## Corto (May 18, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> OMG I'M 14 AND SOMEONE I MET IN THIS THREAD 5 PAGES AGO IS MY BOYFRIEND AND WE'RE IN LOVE. *OBNOXIOUS FLIRTING FOR ANOTHER 5 PAGES*
> 
> 15 pages later...
> 
> LOL WE BROKE UP NOW SOMEONE I MET 2 PAGES AGO IN THIS THREAD IS MY BOYFRIEND.


Which reminds me... any single ladies in the thread? PM me with contact info and naked pictures.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 18, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> you were the worst one there.


oh god no

The Moods Are Bottomless


----------



## Usarise (May 18, 2010)

Corto said:


> Which reminds me... any single ladies in the thread? PM me with contact info and naked pictures.


 OMG ITS A CIVIL PROTECTION! D:  better send naked pics... :3


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 18, 2010)

Corto said:


> Which reminds me... any single ladies in the thread? PM me with contact info and naked pictures.


inb4 little girls


----------



## Corto (May 18, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> inb4 little girls


Where the hell did that come from?


----------



## Usarise (May 18, 2010)

Corto said:


> Where the hell did that come from?


 A lolicons penis?


----------



## Corto (May 18, 2010)

That's not a real answer and you know it.


----------



## Zythren (May 18, 2010)

GUYS.

G-GUYS.

rnslnl WAIT.

AM I LATE TO THE PAR- kwfshgfSF:N HARD GAY! WOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Browder (May 18, 2010)

So if you managed to score a one month trip to Tuscany what would you do in your free time  when you weren't working?


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> So if you managed to score a one month trip to Tuscany what would you do in your free time  when you weren't working?



What, you mean I win a vacation and have to work during it? That blows.


Anywsays, I'd eat.


----------



## Alstor (May 18, 2010)

Corto said:


> Which reminds me... any single ladies in the thread? PM me with contact info and naked pictures.


 Sent you a PM, baby cakes. :3


----------



## Zythren (May 18, 2010)

If you like it then you shoulda put a ring on it...


----------



## Corto (May 18, 2010)

Eeew


----------



## Kommodore (May 18, 2010)

Zythren said:


> If you like it then you shoulda put a ring on it...


Even in _text_ it is stuck in my head now.


----------



## Zythren (May 18, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Even in _text_ it is stuck in my head now.




... Raaaa Raaaa Oooh Raa Raa... >


----------



## Browder (May 18, 2010)

Zythren said:


> ... Raaaa Raaaa Oooh Raa Raa... >



Rama oh rama
Gaga Ooh Lala

...I hate you.


----------



## Zythren (May 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Rama oh rama
> Gaga Ooh Lala
> 
> ...I hate you.



I love you too sweet cheeks. ^3^


----------



## Icky (May 18, 2010)

I hate all of you. And that song.

Which somehow reminds me, my jazz band is adding 25 or 6 to 4 to our setlist.

Everybody go listen to it.


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

Yezzur mr Hip-Hop


----------



## Beta_7x (May 18, 2010)

Vertical baths. Who loves them?


----------



## Zythren (May 18, 2010)

Beta_7x said:


> Vertical baths. Who loves them?



Giraffes.


----------



## Kanin (May 18, 2010)

Whoo, I feel like shit today.


----------



## Browder (May 18, 2010)

Zythren said:


> Giraffes.



Relevant. (to the French speaking at least.)


----------



## garoose (May 18, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I hate all of you. And that song.
> 
> Which somehow reminds me, my jazz band is adding 25 or 6 to 4 to our setlist.
> 
> Everybody go listen to it.


 
Sweet, I wanna see a video of that


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Whoo, I feel like shit today.



then you need to try out that vertical shower thingy, with teatree shamppo


----------



## Beta_7x (May 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Relevant. (to the French speaking at least.)



Why did I magically find that hilarious? Osti chu fuckÃ© a soir xD


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

Beta_7x said:


> Why did I magically find that hilarious? Osti chu fuckÃ© a soir xD



I lol'd and then she started losing her pearls. someone help me up lol


----------



## Zythren (May 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Relevant. (to the French speaking at least.)



Title translates to "Have you ever seen a necklace with a giraffe?"

... Why yes, I have. And it was oddly amusing.


----------



## Browder (May 18, 2010)

Beta_7x said:


> Why did I magically find that hilarious? Osti chu fuckÃ© a soir xD





gdzeek said:


> I lol'd and then she started losing her pearls. someone help me up lol





Zythren said:


> Title translates to "Have you ever seen a necklace with a giraffe?"
> 
> ... Why yes, I have. And it was oddly amusing.



That's because "Avez-vous dÃ©ja vu?" videos are the shit. I would make a thread if this wasn't an english speaking board.


----------



## kyle19 (May 18, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I hate all of you. And that song.
> 
> Which somehow reminds me, my jazz band is adding 25 or 6 to 4 to our setlist.
> 
> Everybody go listen to it.



Can't go wrong with that song, it's just a little over played at competitions though.


----------



## Holsety (May 18, 2010)

I wonder when this topic will be taken over by the old Moods crew


----------



## Beta_7x (May 18, 2010)

Browder, I never knew you spoke French. Bravo. +cinq internet pour toi.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 18, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Everybody go listen to it.


no


----------



## Alstor (May 18, 2010)

WHY IS MY GRANDMA'S PUBIC HAIR ON MY TOOTHBRUSH? I'M DEAD SERIOUS!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 18, 2010)

This thread lost its novelty very fast.


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

I just started looking around since I have nothing else to do right now.

This forum in general is looking rather boring tonight. Lame topics and lame posts.


----------



## Browder (May 18, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> I just started looking around since I have nothing else to do right now.
> 
> This forum in general is looking rather boring tonight. Lame topics and lame posts.



You weren't here earlier. Toonces got the ban-hammer.


----------



## Rilvor (May 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> You weren't here earlier. Toonces got the ban-hammer.



The name is lost on me, so I'm not impressed. Some newfag, in my eyes I guess.


----------



## Browder (May 18, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> The name is lost on me, so I'm not impressed. Some newfag, in my eyes I guess.



Not a newfag. Incendiary dude. Just doesn't post too much. Got banned for general douchebaggery in several already heated threads. You would have liked them, I think.


----------



## Rilvor (May 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> Not a newfag. Incendiary dude. Just doesn't post too much. Got banned for general douchebaggery in several already heated threads. You would have liked them, I think.



Probably. Everyone knows an argument turns more heads than a discussion.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 19, 2010)

Rilvor said:


> Probably. Everyone knows an argument turns more heads than a discussion.


and it more often than not involves deeper thought and more interesting opinions


----------



## VoidBat (May 19, 2010)

Tried some sushi today.
Tasted like pickled herring. 

I was dissapoint.


----------



## SnowFox (May 19, 2010)

Teto said:


> Everything involving Koray :3c
> 
> Can't say I'm proud to have been part of those threads, but I still found them fun, and I like to think I wasn't as horrible as some of the people there.



You were probably the best poster in there. <3




Hey, wanna be my mate for a couple of pages?

I have the forums set to 50 posts per page, so the relationship will be twice as speshul.


----------



## Attaman (May 19, 2010)

Good ol' Time-Killer.


----------



## LizardKing (May 19, 2010)

Why does my chair feel slightly damp even before I sit on it?

This is worrying.


----------



## Tally (May 19, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Why does my chair feel slightly damp even before I sit on it?
> 
> This is worrying.



The chair is just used to it, its like an instinct for it now.


----------



## Beta_7x (May 19, 2010)

Doctors can go to hell...


----------



## LizardKing (May 19, 2010)

Beta_7x said:


> Doctors can go to hell...



Pretty sure he's there already

(inb4 atheism)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 19, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Why does my chair feel slightly damp even before I sit on it?
> 
> This is worrying.



Did you spill the beer again?

Or are you testing the quality of that beer?


----------



## LizardKing (May 19, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Did you spill the beer again?
> 
> Or are you testing the quality of that beer?



Beer is horrible


----------



## Verin Asper (May 19, 2010)

unable to fix my computer so using/borrowing a families...then realize the computer I'm borrowing is completely better than my old one.


----------



## Xipoid (May 19, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Beer is horrible



I've never liked it.


----------



## kyle19 (May 19, 2010)

That people who have never been in lock down drills will freak out when there is a actual emergency.


----------



## Luca (May 19, 2010)

New avatar. Kinda of unfitting for this site but I like it.


----------



## Don (May 19, 2010)

Luca said:


> New avatar. Kinda of unfitting for this site but I like it.



I suppose both of us have 'unfitting' avatars. I doubt 'White Russian General' jumps to mind when people think of furries :V.


----------



## kyle19 (May 19, 2010)

I now know someone else familiar with the dead space comics.


----------



## Luca (May 19, 2010)

I consider myself a bigger gamer than a furry and I can't draw furries to save my life so most times I will probably have a gaming avatar.


----------



## kyle19 (May 19, 2010)

I can draw a little. But most of my avatars are draw by other people in the art exchange.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 19, 2010)

trying to see when the L4D digital comic will come out


----------



## Beta_7x (May 19, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Beer is horrible





Xipoid said:


> I've never liked it.



The fuck is wrong with you guys?


----------



## SushiFox (May 19, 2010)

hey I do not like beer either....I like hard liquor and wine ^^


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2010)

Alcohol smells the worst of anything I've smelled.  Getting within 20 feet of an open bottle makes me gag.


----------



## Luca (May 19, 2010)

I just made a crappy sig to match my unfitting avatar. What do you guys think?


----------



## DemonicWeavile (May 19, 2010)

I came.


----------



## Don (May 19, 2010)

Luca said:


> I just made a crappy sig to match my unfitting avatar. What do you guys think?



I like the angle of the shot, and the fact that it includes your PSN ID means it actually serves a function rather than just look pretty. Overall, pretty good.


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

Someone should sticky my What Are You Playing Right Now thread in Three Frags

Cuz I hate to see it die


----------



## kyle19 (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Someone should sticky my What Are You Playing Right Now thread in Three Frags
> 
> Cuz I hate to see it die



Revive it then.


----------



## LizardKing (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Someone should sticky my What Are You Playing Right Now thread in Three Frags
> 
> Cuz I hate to see it die



There's enough stickies in there already >:[


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Revive it then.


I do need to work on my necromancy



LizardKing said:


> There's enough stickies in there already >:[


Yea, but it's an important thread imo

and besides, I did start playing a few games again


----------



## Luca (May 19, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> I like the angle of the shot, and the fact that it includes your PSN ID means it actually serves a function rather than just look pretty. Overall, pretty good.



I did the best with what I had. Im waiting for some decent screenshots or artwork to surface. Then I will make a better one. Its not really good compared to what Ive done in the past.


----------



## kyle19 (May 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I do need to work on my necromancy



I would revive it but then I would be double posting.


----------



## Willow (May 19, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I would revive it but then I would be double posting.


Alrighty

brb, doing my necromancy


----------



## Gavrill (May 19, 2010)

I am hyped up on god knows what and I keep hearing this dumb dog braying near my yard.

There's no raccoons. 


It's just a tree.


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2010)

I'm waiting for City of Heroes to patch.  

Hey it just finished as I started typing.  Cool.


----------



## Icky (May 19, 2010)

I don't know why, but it seems like today's gonna be a great daaaaAAAAAAAAYYY.


----------



## Browder (May 19, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> I'm waiting for City of Heroes to patch.
> 
> Hey it just finished as I started typing.  Cool.


Is this worth playing?



Icarus615 said:


> I don't know why, but it seems like today's gonna be a great daaaaAAAAAAAAYYY.


Not really. It's a nice night though.


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> Is this worth playing?



Yeah, it's pretty fun.  Been around for 6 years, if that says anything.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 19, 2010)

i just woke up, its nearly 9 pm.


----------



## Beta_7x (May 19, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> i just woke up, its nearly 9 pm.



Lol been there, done that.


----------



## Luca (May 19, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> i just woke up, its nearly 9 pm.



What did you do the day before?


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 19, 2010)

Luca said:


> What did you do the day before?



i had the day off from school due to elections, so sat on my ass, read comics, and posted on a furry forum after waking up at around noonish.


----------



## Luca (May 19, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> i had the day off from school due to elections, so sat on my ass, read comics, and posted on a furry forum after waking up at around noonish.


So you just slept till 9pm for no reason? I thought you might have done some partying or something. Talk about lazy.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 19, 2010)

Luca said:


> So you just slept till 9pm for no reason? I thought you might have done some partying or so
> ething. Talk about lazy.



tell me about it, ive been tired all damned day not sure if i just need more sleep or if i have some sort of bug or what. also i dont party, im not one of the cool kids.
*pulls up pants to a decent length and adjusts glasses and bowtie*


----------



## SushiFox (May 19, 2010)

sigh....you guys at least have something to do...im house sitting and animal sitting so i am bored out of my mind.....


----------



## garoose (May 19, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I now know someone else familiar with the dead space comics.


 
I watched the dead space animated movie, not sure if I ever read the comics or not though...


----------



## kyle19 (May 19, 2010)

garoose said:


> I watched the dead space animated movie, not sure if I ever read the comics or not though...



Movie was good, it filled the gap between the comics and the games nicely. And the comics was the destruction of the colony.


----------



## Luca (May 19, 2010)

garoose said:


> I watched the dead space animated movie, not sure if I ever read the comics or not though...



They animated the comics. They should be on YouTube. It wasn't a very long comic series.


----------



## garoose (May 19, 2010)

Luca said:


> They animated the comics. They should be on YouTube. It wasn't a very long comic series.


 
Oh I think I watched that version, I also got the dead space game for wii, so I think I've seen all of the story elements


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Whoever thought of this thread was a genius!


----------



## Kommodore (May 20, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Whoever thought of this thread was a genius!





			
				frst p0st said:
			
		

> As suggested by Corto


:!:


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 20, 2010)

I see there is an invasion of Lombaxes on the forums.

-breaks out the Prinny avatar-

dood


----------



## Taren Fox (May 20, 2010)

What the balls is up with all the lombaxes? FAFs tubes weren't designed to handle this much awesomeness.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What the balls is up with all the lombaxes? FAFs tubes weren't designed to handle this much awesomeness.



Hey, dood.

Lombaxes.  They're what make the internets go, dood.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 20, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Hey, dood.
> 
> Lombaxes.  They're what make the internets go, dood.


Think you're awesome enough to join the party? ;3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 20, 2010)

You guys are ruining fuzzy's avi.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 20, 2010)

My old avatar was murrier. ):


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Think you're awesome enough to join the party? ;3



Ah hell.  I can't resist that smilie.

Sure, why not.  :3


----------



## Taren Fox (May 20, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Ah hell.  I can't resist that smilie.
> 
> Sure, why not.  :3


;3 Yay.


----------



## Vriska (May 20, 2010)

I'm not a lombax,
I'm a PUGBAX.

Giant diffrence.


----------



## Riley (May 20, 2010)

TishPug said:


> I'm not a lombax,
> I'm a PUGBAX.
> 
> Giant diffrence.



You seem to have 3 ears.


----------



## Vriska (May 20, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> You seem to have 3 ears.


Yes, I can hear everything around me.


----------



## Riley (May 20, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Yes, I can hear everything around me.



That's a pretty sweet setup, then.


----------



## Vriska (May 20, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> That's a pretty sweet setup, then.


But it got in the way of everything so I got it cut off.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 20, 2010)

The goverment totally sucks.
Who has good goverment?



You can't kill the metal.
Who killed the metal?(Chuck Norris)


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

There's plenty of Ratchet porn art out there, go get your own avatars!


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

here we go again!


----------



## Riley (May 20, 2010)

TishPug said:


> But it got in the way of everything so I got it cut off.



I imagine wearing hats was pretty difficult.


----------



## Attaman (May 20, 2010)

Well, the population is getting out of hand.  Who's ready to participate in a thinning effort?


----------



## Kanin (May 20, 2010)

Why does everyone have the same avi? 

Is this like that otter invasion?


----------



## Vriska (May 20, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Well, the population is getting out of hand.  Who's ready to participate in a thinning effort?


Needs moar pugbaxes.

I'm with him. :U


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 20, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Why does everyone have the same avi?
> 
> Is this like that otter invasion?



Nah.  More like the Prinny invasion.


----------



## Jashwa (May 20, 2010)

I wish I was there for the prinny invasion :c.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I wish I was there for the prinny invasion :c.



We could like totally have a second wave.


----------



## Gavrill (May 20, 2010)

the fuck guys
_lombaxes?_


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> the fuck guys
> _lombaxes?_



lol  Join us.  8O  Give in to the Lombax.


----------



## Gavrill (May 20, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> lol  Join us.  8O  Give in to the Lombax.


No >:<


----------



## LizardKing (May 20, 2010)

Current not being a lombax


----------



## Jashwa (May 20, 2010)

If it makes you feel better, half of us are just mocking Fuzzy Alien.


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> If it makes you feel better, half of us are just mocking Fuzzy Alien.



partly because your too lazy to find a your own sexy Lombax avatar


----------



## Jashwa (May 20, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> partly because your too lazy to find a your own sexy Lombax avatar


Yes, that's exactly why. You caught me.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 20, 2010)

i smell spring water, like an actual spring.


----------



## Don (May 20, 2010)

It's real bloody hot here. Whatever happened to Canada being a frozen land of tundra? I demand a refund!


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 20, 2010)

Man, its fucking cold here, what the hell happened to summer?


----------



## kyle19 (May 20, 2010)

It was freezing yesterday, now its too damn hot.


----------



## LizardKing (May 20, 2010)

Currently being a lombax

Kinda


----------



## Xipoid (May 20, 2010)

These avatars... wow.


----------



## Apollo (May 20, 2010)

You guys are all posers.


----------



## kyle19 (May 20, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Currently being a lombax
> 
> Kinda



Is that supposed to be Zalgo?


----------



## LizardKing (May 20, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Is that supposed to be Zalgo?



I don't know who that is.


----------



## Sauvignon (May 20, 2010)

Wolfbax.


----------



## Alstor (May 20, 2010)

What is this I don't even.

I take an hour of overtime to miss THIS?


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 20, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Wolfbax.



Okay? Kinda saw that coming...

What is it with the massive outbreak of Lombaxes lately... 

I didnt think Ratchet was that popular...

or cool...


----------



## Sauvignon (May 20, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> Okay? Kinda saw that coming...
> 
> What is it with the massive outbreak of Lombaxes lately...
> 
> ...



Sorry, I'm late to the game, but I liked lombaxes like totally way before like today.


----------



## Icky (May 20, 2010)

Hey, I can use this picture again. 

Cool.


----------



## Nylak (May 20, 2010)

ARGHLEBLARGHLE.

Well.  >_>


----------



## Jashwa (May 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ARGHLEBLARGHLE.
> 
> Well.  >_>


YOU'RE ALIVE!


----------



## Gavrill (May 20, 2010)

Nylak! *overly friendly affection*


----------



## Zseliq (May 20, 2010)

ugh...My back hurts.

Edit: Hello Nylak! =D


----------



## Icky (May 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> YOU'RE ALIVE!


No she's not. Listen to her, she's a zombie.

OH NOES ZOMBIE INVASION


----------



## Nylak (May 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> YOU'RE ALIVE!


 
NO I'M NOT. I'M A ZOMBIE. BRAAAAAAINS. *stumbles towards*



Icarus615 said:


> No she's not. Listen to her, she's a zombie.
> 
> OH NOES ZOMBIE INVASION


 
Holy crap hive mind.


----------



## Willow (May 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ARGHLEBLARGHLE.
> 
> Well.  >_>


NY'S BACK <3

*jumps around*


----------



## Jashwa (May 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> NO I'M NOT.  I'M A ZOMBIE.  BRAAAAAAINS.  *stumbles towards*


Don't worry, Shenzi will give you a hug. C'mere Shenz, Nylak wants a hug.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> No she's not. Listen to her, she's a zombie.
> 
> OH NOES ZOMBIE INVASION



but Nylak...zombie...cant shoot, Nylak. *brain implosion*


----------



## Gavrill (May 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Don't worry, Shenzi will give you a hug. C'mere Shenz, Nylak wants a hug.


Oh, I'll hug her.


I'll hug her _real nice._


----------



## Icky (May 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Holy crap hive mind.


OH SHIT, IMA ZOMBIE TOO

BRAAAAAAIIIIINS

Oh, wait, I forgot I'm on FAF.


----------



## Nylak (May 20, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> but Nylak...zombie...cant shoot, Nylak. *brain implosion*


 
*licks out insides of shattered skull from implosion* Mmmmm. :3 Brains.



Icarus615 said:


> OH SHIT, IMA ZOMBIE TOO
> 
> BRAAAAAAIIIIINS
> 
> Oh, wait, I forgot I'm on FAF.


 
Yeah, a zombie could starve around here.


----------



## Gavrill (May 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *licks out insides of shattered skull from implosion*  Mmmmm.  :3  Brains.


Your post and avatar are conflicting


----------



## Alstor (May 20, 2010)

NYLAK! OTTER! HAPPINESS!


----------



## Icky (May 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> Your post and avatar are conflicting



This thread is meant to have no topic.

Also BRAAAAAIIIIINS


----------



## Nylak (May 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> Your post and avatar are conflicting


 But it's not really an on-topic thread.  ...Is it?  >3>


----------



## Zseliq (May 20, 2010)

And so the world ends with zombie river otters...


----------



## Gavrill (May 20, 2010)

Also Nylak this is Shenzi, I changed my name


----------



## Jashwa (May 20, 2010)

Speaking of zombies and Nylak, here is a video where cartoon zombie kittens murder other cartoon kittens.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNwCojCJ3-Q


----------



## Icky (May 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> But it's not really an on-topic thread.  ...Is it?  >3>


We keep hive-minding.

ZOMBIE TELEPATHY


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *licks out insides of shattered skull from implosion* Mmmmm. :3 Brains.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a zombie could starve around here.



*ACTION-REBOOT
REROUTING MAIN POWER AND CPU ON MODEL NO. R-89-P17
POWER SOURCE AND CPU FOUND AND REBOOTING
*ACTION-ACTIVATE MODEL NO. R-89-P17
R-89-P17 ACTIVATED

Nylak what is that you are licking?


----------



## Sauvignon (May 20, 2010)

Looks like I'm sleeping on the couch again tonight. Fucking asshole.


----------



## Nylak (May 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Speaking of zombies and Nylak, here is a video where cartoon zombie kittens murder other cartoon kittens.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNwCojCJ3-Q


 
...Wow.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 20, 2010)

Nylak is back?

I came.


----------



## Viva (May 20, 2010)

Dicks.

Does this meet the criteria?


also, NYLAK


----------



## Zseliq (May 20, 2010)

I wonder when that dork is gonna get on YIM and talk to me. >.>


----------



## Ames (May 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ARGHLEBLARGHLE.
> 
> Well.  >_>



YOU GOT TEH INTERNETS BACK

How did you deal with the withdrawal symptoms?


----------



## Icky (May 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Speaking of zombies and Nylak, here is a video where cartoon zombie kittens murder other cartoon kittens.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNwCojCJ3-Q



What the hell did I just watch.


----------



## Nylak (May 20, 2010)

JamesB said:


> YOU GOT TEH INTERNETS BACK
> 
> How did you deal with the withdrawal symptoms?


 
I started smoking again.  :x


----------



## Tao (May 20, 2010)

I feel ashamed for watching Lady Gaga and liking her.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I started smoking again.  :x



You should try morphine, smoking makes your teeth dirty.


----------



## Nylak (May 20, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> You should try morphine, smoking makes your teeth dirty.


 Tell me about it, it's a disgusting habit.


----------



## Ames (May 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I started smoking again.  :x



Well at least you didn't start powdering your nose.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Tell me about it, it's a disgusting habit.



What did you smoke anyways?


----------



## Nylak (May 20, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> What did you smoke anyways?


Cigs.  I'm simple.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Cigs.  I'm simple.



Which brand I mean?


----------



## Ames (May 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Cigs.  I'm simple.



Hopefully you'll get out of the habit soon.

I watched my Grandpa die of lung cancer a decade after he quit.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Faris said:


> I feel ashamed for watching Lady Gaga and liking her.



I like her videos, they're surreal and interesting to watch.


----------



## Nylak (May 20, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Which brand I mean?


Marlboro. Menthols. Not my brand of choice per se, but I snagged em from my gf.



JamesB said:


> Hopefully you'll get out of the habit soon.
> 
> I watched my Grandpa die of lung cancer a decade after he quit.


 
I plan to.  I'm not really hooked, never was, it's just something to do.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Marlboro. Menthols. Not my brand of choice per se, but I snagged em from my gf.
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to.  I'm not really hooked, never was, it's just something to do.



Ah, i actually have a couple of cigars hidden in my room, 2 Cubans at that and im saving them for a special occasion.


----------



## Jelly (May 20, 2010)

What's a good excuse for not driving 6h30m to go see someone


----------



## Icky (May 20, 2010)

Jelly said:


> What's a good excuse for not driving 6h30m to go see someone


Say you got pregnant.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 20, 2010)

Jelly said:


> What's a good excuse for not driving 6h30m to go see someone



You have painful ass cancer that won't let you sit down for that amount of time.


----------



## Alstor (May 20, 2010)

Jelly said:


> What's a good excuse for not driving 6h30m to go see someone


 Your ass has become so large, it resists any upward momentum, inclining you to the position you are now, which is in front of your computer.

Go along with it. It works.


----------



## Zseliq (May 20, 2010)

Jelly said:


> What's a good excuse for not driving 6h30m to go see someone


Tell them you are off fighting zombies.


----------



## Hipster Doofus (May 20, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> You should try morphine, smoking makes your teeth dirty.


But morphine is tricky because it has such a low oral and intranasal bioavailability, you pretty much HAVE to slam to make it worth it.


----------



## Luca (May 20, 2010)

Why is everyone taking everyone elses avatars? It's confusing the hell out of me.


----------



## Kanin (May 21, 2010)

Why did you abandon us Nylak? ;^;


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I like her videos, they're surreal and interesting to watch.


Every time Lady Gaga comes out with a new music video, I watch it, and feel violated afterwards


----------



## gdzeek (May 21, 2010)

I miss Scatman music videos, those werent crazy awesome or anything but they were fun for their time


----------



## Jashwa (May 21, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I miss Scatman music videos, those werent crazy awesome or anything but they were fun for their time


ski bi di do da da dope


----------



## Nylak (May 21, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Why did you abandon us Nylak? ;^;


 I had to move, so I lost my internet access for awhile.  It took longer than anticipated to get it back again.  e_e;


----------



## Jelly (May 21, 2010)

whatever happened to that shelter dog and your job

why do you leave so many mysteries behind


----------



## Nylak (May 21, 2010)

Jelly said:


> whatever happened to that shelter dog and your job
> 
> why do you leave so many mysteries behind


 I adopted the dog, I lost my management position at the kennel (am now working in the vet clinic as a tech and as an adoption counselor in the office rather than kennel manager).  It's not that fascinating.


----------



## SirRob (May 21, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I adopted the dog, I lost my management position at the kennel (am now working in the vet clinic as a tech and as an adoption counselor in the office rather than kennel manager).  It's not that fascinating.


Aww... :cry:


----------



## LizardKing (May 21, 2010)

Nylak please don't ban me for drunk posting

Thanks


----------



## Gavrill (May 21, 2010)

I am now addicted to Twitter. 


Dammit.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> I am now addicted to Twitter.
> 
> 
> Dammit.



The internet community sites claim another victim.

Sigh~

Waitaminute....

~Mrow


----------



## Luca (May 21, 2010)

Oh god am I sore. I worked out a little too hard today.


----------



## kyle19 (May 21, 2010)

I have a head ache and it's killing me.


----------



## Usarise (May 21, 2010)

derp.  whos here? :3


----------



## Icky (May 21, 2010)

I just sneezed.


----------



## Usarise (May 21, 2010)

Bless you....?


----------



## Icky (May 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Bless you....?


Thanks.


----------



## Usarise (May 21, 2010)

Im hungry.... >_>


----------



## Holsety (May 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> I am now addicted to Twitter.
> 
> 
> Dammit.


Im so sorry


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> I am now addicted to Twitter.
> 
> 
> Dammit.


That's very unfortunate


----------



## LizardKing (May 21, 2010)

I'm touching myself.


----------



## Sauvignon (May 21, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I'm touching myself.



I'm touching yourself, too.


----------



## LizardKing (May 21, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I'm touching yourself, too.



You are a filthy liar

Get out


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

I'm not touching myself..or Lizard


----------



## Usarise (May 21, 2010)

I'm still hungry.  Someone get me a sandwich.


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 21, 2010)

I'm bored. Entertain me, FAF.


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I'm bored. Entertain me, FAF.


*starts striptease*

..oh wait, nvm :/


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *starts striptease*
> 
> ..oh wait, nvm :/


Vaginas just have to ruin everything.


----------



## Usarise (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *starts striptease*
> 
> ..oh wait, nvm :/


 no...no... feel free to start again! :3


----------



## Nylak (May 21, 2010)

I'm banning LizardKing for drunk posting.


----------



## Usarise (May 21, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I'm banning LizardKing for drunk posting.


 Hey Nylak..... You look like you need a drink too... :3


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 21, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I'm banning LizardKing for drunk posting.


LizardKing sober posts?


----------



## Nylak (May 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Hey Nylak..... You look like you need a drink too... :3


 I _do_.  It has been one hell of a day.

But I am allowed to drunk post, unlike y'all.  It's a new rule.  I just made it.


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Vaginas just have to ruin everything.





Usarise said:


> no...no... feel free to start again! :3


Oh no I couldn't, there's too many people watching now 

*blushes, shies away*


----------



## Lobar (May 21, 2010)

Reply #500 get. :V

edit: screw you willow


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 21, 2010)

Lobar got ninja'd. Let's party.


----------



## Usarise (May 21, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I _do_. It has been one hell of a day.
> 
> But I am allowed to drunk post, unlike y'all. It's a new rule. I just made it.


So I can't drunk post?   ...What if I'm only buzzed? 



WillowWulf said:


> Oh no I couldn't, there's too many people watching now
> 
> *blushes, shies away*


 awww don't be so shy willow!  We all love a nice wolfie!


----------



## Nylak (May 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> So I can't drunk post?  ...What if I'm only buzzed?


 No.  >:[

Unless you're entertaining rather than just annoying.  Then I'll allow it.


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 21, 2010)

ilu nylak

:3c


----------



## Usarise (May 21, 2010)

Nylak said:


> No. >:[
> 
> Unless you're entertaining rather than just annoying. Then I'll allow it.


 Hooray!    I was earlier today...


----------



## Kanin (May 21, 2010)

I feel weird.


----------



## Misterraptor (May 22, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> I feel weird.



TWSS


----------



## Kanin (May 22, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> TWSS


 
Get out of my head!


----------



## Holsety (May 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> No.  >:[
> 
> Unless you're entertaining rather than just annoying.  Then I'll allow it.


But you're a woman.


Everything annoys women


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

It's really late and I'm still up and my tummy's acting really funny


----------



## ValiantWolf (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's really late and I'm still up and my tummy's acting really funny


 
Congratulations have a cookie


----------



## Misterraptor (May 22, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Get out of my head!



TWSS


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

ValiantWolf said:


> Congratulations have a cookie


But a cookie might make my tummy feel w---Okay! :3


----------



## Misterraptor (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's really late and I'm still up and my tummy's acting really funny



Mine does that all the time, then you don't know what to eat and you end up being bored and eating something stupid like bottled cheddar cheese on potato chips. >_>


----------



## Luca (May 22, 2010)

Argh! I want Red Dead Redemption so bad it almost hurts right now. It doesn't help tha my friends keep texting me how great it is.... I wonder if you could creamate someone in a gas fireplace and get away with murder.


----------



## Riley (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But a cookie might make my tummy feel w---Okay! :3



Cookies always help.  Even if it SEEMS like they didn't, they totally did.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> Mine does that all the time, then you don't know what to eat and you end up being bored and eating something stupid like bottled cheddar cheese on potato chips. >_>


What kind of potato chips is the question?


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2010)

Bon Jovi.


----------



## Beta_7x (May 22, 2010)

Went to see DJ Klass earlier. Sick show.


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2010)

You know, this isn't much of a Time-Wasting thread if nobody posts here.


----------



## Bando (May 22, 2010)

Woot Nylak is back again. And drunkposting. :V


----------



## Tao (May 22, 2010)

Aaaaah tonight is fun.


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2010)

Tonight is so fun.


----------



## garoose (May 22, 2010)

Old enough to breathe, etc. etc.


----------



## Mentova (May 22, 2010)

Best night of my life.


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2010)

What the hell guys, TDA now? Jesus, I can't keep up with this shit.

Also mah skype is broken. :[


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2010)

Come back to us, Icky, it's almost easy.


----------



## Tao (May 22, 2010)

let me tell you bout this time i was in the army


----------



## garoose (May 22, 2010)

I experimented with guys while in boot camp, no homo


----------



## Mentova (May 22, 2010)

I got like 100 girls I can call who will do me at any given time. Hurrr... :V


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2010)

That was before I got hit by lightning and lost all my nerve functions and now I can last 6 hours during sex.


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

oh nos another avatar fad hits the streets, woohoo, although that is borderline sexier than a lombax.


----------



## Tao (May 22, 2010)

i love men

no homo


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Come back to us, Icky, it's almost easy.


I don't even know what the fuck you guys are talking about yet but ok.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 22, 2010)

I'm so annoid.


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2010)

:V


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2010)

stop beeing so imatchure guys.


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

cant keep up with you hotrods, have a great weekend!


----------



## kyle19 (May 22, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Bon Jovi.



What about them?


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Why Mr. Poet?


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

I am here.


----------



## LizardKing (May 22, 2010)

Just had a wank.


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Just had a wank.


 And how was it?


----------



## LizardKing (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> And how was it?



Pretty good. Burnt off a few calories.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

I was invited over to a friend's house..but as usual, I don't get a straight answer right away and it really pisses me off

You would think my mom would be more open to me hanging out with people that actually like me, and not sitting around all day on the computer


----------



## Gavrill (May 22, 2010)

Wow this thread suddenly got really gay. No homo.


----------



## Sauvignon (May 22, 2010)

Let's order a pizza.


----------



## Gavrill (May 22, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Let's order a pizza.


I had pizza for lunch today. Was awesome.


----------



## Sauvignon (May 22, 2010)

Molly said:


> I had pizza for lunch today. Was awesome.



Waaah.... lucky duck. I had a fiber bar, sunflower seeds and a wank. Pizza is way better.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 22, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Waaah.... lucky duck. I had a fiber bar, sunflower seeds and a wank. Pizza is way better.



I dont eat lunch...

Every meal is breakfast.

And i always eat ramen for breakfast.


----------



## Sauvignon (May 22, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> I dont eat lunch...
> 
> Every meal is breakfast.
> 
> And i always eat ramen for breakfast.



I never eat breakfast. You can't break a fast if you never stop eating.


----------



## Zseliq (May 22, 2010)

That apple on the table it tempting me. >.>


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 22, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> That apple on the table it tempting me. >.>



If its telling you to kill your family...

DO IT.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

I forgot to eat breakfast this morning so now I'm eating Pop-Tarts


----------



## Gavrill (May 22, 2010)

I didn't wake up for breakfast even though I meant to. I was gonna watch a stream at 5 am, but I missed it.


----------



## Zseliq (May 22, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> If its telling you to kill your family...
> 
> DO IT.


To eat it, silly furry. XD


----------



## Sauvignon (May 22, 2010)

I require entertainment. Anyone else want to watch _Escape from New York_ and fap, or nap, or something?


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 22, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> To eat it, silly furry. XD



Oh, well thats no fun...

Boring apple is boring...


----------



## Zseliq (May 22, 2010)

I shared a bunk bed with my three year old niece last night. I had to sleep on the top bunk but there is a huge dent in it from where some fat lard sat down so I was afraid the whole time that I would fall into the dent and smoosh the kid. Also she took my pillow. >.>

Children. Yeck.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

I finished my Pop-Tarts, now I'm bored again

Someone entertain this wolf


----------



## Zseliq (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I finished my Pop-Tarts, now I'm bored again
> 
> Someone entertain this wolf


Oh yeah, I still gotta draw that thing I was gonna draw.


----------



## Don (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I finished my Pop-Tarts, now I'm bored again
> 
> Someone entertain this wolf



Does poking you with a stick count as entertainment?


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Does poking you with a stick count as entertainment?


..what kind of stick?


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..what kind of stick?



A wooden one... 

Perv...











Murr...


----------



## Gavrill (May 22, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Oh yeah, I still gotta draw that thing I was gonna draw.


Just wanted to mention that I love your avi and custom title x3


----------



## Luca (May 22, 2010)

Why is it that cold pizza tastes so good?


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 22, 2010)

Luca said:


> Why is it that cold pizza tastes so good?



Because it doesnt burn your tongue on the first bite.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

And in other news, I hit 5k


----------



## garoose (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And in other news, I hit 5k


 
Congratulations


----------



## Verin Asper (May 22, 2010)

I got Resident Evil Outbreak File#2



fucking capcom....WHY did you guys cancel File#3


----------



## Slyck (May 22, 2010)

Want me to tell yall how I became the fresh prince of Bel Air?


----------



## Zseliq (May 22, 2010)

Molly said:


> Just wanted to mention that I love your avi and custom title x3


Thank you. I love yours, as well. ^^


----------



## Drusnick (May 22, 2010)

Wasting time, posting, dgaf


----------



## LizardKing (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And in other news, I hit 5k



in 3 monhts


what the hell

get a job


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> in 3 monhts
> 
> 
> what the hell
> ...


or friends.


----------



## Alstor (May 22, 2010)

Typing this post.

WITH MY NOSE AND TONGUE!


----------



## Nylak (May 22, 2010)

Wasting time.

I hate my job.  It's crushing my soul.

SOMEONE HIRE ME.  I'll do _anything_.  ;D


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Wasting time.
> 
> I hate my job.  It's crushing my soul.
> 
> SOMEONE HIRE ME.  I'll do _anything_.  ;D


inb4 someone hires her as a prostitute before she clarifies "except _that_".


----------



## Nylak (May 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> inb4 someone hires her as a prostitute before she clarifies "except _that_".


 Oh, I was totally insinuating that _that_ is acceptable.  Selling myself on street corners = way less soul crushing than my current occupation right now.

Bet it pays way better, too.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> in 3 monhts
> 
> 
> what the hell
> ...


Correction: 4 months
There aren't many job opportunities for 15 year olds here if you don't have a permit, and I have a job delivering papers



Jashwa said:


> or friends.


I wish I could hang out with my friends more often, I really do
I planned on being gone for most of the day, but silly of me to think that would have happened


----------



## Xipoid (May 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Wasting time.
> 
> I hate my job.  It's crushing my soul.
> 
> SOMEONE HIRE ME.  I'll do _anything_.  ;D




Want to draw a graphic novel?


----------



## Nylak (May 22, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Want to draw a graphic novel?


 
_Yes_.

I'm not joking.  If you're willing to actually pay me, I will do it.


----------



## Xipoid (May 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> _Yes_.
> 
> I'm not joking.  If you're willing to actually pay me, I will do it.




It would be pretty unscrupulous to not be looking to pay someone to draw a graphic novel, but let's talk.


----------



## Nylak (May 22, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> It would be pretty unscrupulous to not be looking to pay someone to draw a graphic novel, but let's talk.


 
I've gotten a lot of "offers" along the lines of "HEY I WANT TO HIRE YOU TO DRAW MY COMIC oh yeah I can't pay you til it's published lol".

Yeah.


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

I am here.  What is up with my hommies in the furry hood?


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I am here.  What is up with my hommies in the furry hood?


You copied me copying Surgat.

>:[


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I am here.  What is up with my hommies in the furry hood?


No go away D:

No boys allowed


----------



## Riley (May 22, 2010)

So there's going to be some crazy Doctor Who/Star Trek crossover deal on BBC.  I am confused but intrigued.


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No boys allowed


o hai


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You copied me copying Surgat.
> 
> >:[


 I _love _Surgat!


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No go away D:
> 
> No boys allowed


 No boys? fine.  No underage wannabe gays either. :V


----------



## Drusnick (May 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I've gotten a lot of "offers" along the lines of "HEY I WANT TO HIRE YOU TO DRAW MY COMIC oh yeah I can't pay you til it's published lol".
> 
> Yeah.


Come to California and I could use a maid.
Cook, clean, answer the door, ect.

As long as you wouldn't mind being called "the help"


----------



## Milo (May 22, 2010)

I've been seeing a lot of ratched avi's lately... did I miss something? did he make a porno? :I


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

Milo said:


> I've been seeing a lot of ratched avi's lately... did I miss something? did he make a porno? :I



the residue of the most awesome avatar fad to date that started here:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=72541 when Plio8 arrived

tehn later migrated here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=72601&highlight=lombax

were on to Daxters now but it didnt catch on as well, they just arent as sexy as a Lombax I guess


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> were on to Daxters now but it didnt catch on as well



You guys are trying to force it too hard. Just relax.

TDA and ostriches and almost any other one were better than the lombaxes.


----------



## Ames (May 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Wasting time.
> 
> I hate my job.  It's crushing my soul.
> 
> SOMEONE HIRE ME.  I'll do _anything_.  ;D



What IS your current job?


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You guys are trying to force it too hard. Just relax.
> 
> TDA and ostriches and almost any other one were better than the lombaxes.


Taren started it


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You guys are trying to force it too hard. Just relax.
> 
> TDA and ostriches and almost any other one were better than the lombaxes.



mostly me trying to hard, 

but the Lombaxes had 3 whole threads get locked or almost locked in tribute, until we lost to the straight-nazi foxes on the fourth.


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Taren started it


That explains it. 


gdzeek said:


> mostly me trying to hard,
> 
> but the Lombaxes had 3 whole threads get locked or almost locked in tribute, until we lost to the straight-nazi foxes on the fourth.


Quantity of threads < Quality of threads.


----------



## Nylak (May 22, 2010)

JamesB said:


> What IS your current job?


 
Vet tech/adoption counselor at the Humane Society.

I want to kill 75% of the people that walk in that front door every day.  And then myself.


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> That explains it.
> 
> Quantity of threads < Quality of threads.



I dont remember any threads for the others



Nylak said:


> Vet tech/adoption counselor at the Humane Society.
> 
> I want to kill 75% of the people that walk in that front door every day.   And then myself.



really whats so bad about that?


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Vet tech/adoption counselor at the Humane Society.
> 
> I want to kill 75% of the people that walk in that front door every day. And then myself.


 Hey Nylak? Can I adopt a puppy?  No! THAT ONE!  ooh its so small and cute!    ...why is it so hyper?  I DONT LIKE IT NOW!  i want one with spots! no stripes! I WANT A STRIPPED PUPPY THAT NEVER GETS OLD!


----------



## Nylak (May 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> really whats so bad about that?


A) People are stupid and horrible, especially to animals, and I want to gouge their eyes out.
B) I have to murderize puppies and kittens. This time of year, killing 15 kittens in one afternoon is a normal day.



Usarise said:


> Hey Nylak? Can I adopt a puppy? No! THAT ONE! ooh its so small and cute!  ...why is it so hyper? I DONT LIKE IT NOW! i want one with spots! no stripes! I WANT A STRIPPED PUPPY THAT NEVER GETS OLD!


 
*GRRRRROOOOOARGH NYLAK SMASH*


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I dont remember any threads for the others



The ostriches had their own thread which disappeared somewhere.

TDA had the "I'm a _________ who likes to ___________."

There were others.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> B) I have to murderize puppies and kittens. This time of year, killing 15 kittens in one afternoon is a normal day.


We're sending two of our cats to a no-kill shelter

..but that's depressing


----------



## Ames (May 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Vet tech/adoption counselor at the Humane Society.
> 
> I want to kill 75% of the people that walk in that front door every day.  And then myself.



Ah.  I thought you were just a volunteer or something there.

Yeah, I couldn't imagine having to deal with those people for a living.  It makes me sick how so many people who own pets don't really have any idea how to properly care for them.


----------



## Alstor (May 22, 2010)

I just realized that the main reason I like Nylak is for her avi.


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> A) People are stupid and horrible, especially to animals, and I want to gouge their eyes out.
> B) I have to murderize puppies and kittens. This time of year, killing 15 kittens in one afternoon is a normal day.
> 
> 
> ...


 A) I have a ton of animals, and I take care of every one of them.  I volunteer at a shelter myself actually.  All I ever end up doing though is cleaning and feeding....
B) That's the worst part...

YAY!   I WANNA ADOPT THE FUNNY OTTER!


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> The ostriches had their own thread which disappeared somewhere.
> 
> TDA had the "I'm a _________ who likes to ___________."
> 
> There were others.


..wait, that was TDA's thread?


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..wait, that was TDA's thread?



No no no, I was talking about the TDA avatar group. TDA himself wasn't online then.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> No no no, I was talking about the TDA avatar group. TDA himself wasn't online then.


Ooh I see now, oh yea I remember that *facepalm*


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> No no no, I was talking about the TDA avatar group. TDA himself wasn't online then.



somehow I remember that thread as being a make fun of the OP thread


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> somehow I remember that thread as being a make fun of the OP thread



That's almost every other thread here.


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> That's almost every other thread here.


Who's the OP of this thread? whoever he/she is they suck.
*edit* i take it back... its Ben 0_0


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Who's the OP of this thread?  whoever he/she is they suck.


Edit: Yea, he might, put you in a salad or something (I dunno what do chinchillas eat)


----------



## Riley (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Edit: Yea, he might, put you in a salad or something (I dunno what do chinchillas eat)



They eat those weird pellets or something.  This kid at my school feeds his apples, too.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> They eat those weird pellets or something.  This kid at my school feeds his apples, too.


I kinda want a chinchilla, they're really soft and fuzzy :3


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I kinda want a chinchilla, they're really soft and fuzzy :3


 I had a chinchilla.... it died.    Now i keep pet rats as my rodents!


----------



## Kanin (May 22, 2010)

This thread should just be renamed, "Mod Sponsored Moods".


----------



## Icky (May 22, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> This thread should just be renamed, "Mod Sponsored Moods".



No.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I had a chinchilla.... it died.    Now i keep pet rats as my rodents!


Their tails are detachable if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Ames (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Their tails are detachable if I'm not mistaken



Aren't you thinking about lizards?


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Aren't you thinking about lizards?


Lizards can do it yea, but chinchillas can do it too..it just doesn't grow back :/


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Lizards can do it yea, but chinchillas can do it too..it just doesn't grow back :/


 The same could be said for anything with a tail then. XD


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> The same could be said for anything with a tail then. XD


Yeah man. Like my cat :c


----------



## gdzeek (May 22, 2010)

animals every shudder at the thought of this conversation.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> The same could be said for anything with a tail then. XD


No because it's not a means of defense/escape for all animals, only some


----------



## Usarise (May 22, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Yeah man. Like my cat :c


You scare me enough already... please tell me you didnt pull your cats tail off... 



WillowWulf said:


> No because it's not a means of defense/escape for all animals, only some


 I know... It was a joke... :V


----------



## Riley (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Lizards can do it yea, but chinchillas can do it too..it just doesn't grow back :/



My head is detachable, then.  It's a defense mechanism; if someone hits my neck with something that would cut it, my head pops off and rolls away to safety.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

I can rip off my arm and hit zombies with it in 15th century England.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 23, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I can rip off my arm and hit zombies with it in 15th century England.


Join the club.


----------



## Riley (May 23, 2010)

Teto said:


> Join the club.



Do you have jackets?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

What social clique do you speak of?


----------



## Riley (May 23, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> What social clique do you speak of?



I think whatever you said about arms and zombies.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Sure. I suppose no one caught on to my reference to Medievil...


----------



## Riley (May 23, 2010)

I sure didn't.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

It's an obscure PS1 game.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 23, 2010)

Milo said:


> I've been seeing a lot of ratched avi's lately... did I miss something? did he make a porno? :I



Oh god I wish.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

I ordered a pizza earlier tonight and ate the whole thing, it was fucking delicious


----------



## Riley (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I ordered a pizza earlier tonight and ate the whole thing, it was fucking delicious



Shit that's right I haven't eaten for like 12 hours.

Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Barak (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I ordered a pizza earlier tonight and ate the whole thing, it was fucking delicious



I WANT THAT PIZZA.

GIVE IT TO MEE.

*Threathen you win a spoon*

I'M NOT SCARED TO USE IT.

And it's rusty too


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 23, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> Do you have jackets?


We would have jackets, but that's tough material and makes removing our arms unnecessarily difficult.


----------



## Riley (May 23, 2010)

Teto said:


> We would have jackets, but that's tough material and makes removing our arms unnecessarily difficult.



You should consider vests, then.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Straitjackets are fun.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Barak said:


> I WANT THAT PIZZA.
> 
> GIVE IT TO MEE.
> 
> ...


But I already ate it

Edit: Also in other news, I updated my written reference


----------



## Kanin (May 23, 2010)

I have no life and I need to get out more.

Let it be summer already!


----------



## Vintage (May 23, 2010)

thank god for MVP: most vertical primate


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 23, 2010)

Cats may be nocturnal by nature, but pulling all-nighters is still so hard...


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> Cats may be nocturnal by nature, but pulling all-nighters is still so hard...



Pussy.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 23, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Pussy.



Literally.

*insert 8D face here*


----------



## Crazy-chan (May 23, 2010)

I believe the latest I've stayed up was only about 8, and then I stayed  up the rest of that day too.
I watched a movie, it wasn't scary but evidently freaked me out anyway.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 23, 2010)

Still up.

So far, All nighter is a succe-

/headdesk

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Luca (May 23, 2010)

SOme members on this site are going to be put off by this post but I hate those goddamn wolfs in RDR! I can't get off my horse for a minute before a pack rushes me. But damn does it feel good to skin those sons of bitches afterwords.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 23, 2010)

Dead forum is dead.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (May 23, 2010)

I want to kick Justin Bieber's ass. I mean I don't hit girls usually but I still want to do it.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Justin Bieber has no talent. It's a corporate plot to get preteen girls to spend hundreds of dollars on Bieber memorabilia.


----------



## Usarise (May 23, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Justin Bieber has no talent. It's a corporate plot to get preteen girls to spend hundreds of dollars on Bieber memorabilia.


 Don't say that!  She worked hard to get to where she is!


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Well, yeah. Growing a vagina is very hard work!!!


----------



## Usarise (May 23, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Well, yeah. Growing a vagina is very hard work!!!


 So true...  Many have tried, but few succede.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Michael Jackson succeeded.


----------



## Usarise (May 23, 2010)

Yes but he was truely amazing.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Yes he was. And I beat it when I heard he was struck by... a smooth criminal! Woo, woo, woo, woo, woo, WOO!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 23, 2010)

You know what this thread needs?


A huge furpile :V


----------



## LizardKing (May 23, 2010)

\m/

*plays Iron Maiden - Number of the Beast*


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Perhaps it does. That'll be fun.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 23, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Perhaps it does. That'll be fun.


 When I mean furpile....


I mean a massive, hardcore GANGBANGING D:< *Pounces and rapes* Bwahahahahaha


----------



## LizardKing (May 23, 2010)

hahaha u r funny


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 23, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> hahaha u r funny


 I know I am :V


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Creepy. I'd never get away with this on the Pavilion!


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

*yawns, rubs eyes*

I just woke up and I don't have a shirt on

What did I miss *swishes tail*


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> When I mean furpile....
> 
> 
> I mean a massive, hardcore GANGBANGING D:< *Pounces and rapes* Bwahahahahaha



This abomination.


----------



## kyle19 (May 23, 2010)

I've gotten 3 hours of sleep this weekend, I'm about to pass out.


----------



## Usarise (May 23, 2010)

Am bored.  What's up guys?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Horrible things involving rape and 666.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *yawns, rubs eyes*
> 
> I just woke up and I don't have a shirt on
> 
> What did I miss *swishes tail*



A potential furpile....

Dont feel bad, i missed it too...


----------



## Usarise (May 23, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> A potential furpile....
> 
> Dont feel bad, i missed it too...


 EVERYONE! FURPILE ON WILLOW! *Pounces*


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

69 would be a great position.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> EVERYONE! FURPILE ON WILLOW! *Pounces*


----------



## Usarise (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


>


 oh cut that out!  Your really meant to say !  :3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Pulled pork sandwiches are amazing.
edit: I'm on top.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh cut that out!  Your really meant to say !  :3


No I didn't 
I don't want a whole bunch of men on top of me


----------



## Alstor (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No I didn't
> I don't want a whole bunch of *fat, sweat-stenched men sporting ears, tails, or full fursuits* on top of me


 Fix'd.


----------



## Tao (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No I didn't
> I don't want a whole bunch of men on top of me



okay you can be the top this time


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

I'm on top. I called it first.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Fight that our amongst yourselves, I'm not participating

I'd like to keep my pants on thank you


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

We're all doing the No-Pants dance. No pants, no problem.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 23, 2010)

Lol, im glad i missed it if this is what it would be....

Me and Willow will just eat these cookies over here...

While you guys pile it on...


----------



## Tao (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Fight that our amongst yourselves, I'm not participating
> 
> I'd like to keep my pants on thank you



When you're experienced enough you can have an orgy with all your clothes on

Let me show you


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

This is disturbing.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> Lol, im glad i missed it if this is what it would be....
> 
> Me and Willow will just eat these cookies over here...
> 
> While you guys pile it on...


And don't forget the cake too :3



Faris said:


> When you're experienced enough you can have an orgy with all your clothes on
> 
> Let me show you


Errrr


----------



## Zseliq (May 23, 2010)

*snuggles Willow* >:]


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Wow, things are getting tantric.


----------



## LizardKing (May 23, 2010)

Postcount increase

A science porn stout


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

This thread is great for boosting your post count. BANANA.


----------



## Tao (May 23, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> This thread is great for boosting your post count. BANANA.



the post count isn't the only thing being boosted





Okay that was a bad innuendo.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And don't forget the cake too :3




Gasp~ Thanks for reminding me.

~Goes to bake a cake~

I assume you dont want chocolate...


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

No, that was great. Mine's getting boosted, too.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> Gasp~ Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> ~Goes to bake a cake~
> 
> I assume you dont want chocolate...


Oh but any kind of cake is good cake :3


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh but any kind of cake is good cake :3



But i thought canines couldn't eat chocolate...

So ill make a vanilla ice cream cake ^^


----------



## Zseliq (May 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> the post count isn't the only thing being boosted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In YOUR endo. (thank you Scrubs)


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> But i thought canines couldn't eat chocolate...
> 
> So ill make a vanilla ice cream cake ^^


It's sad but it's true ;^;


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's sad but it's true ;^;



Awww

~Pats willow on the shoulder~

Dont worry, it will be a good ice cream cake

~hands willow a slice~


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> Awww
> 
> ~Pats willow on the shoulder~
> 
> ...


yaaay! -crisis averted-


----------



## LizardKing (May 23, 2010)

holy shit you post a lot


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> holy shit you post a lot


Yea I know, nothing better to do after school and on weekends


----------



## LizardKing (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea I know, nothing better to do after school and on weekends



get a hobby

A REAL ONE >:[


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> get a hobby
> 
> A REAL ONE >:[


Like?


----------



## Luca (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Like?



You could take up water polo?


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Luca said:


> You could take up water polo?


Hell no

I can't swim well first of all, and second I don't really like swimming to begin with


----------



## Nylak (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Hell no
> 
> I can't swim well first of all, and second I don't really like swimming to begin with


 Gasp.

Heathen.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

Too much bleach in the water for Willow.

*cough* MJ reference *cough*


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Gasp.
> 
> Heathen.


..But I'm not an otter



HAXX said:


> Too much bleach in the water for Willow.
> 
> *cough* MJ reference *cough*


i c wut u did thar


----------



## Browder (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..But I'm not an otter



Everyone should learn how to swim. You don't have to be short and obnoxious to do it, you know.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> Everyone should learn how to swim. You don't have to be short and obnoxious to do it, you know.


I think it's the bathing suits, but I still don't really like swimming as much as I used to


----------



## Browder (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think it's the bathing suits, but I still don't really like swimming as much as I used to



What, no Tila Tequila bikini for you? 

And swimming is the shit. I'm not sure how anyone could not like it.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> What, no Tila Tequila bikini for you?


I wouldn't wear that even if I was offered money


----------



## Amaru (May 23, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> But i thought canines couldn't eat chocolate...
> 
> So ill make a vanilla ice cream cake ^^


 
Bit late now BUT there is special canine chocolate you know! Got some special doggy chocolate buttons for my mutt.

And why not just wear one of those full body swimming suits Willow? swimming's good exercise and fun...unless it''s in a pissy public pool with screaming children.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Amaru said:


> And why not just wear one of those full body swimming suits Willow? swimming's good exercise and fun...unless it''s in a pissy public pool with screaming children.


I'm not really a fan of bathing suits period


----------



## Amaru (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm not really a fan of bathing suits period


 
then just go swimming fully clothed! Sure people will look, but still it'd be fun. As long as they aren't so heavy they drown you.


----------



## Tao (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm not really a fan of bathing suits period



so swim naked


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I wouldn't wear that even if I was offered money



I would.


----------



## Zseliq (May 23, 2010)

I want to learn how to cook. 

I wish I was an earth bender.

Flower.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> so swim naked


No 

It's really hot outside


----------



## Verin Asper (May 23, 2010)

WOOT playing Soul Calibur 3



wished I had Resident Evil Outbreak the first one though


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

Holy shit batman, shitposting thread!

Fousen I have resident evil outbreak not even two feet away from me :3


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Yay! Cannon's back


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No
> 
> It's really hot outside



More reason to swim naked!


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> More reason to swim naked!


Dammit I'm not swimming or getting naked >:I


----------



## Bando (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> More reason to swim naked!



It's cold in California now... (by our standards)

FAF is pretty boring today.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yay! Cannon's back


I have nothing to do and bored.


----------



## gdzeek (May 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> It's cold in California now... (by our standards)
> 
> FAF is pretty boring today.



I know right, why so dang cold today D :<

Cannon fodder is back


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> FAF is pretty boring today.


It's a Sunday

Things don't start getting interesting until night usually :/

We need another newfag thread


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Dammit I'm not swimming or getting naked >:I



Why not? I would! It's especially tempting being with a little alcohol! o:


----------



## Bando (May 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I have nothing to do and bored.



I have homework, but why would I want to do that?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Cannon fodder is back


You guys love me


----------



## Jelly (May 23, 2010)

has it been 14 days
or did you cave


----------



## Bando (May 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You guys love me



And why _wouldn't_ we love you? :3c


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I have homework, but why would I want to do that?


I'm out for the summer, don't have a job and nothing to do other than a video game and get through static shock(tv show).


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

Jelly said:


> has it been 14 days
> or did you cave


It's like crack.

I'm just going to avoid getting a infraction till mine expires.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Why not? I would! It's especially tempting being with a little alcohol! o:


What?



Bando37 said:


> I have homework, but why would I want to do that?


Yea, I should probably be studying for my finals, but I have two in class days to do it


----------



## Bando (May 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm out for the summer, don't have a job and nothing to do other than a video game



>:[ I have a month of school left. Lah-Dee-Frickin'-Dah


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What?



Do you have a reading disability?


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Do you have a reading disability?


I misread it

I'm really out of it today

This weekend sucked


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Do you have a reading disability?


tucking fypos :V


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> >:[ I have a month of school left. Lah-Dee-Frickin'-Dah


Tomorrow begins my last week of school 

And then I get like, one or two weeks of actual relaxing, and then band practice starts (alternating schedule and I don't have to show up for all of them, whoo!), then I go to Florida...and then band camp  

then school starts again and I'll be a sophomore


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I misread it
> 
> I'm really out of it today
> 
> This weekend sucked



:|

Stop day dreaming when you post, it'll put more content in your posts.



CannonFodder said:


> tucking fypos :V



Wait, what? How does this correlate with me?








Is it bad that I told myself I wouldn't post today, got drunk and started posting anyway?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> then school starts again and I'll be a sophomore


As for me, I'm out till august, I didn't get into the college I wanted to(no room left) so I'll be continuing with my current one until spring.


So Fuzzy, what's this I hear about you and taren getting it on?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

This thread is fabulous.


----------



## Bando (May 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> As for me, I'm out till august, I didn't get into the college I wanted to(no room left) so I'll be continuing with my current one until spring.





I'm actually excited for next year, since I get to be a Junior and get to take PHOTOGRAPHY!  Plus, learning Photoshop is cool.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> As for me, I'm out till august, I didn't get into the college I wanted to(no room left) so I'll be continuing with my current one until spring.


That sucks

Next school year, they're shortening our Christmas break to one week
This year it was almost an entire month it seemed


----------



## Bando (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That sucks
> 
> Next school year, they're shortening our Christmas break to one week
> This year it was almost an entire month it seemed



Lolololol. I get more break since California fails and has to cut out like 8 school days.

I forgot, I have no more 5 day weeks left of school. WOOT!


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

I have 16 days of school left. Yay!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Lolololol. I get more break since California fails and has to cut out like 8 school days.
> 
> I forgot, I have no more 5 day weeks left of school. WOOT!


How's it feel living in a third world state? :V


----------



## Bando (May 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> How's it feel living in a third world state? :V



We have better weather :V


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Congratulations on your superior meteorological conditions!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> We have better weather :V


Enjoy your earthquakes... and your landslides... and your floods... and your forest fires.


----------



## Bando (May 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Enjoy your earthquakes... and your landslides... and your floods... and your forest fires.



Earthquakes are actually really cool, and fun if the building shakes a little. :V


----------



## Alstor (May 23, 2010)

Out on June 9.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Landslides are fun.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Enjoy your earthquakes... and your landslides... and your floods... and your forest fires.


We just have tornadoes that never touch down and we don't get _many_ earthquakes, everyone around us gets all the really crappy stuff


----------



## Beta_7x (May 23, 2010)

God damn I hate returns with a fiery passion...


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Landslides are fun.


Care to explain?


Bando37 said:


> Earthquakes are actually really cool, and fun if the building shakes a little. :V


Your houses are built to survive them?


----------



## Bando (May 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Your houses are built to survive them?



No, not really, since most of the houses around me are like, 40 years old. With small earthquakes you just get a little shaking, and it's fun.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Care to explain?
> 
> Your houses are built to survive them?



It's like a suicidal waterslide.


----------



## Alstor (May 23, 2010)

Breaking the conversation, I learned six hours ago that I might be a Deist. It's a silly religion.


----------



## Ames (May 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Enjoy your earthquakes... and your landslides... and your floods... and your forest fires.



Earthquakes are fun.

Landslides only happen because people build their houses in the most retarded places.

Floods? Wut?

We only have bad wildfires because we've been suppressing them for so long.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Breaking the conversation, I learned six hours ago that I might be a Deist. It's a silly religion.


I know what a deist is, 


Grand Salamander said:


> It's like a suicidal waterslide.


I think someone has tried.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Scientology is sillier.


----------



## Zseliq (May 23, 2010)

OMG why did willow change her avatar?


----------



## Bando (May 23, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> OMG why did willow change her avatar?



People do that. The same avi gets boring after awhile for some people.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> People do that. The same avi gets boring after awhile for some people.


On the other hand everyone knows me as a shark with a monocle and tophat.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

I'll invert the colors first.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

The only time we ever has an earthquake around where I live, I wasn't even there, I was in Virginia/DC

I heard it was like, a 6.5 or something thought 

But the trip was fun though, I went for free


----------



## Bando (May 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> On the other hand everyone knows me as a shark with a monocle and tophat.



I'm not even known throughout the forums, as far as I know. I change my avi too much.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> OMG why did willow change her avatar?


I dunno :/

Edit: I think you guys know me more by action than avatar


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Thankfully, people notice a Shuckle.


----------



## Bando (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Edit: I think you guys know me more by action than avatar



Probably same for me.

I'm gonna log off and finish my homework. Shit has to get done.


----------



## gdzeek (May 23, 2010)

for some reason I remember you as the Loli-shota Wolf

and shuckle is full of win!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

I remember willow as a loli-sho-


gdzeek said:


> for some reason I remember you as the Loli-shota Wolf


damn beat me to it.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> for some reason I remember you as the Loli-shota Wolf


..that's a good thing :|


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

OMG I KNO TOTALLY!


----------



## Zseliq (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..that's a good thing :|


BUT now you are a hobo pheonix thingy, too. Oh well.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..that's a good thing :|


It's all fun and games until a wild pedobear appears.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> BUT now you are a hobo pheonix thingy, too. Oh well.


It still says loli-shota wolf in the species description



CannonFodder said:


> It's all fun and games until a wild pedobear appears.


I met Pedobear at a con last month, no joke


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It's all fun and games until a wild pedobear appears.



I should change my species just for that post, but Shuckle is too awesome.


----------



## Zseliq (May 23, 2010)

Why am I craving tuna fish?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Because fishy is good.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Because fishy is good.


And so is cooked shuckle :V


----------



## LizardKing (May 23, 2010)

OH MAN I LOVE TUNA


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Damn, now I want a tuna sandwich :/

inb4jokeaboutvaginas


----------



## SnowFox (May 23, 2010)

*jokeaboutvaginas*


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Damn, now I want a tuna sandwich :/


Make me a sammich.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Make me a sammich.


I thought I told you stinking men I wasn't going to make you sa--yes dear


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I thought I told you stinking men I wasn't going to make you sa--yes dear



Its obvious who wears the fursuit in this household...

Â¬wÂ¬


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> And so is cooked shuckle :V



I contain toxic chemicals.


----------



## gdzeek (May 23, 2010)

keep on rocking guys, I'm off to finish homework, where's mah Band saw???


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Your saw is a lie.


----------



## peacheskawaii (May 23, 2010)

i hate tuna ;<


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Tuna's good with mayonnaise and pepper.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

It's better with eggs in it, but not pepper


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

It's better with furries :V...
...Wait no, not like that


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 23, 2010)

peacheskawaii said:


> i hate tuna ;<



BLASPHEMY!

YOU ARE A LIAR SIR~!


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Ha! I'm a ninja, and my little brother can't say shit about it!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> BLASPHEMY!
> 
> YOU ARE A LIAR SIR~!


This is madness!  This is blasphemy!


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

On the topic of sandwiches, the turkey ones at my school are delicious 

..and somehow I find myself buying one of my guy friends one almost every day :|


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> On the topic of sandwiches, the turkey ones at my school are delicious
> 
> ..and somehow I find myself buying one of my guy friends one almost every day :|



Fursuit, relationship, obvious...

Do I need to really repeat myself?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> On the topic of sandwiches, the turkey ones at my school are delicious
> 
> ..and somehow I find myself buying one of my guy friends one almost every day :|


It's your inner female side forcing you too :V


----------



## peacheskawaii (May 23, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> BLASPHEMY!
> 
> YOU ARE A LIAR SIR~!



it smells awful D:


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> Fursuit, relationship, obvious...
> 
> Do I need to really repeat myself?


But he's not even a furry I don't think 


CannonFodder said:


> It's your inner female side forcing you too :V


>.>

Dammit


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 23, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> BLASPHEMY!
> 
> YOU ARE A LIAR SIR~!


Tuna's pretty gross.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Tuna's delicious.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

Teto said:


> Tuna's pretty gross.


Hey teto what anime is your avatar from?


WillowWulf said:


> >.>
> 
> Dammit


Hey can you clean the kitchen? :V


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey can you clean the kitchen? :V


>:I No..I mean, yes honey


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> >:I No



O.e

OMG THE DIRT

~Insert cleaning montauge~

MUST WASH AWAY THE SIN~


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> >:I No..I mean, yes honey


See told you :V


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Cleaning the kitchen is my job.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey teto what anime is your avatar from?


Bakemonogatari.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Never heard of that.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

In other news again (veering off the topic of sandwiches and womanly duties), I think I'm going to rebuild my Pyramid Head helmet over the summer 

and I need a PSP


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Hooray for Pyramidhead! I'll make a friend hat!


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 23, 2010)

Make sure to post a pic of it when your done.

(not you, the helmet)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> How's it feel living in a third world state? :V



Texas?



CannonFodder said:


> This is madness!  This is blasphemy!



No, this is Patrick.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 23, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Texas?
> 
> 
> 
> No, this is Patrick.



Someone is a little late to the party...


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Texas?


You know your country is fucked up when Texas is the best off.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

I don't wear a helmet when riding my bike.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> Make sure to post a pic of it when your done.
> 
> (not you, the helmet)


I just might do that

I saw videos of how to make one from cardboard, but since cardboard isn't as sturdy and warps more in rain, I used foam poster board

It took a total of like 6 sheets, some sculpey, wire mesh, a wash rag, two cans of spray paint, and a small bottle of normal acrylic paint 

It was great and took two days to make


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 23, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> Someone is a little late to the party...



I'm never late.  Y'all just early.



CannonFodder said:


> You know your country is fucked up when Texas is the best off.



...  wow, you're right.  ;___;


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Very unstable time loop.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Fuck, I really should be in the kitchen doing dishes

Being a female is shit


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Fuck, I really should be in the kitchen doing dishes
> 
> Being a female is shit


Your folks make you clean the kitchen?


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Fuck, I really should be in the kitchen doing dishes
> 
> Being a female is shit



So much for a topic change...


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Your folks make you clean the kitchen?


No, just the dishes and the stove really (but I don't even do that)


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> So much for a topic change...


What do you want us to talk about then?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Like I said. Unstable time loop. We'll stay on topic forever!


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What do you want us to talk about then?


We should talk about Willow :3


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> We should talk about Willow :3


Willow is jailbait.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Willow is jailbait.


..:|...

..I know


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Willow remains awesome in the face of terrible posts.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

Nvm


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> How old are you anyhow?


15 :/

It says it on my page


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nvm


Thank you -_____-"


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Let's Discuss dinner. I had a burger. And a milkshake.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Let's Discuss dinner. I had a burger. And a milkshake.


Hmmmm

I had another avatar I could have used


----------



## Alstor (May 23, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Let's Discuss dinner. I had a burger. And a milkshake.


 Linguini with red sauce, meatballs, and bread.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Spaghetti's always good.


----------



## nutty (May 23, 2010)

I am about to have dinner I don't know what it is yet, but it smells good.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

I hope it's good, nutty!


----------



## nutty (May 23, 2010)

It was good, spaghetti with home made sauce, and thank you Catastrophe.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

I can only wonder what's in 'homemade' sauce...
JK


----------



## Alstor (May 23, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I can only wonder what's in 'homemade' sauce...
> JK


 Our homemade sauce has wine in it. :V

Ok, the alcohol burns up when it's cooked, so it's fine.


----------



## kyle19 (May 23, 2010)

I'm trying to watch LOST but keep dozing off. And I have a new sig pic.


----------



## nutty (May 23, 2010)

ours has wine in it too. it really helps the taste.


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2010)

I am eating spaghetti. 

You are not.

Ha.


----------



## Alstor (May 23, 2010)

What's with furries and spaghetti today?


----------



## gdzeek (May 23, 2010)

It Italian Furry day!


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2010)

Alstor said:


> What's with furries and spaghetti today?


There was something else involving spaghetti?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

I'm really missing out! It's tradition to eat spaghetti on Wednesday.


----------



## Alstor (May 23, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> There was something else involving spaghetti?


 


Alstor said:


> Linguini with red sauce, meatballs, and bread.


 


nutty said:


> It was good, spaghetti with home made sauce, and thank you Catastrophe.


 


			
				You said:
			
		

> I am eating spaghetti.
> 
> You are not.
> 
> Ha.


.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

I'm not eating any spaghetti, that makes me cool right?


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2010)

Alstor said:


> .


Woah.


WillowWulf said:


> I'm not eating any spaghetti, that makes me cool right?



lolfag


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

You're cool in my book, Willow.


----------



## Alstor (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm not eating any spaghetti, that makes me cool right?


 NO!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

I'm eating spaghetti also.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Alstor said:


> NO!


*is sad*

(my server went down for a few minutes, cuz I accidentally turned the LAN off)


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Alstor said:


> NO!



Respect the lady.


----------



## nutty (May 23, 2010)

Anybody here play Castle Crashers?


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Respect the lady.


It's the gentleman thing to do


nutty said:


> Anybody here play Castle Crashers?


I do sometimes, I haven't played in a while


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

YAY ME PIRATE!


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2010)

I just dropped my spaghetti on the carpet.

Fuck.


----------



## nutty (May 23, 2010)

I do sometimes, I haven't played in a while[/QUOTE]
Do you have Xbox live?


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

nutty said:


> I do sometimes, I haven't played in a while


Do you have Xbox live?[/QUOTE]
*points to info box*

yes


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I just dropped my spaghetti on the carpet.
> 
> Fuck.



When you lick it off your carpet, please don't choke.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> When you lick it off your carpet, please don't choke.



He meant to say that he dropped it on his wiener. Don't worry, I didn't choke getting it off.


----------



## nutty (May 23, 2010)

Wanna play Castle Crashers with me?


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

nutty said:


> Wanna play Castle Crashers with me?


I don't usually do co-op so I think I'll unfortunately have to pass

sorry


----------



## nutty (May 23, 2010)

It's okay, I'm just trying to find someone to help me beat insane mode.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> He meant to say that he dropped it on his wiener. Don't worry, I didn't choke getting it off.



There is no fucking way that you are hetero.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> There is no fucking way that you are hetero.



IT WAS A JOKE DUDE

I TOTALLY AM


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

I KNOW


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

I just ordered another pizza :/

and I still need to wash dishes


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I KNOW



I was lying, it wasn't retard.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

Food splotching parties...


----------



## katsumifur (May 23, 2010)

what?


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Food splotching parties...





katsumifur said:


> what?


lern2quotebutton


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 23, 2010)

bye.


----------



## Sauvignon (May 23, 2010)

hi.


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2010)

Hi Xaerun. 

Bet you wish you could lock this, huh?


----------



## Nylak (May 23, 2010)

I WANNA LOCK IT.  :3


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 23, 2010)

Why do I have the feeling this will get locked then unlocked just so Xaerun can lock it?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 23, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I WANNA LOCK IT.  :3



DO IT

THEN WE CAN MAKE ANOTHER ONE!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I WANNA LOCK IT.  :3


and make a new thread titled, "derailment thread", I'd be willing to bet good money I'd do the impossible and derail a derailment thread.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Am I late

I did the dishes finally :3


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Am I late
> 
> I did the dishes finally :3



Get back in the kitchen.


----------



## Kanin (May 23, 2010)

Gurglesnort.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Get back in the kitchen.


I don't like being in the kitchen though


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't like being in the kitchen though


Don't make me take my belt off.

Go make me a sammich.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Don't make me take my belt off.
> 
> Go make me a sammich.


I don't make sandwiches for men, especially not birds


----------



## Kanin (May 23, 2010)

I'm in Tycho's basket, eating his apples.


----------



## Alstor (May 23, 2010)

WHAT IF?

There was a sammich-making fembot?


----------



## Browder (May 23, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> I'm in Tycho's basket, eating his apples.



...That sounded dirty.


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2010)

Alstor said:


> WHAT IF?
> 
> There was a sammich-making fembot?



If it had a fleshlight, women would be obsolete.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> I'm in Tycho's basket, eating his apples.





Browder said:


> ...That sounded dirty.


You know I can totally imagine apple porn.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You know I can totally imagine apple porn.


It probably exists somewhere


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It probably exists somewhere


So instead of a cucumber it'd be an apple.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't make sandwiches for men, especially not birds



Ravens are apparently smart enough to make their own anyway.

Come help me make mine. I don't know what I want on it.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Ravens are apparently smart enough to make their own anyway.
> 
> Come help me make mine. I don't know what I want on it.


Figure it out


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Figure it out



I always knew you were a horrible prison slut anyway. It's why you come looking for yiff when you aren't wanted. Which is always.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I always knew you were a horrible prison slut anyway. It's why you come looking for yiff when you aren't wanted. Which is always.


Wha?


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 23, 2010)

Time wasted in this thread so far 00:01....


----------



## Browder (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I always knew you were a horrible prison slut anyway. It's why you come looking for yiff when you aren't wanted. Which is always.



Wow. Since when is Willow a personality mirror?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> Wow. Since when is Willow a personality mirror?



Ever since I realized how fucking useless you are when you post.

I decided I didn't want you to always feel bad.


----------



## Browder (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Ever since I realized how fucking useless you are when you post.
> 
> I decided I didn't want you to always feel bad.





Brb angst.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> Wow. Since when is Willow a personality mirror?


I don't even know

I think HAXX is still drunk


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> Brb angst.



Your tears are almost as good as a baby's.

Wuss.



WillowWulf said:


> I don't even know
> 
> I think HAXX is still drunk



Not anymore. In fact, I bet I could drive.


----------



## Browder (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your tears are almost as good as a baby's.
> 
> Wuss.



*BAWWWWWWWWWWW!*

and this reminds me of the Scott Tenorman episode on South Park.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

Browder said:


> *BAWWWWWWWWWWW!*
> 
> and this reminds me of the Scott Tenorman episode on South Park.



You're making it very difficult to enjoy these tears. I can't tell if they are fake.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

This thread is confusing me now


----------



## Kommodore (May 23, 2010)

There have been 619 posts since I last looked at this thread. Jeebs.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

So uhhh, what to talk about?


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> So uhhh, what to talk about?



I'm still waiting for that sandwich.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I'm still waiting for that sandwich.


and I said I wasn't making you a sandwich


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

Stupid wolf is stupid.


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> and I said I wasn't making you a sandwich



Aww. 

Pretty please?


HAXX said:


> Stupid fox is stupid.


Sorry, what?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Aww.
> 
> Pretty please?
> 
> Sorry, what?



What are you retarded bird brain? Go involuntary shit on a mod and get banned.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Aww.
> 
> Pretty please?


I don't make sandwiches for men


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't make sandwiches for men



=(

I could dress up or something.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> =(
> 
> I could dress up or something.



Figures a fag like you would.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> =(
> 
> I could dress up or something.


How is that going to persuade me?


----------



## Icky (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> How is that going to persuade me?



...I dunno.

Fuck, I'll just make one myself.

Useless wench.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> ...I dunno.
> 
> Fuck, I'll just make one myself.
> 
> Useless wench.


I'm a rebellious woman

and that's no way to talk to a woman either >:I


----------



## Alstor (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm a rebellious woman
> 
> and that's no way to talk to a woman either >:I


 I'll make it up for him.

I like what you did to your hair.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I like what you did to your hair.


Getting it cut?

I was kinda trying to grow it back out again, but I forgot to tell my mom that..so she shaved it :/


----------



## Alstor (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Getting it cut?
> 
> I was kinda trying to grow it back out again, but I forgot to tell my mom that..so she shaved it :/


 At least I noticed that you changed it. Don't I get brownie points for that?


----------



## Icky (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm a rebellious woman
> 
> and that's no way to talk to a woman either >:I


There's any other way to talk to a woman?


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> At least I noticed that you changed it. Don't I get brownie points for that?


Maybe


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> Wow. Since when is Willow a personality mirror?


pwned


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

I'm tired, but at the same time I can't fall asleep

Entertain me forums


----------



## Tao (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm tired, but at the same time I can't fall asleep
> 
> Entertain me forums



cocks


----------



## Kanin (May 24, 2010)

Last FM is annoying me, I can't seem to navigate it to save my life. :I


----------



## Ames (May 24, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Last FM is annoying me, I can't seem to navigate it to save my life. :I



Indeed it is annoying.

Pandora is sooo simple.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

My computer exploded from Pandora. I'm using my PS3!


----------



## Steel_Wolf (May 24, 2010)

Well 6 years later and we get the future in limbo and almost erverybody dying at once I'm fine with that ending


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Not everyone will die, just most of us. :lol
But I've got a plan for us to survive!


----------



## Luca (May 24, 2010)

I perfer pandora over last.fm because it seems to stay more on target with the music I want to listens too.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Faris said:


> cocks


So I log onto FA, and this is the first thing I see


----------



## Riley (May 24, 2010)

Luca said:


> I perfer pandora over last.fm because it seems to stay more on target with the music I want to listens too.



Pandora has worked completely opposite that for me every time I use it.  "I see you listened to an instrumental song.  Have some rap!" 

rap is so terrible


----------



## Amaru (May 24, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> Pandora has worked completely opposite that for me every time I use it. "I see you listened to an instrumental song. Have some rap!"
> 
> rap is so terrible


 
Not all of it actually xP I used to think the same, I'm a metalhead at heart, but my friend's really into rap and he's introduced me to some great stuff. Great local scene here in southern england too, Dr. Syntax, Elemental, Disraeli, and then in America 'Atmosphere' and 'Ill Bill' are all great. Dan le Sac & Scroobius Pip are great too if you want some more accessible stuff. 

I've not tried Pandora, but I like Last.fm, it's introduced me to about a hundred bands xP


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Ehhh... I don't like rap that much.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Ehhh... I don't like rap that much.


The like some of Eminem's stuff only. Like "Lose Yourself".


----------



## Amaru (May 24, 2010)

If you want to hear a genuinly inivitive, interesting and unique 'hip-hop' band then check out "Subtle". It's barely hip-hop, much more experimental...stuff...but it's called "Avant hip-hop", personally I think it's got a strong indy element that needs to be included in the genre too, but whatever. very interesting, energetic, intense and just brilliant: http://www.myspace.com/subtlesix
[/Ad]


----------



## LizardKing (May 24, 2010)

~


----------



## Tao (May 24, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU who invented economics in the first place?


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

I wish I had the courage to sing in front of people :X


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2010)

Faris said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU who invented economics in the first place?


People that liked getting paid.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> People that liked getting paid.



And people who like having things.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

It's hot outside and I don't wanna go back outside, but I have to 

I should change my avatar again >.>


----------



## LizardKing (May 24, 2010)

I'm going to make some tuna sammiches!


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 24, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I'm going to make some tuna sammiches!



TUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

/rampage

MUST EAT TUNA!

*see what you just caused?*


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I'm going to make some tuna sammiches!


Should I ask willow to make one?


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Should I ask willow to make one?


I wonder what shark tastes like :V


----------



## gdzeek (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I wonder what shark tastes like :V



amazing if you dont mind pulling the bones... and top hat out of your teeth

just kidding, Cannon is to amazing to be eaten!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 24, 2010)

Miracle whip, mustard, smoked turkey, and American cheese is the best sandwich of all time. OF ALL TIME.


----------



## gdzeek (May 24, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Miracle whip, mustard, smoked turkey, and American cheese is the best sandwich of all time. OF ALL TIME.



most importantly the miracle whip, dont make me exorcize your sandwich by making this fatal mistake!


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> amazing if you dont mind pulling the bones... and top hat out of your teeth
> 
> just kidding, Cannon is to amazing to be eaten!


I like eating fish though



HAXX said:


> Miracle whip, mustard, smoked turkey, and American cheese is the best sandwich of all time. OF ALL TIME.


I hate mustard and mayonnaise


----------



## Zseliq (May 24, 2010)

Ooohh I wanna boil me an egg.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I hate mustard and mayonnaise


It isn't like you are expected to eat them. Just make them.



gdzeek said:


> most importantly the miracle whip, dont make me  exorcize your sandwich by making this fatal mistake!



Oh? Oooh, yeah. Mayo sucks. Totally.


And it would be better than eating Spaghetti Os out of the can >.>"


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

HAXX said:


> It isn't like you are expected to eat them. Just make them.


But I'm not making any sandwiches

I did have one today though..it was good


----------



## gdzeek (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But I'm not making any sandwiches
> 
> I did have one today though..it was good



Willow is just so awesome those sandwiches make themselves for her.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Seriously, listen to Phoenix. It's the French revolution! (again)


----------



## Zseliq (May 24, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Willow is just so awesome those sandwiches make themselves for her.


Demon magick!


----------



## Kanin (May 24, 2010)

Mmm, ham and cheese stuffed pretzel bites.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

1901 makes shark taste better. Fold it, fold it, fold it, fold it!


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Yay! I get to go back out into the heat for an hour >.>

I think when I get back I'm going to change my avatar again just to make people uncomfortable


----------



## Ames (May 24, 2010)

Luca said:


> I perfer pandora over last.fm because it seems to stay more on target with the music I want to listens too.



Yeah same here.  Last.fm stays on target for the first few songs, then it starts to drift to a fucking completely different genre.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Make it fabulous!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Cannon is to amazing to be eaten!


-in bed


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

I'm no longer interested in shark steak. I'm having chicken.


----------



## Ames (May 24, 2010)

If you've ever had shark meat, it tastes horrible.

I hate it.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

JamesB said:


> If you've ever had shark meat, it tastes horrible.
> 
> I hate it.



I respectfully disagree.


----------



## LizardKing (May 24, 2010)

*> look*
You see some furries hanging around spouting nonsense at each other
*> look furries*
You can see CannonFodder, JamesB and Grand Salamander.
*> look Grand Salamander*
He's eating some chicken
*> take chicken*
He pulls it away before you can take it
*> look chicken*
It's some chicken
*> inventory*
You have:
peanuts
empty bottle of whiskey
pencil
*> eat peanuts*
Yum!
*> go furries*
You walk over to the furries. They're still spouting nonsense.
*> spout nonsense*
You have been infracted by Ben for not contributing
*> wtf*
Invalid command
*> leave*
You are eaten by a grue


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> *> leave*
> You are eaten by a grue


Sorry my fault, I've forgot to feed him today.


----------



## Ames (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I respectfully disagree.



How can you like that texture and that slightly metallic taste?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> *> look*
> You see some furries hanging around spouting nonsense at each other
> *> look furries*
> You can see CannonFodder, JamesB and Grand Salamander.
> ...



Wow. You gained death in inventory.
How can you like that texture and that slightly metallic taste? Because I have a different taste in food.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (May 24, 2010)

Do you ever feel like there is a completely evil version of you? Or good if you are evil?
Like just somewhere, you can't tell if its close or far away. And that he might not even look like you?


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Gee, it sure is boring around here


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Steel_Wolf said:


> Do you ever feel like there is a completely evil version of you? Or good if you are evil?
> Like just somewhere, you can't tell if its close or far away. And that he might not even look like you?



Yes, I do have a doppelgÃ¤nger. He's bleachblond, and evil. Just pure evil. Like continually jabbing me with a sharpened chopstick, for teh lulz.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Steel_Wolf said:


> Do you ever feel like there is a completely evil version of you? Or good if you are evil?
> Like just somewhere, you can't tell if its close or far away. And that he might not even look like you?


His name is Ash


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Nope. Will White is his name. He's also my best friend.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2010)

Steel_Wolf said:


> Do you ever feel like there is a completely evil version of you? Or good if you are evil?
> Like just somewhere, you can't tell if its close or far away. And that he might not even look like you?


Oh hey I didn't know you used faf ziggy.


----------



## Thatch (May 24, 2010)

Steel_Wolf said:


> Do you ever feel like there is a completely evil version of you? Or good if you are evil?
> Like just somewhere, you can't tell if its close or far away. And that he might not even look like you?



So he wouldn't look like me and wouldn't behave like me.

How exactly would that be a version of me and not a completely different person?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

szopaw said:


> So he wouldn't look like me and wouldn't behave like me.
> 
> How exactly would that be a version of me and not a completely different person?



Because you have a connection with them! XD


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 24, 2010)

Anyone have anything to say to Taren?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Anyone have anything to say to Taren?


So are you two going to have a second date?


----------



## Alstor (May 24, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Anyone have anything to say to Taren?


 WHERE'S THE PAPER TOWELS?


----------



## Pliio8 (May 24, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Anyone have anything to say to Taren?



Hi.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Anyone have anything to say to Taren?


Sleep well?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2010)

No wonder why lombaxes are extinct they're all gay :V


----------



## Alstor (May 24, 2010)

If I said 1,000 get, would you guys get mad at me?


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Damn it!

Ninja'd, now I'm the 1001st poster


----------



## Alstor (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Damn it!
> 
> Ninja'd, now I'm the 1001st poster


But your the 1,000th reply. You get...


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> But your the 1,000th reply. You get...


Just one internet? D:


----------



## Riley (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Just one internet? D:



Well what would you do with more than one?  Remake DARPAnet?


----------



## Alstor (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Just one internet? D:


 The coupon is reusable.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

1006 ! Too bad I'm not the 1901st poster


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> The coupon is reusable.


Ok then, yay!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2010)

I'm #23


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Hooray for bleeding ears and electronica!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Hooray for bleeding ears and electronica!


*hits ceiling with broom*
Keep it down you kids.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Grown-ups are always trying to ruin our fun


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

The rave party is in our soul, not our ears.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> The rave party is in our soul, not our ears.


Oh you kids today with your rave music and your glow sticks and your loud music and your technicolour hair and your fake IDs-
*ten minutes later*
-and your underage drinking and your glow in the dark pants.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

I don't drink.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I don't drink.


and your pokemon cards and your anime shows-


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> and your pokemon cards and your anime shows-



Getting warmer...


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> and your pokemon cards and your anime shows-


Awww, but I like my animeee D':


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Now I'm in a mood for grilled shark!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Now I'm in a mood for grilled shark!


And I'm in the mood for shuckle.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

How does one go about preparing a shuckle?

Hmmmm..I'm bored


----------



## Alstor (May 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> and your pokemon cards and your anime shows-


 Hey! Teacher! Leave those kids alone!


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> And I'm in the mood for shuckle.



It involves Dragon Rage, Seismic Toss, and Night Shade.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> No wonder why lombaxes are extinct they're all gay :V



They aren't extinct, they're just screwed.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> They aren't extinct, they're just screwed.



Who screwed the Lombaxes? Gene pool modification.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> They aren't extinct, they're just screwed.


-in bed


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

So...about them wolves


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

ZOMG PEDOES!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 24, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> They aren't extinct, they're just screwed.



"They're not in danger, they've just... moved on." - Ratchet


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> ZOMG PEDOES!


Where?!

*runs for cover*


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Where?!
> 
> *runs for cover*



In the grave under you. *MJ*


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> ZOMG PEDOES!


Hi I'm Chris Hansen with dateline nbc, would you take a seat over there?


----------



## Ames (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> So...about them wolves



What about them? >.>


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

JamesB said:


> What about them? >.>


I dunno :/

We're not sluts?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hi I'm Chris Hansen with dateline nbc, would you take a seat over there?



Nope.


----------



## Kanin (May 24, 2010)

Chris Hansen vs. Michael Jackson. Just imagine it.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

I should probably go home and plug my computer in..the battery's dangerously low :/


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Chris Hansen vs. Michael Jackson. Just imagine it.



I can impersonate Michael Jackson.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I should probably go home and plug my computer in..the battery's dangerously low :/


My laptops' cord is starting to break.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> My laptops' cord is starting to break.



Cue umbilical cord joke.


----------



## Alstor (May 24, 2010)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

What an icon.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Oh yeah!


Hey, that's what mine looks like 
Yay Windows 7



CannonFodder said:


> My laptops' cord is starting to break.


..you should probably replace that


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

I'm in your laptop, stealing your battery.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I'm in your laptop, stealing your battery.


<insert mom joke here>


WillowWulf said:


> ..you should probably replace that


I don't know where I can find one.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I don't know where I can find one.


You might be able to go to the store where you bought it from, either that or you can call the manufacturer 

I've had cord problems before


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> <insert mom joke here>
> 
> I don't know where I can find one.



Yo momma so fat, she has a real horse on her polo shirt.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You might be able to go to the store where you bought it from, either that or you can call the manufacturer
> 
> I've had cord problems before


I bought it from walmart so they won't sell just the cord.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I bought it from walmart so they won't sell just the cord.


Ah

Try calling the manufacturer, I dunno ;^;


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

fabuloso

nebula

nova

...what are some cool sounding words?


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Speaking of fabulous, did you know that if you type in fabulous as your motto, it won't allow it?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

zephyr, dieresis, catastrophe, evangelism, almagest, eschaton, lepton, and clitoris.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2010)

^All those words are censored?


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Speaking of fabulous, did you know that if you type in fabulous as your motto, it won't allow it?



did you know that in most video games that filter words, "gay" is considered a cuss word?... I dunno I'm bored

speaking of which, does anyone know if birdo is a girl, or a cross-dresser/transgender guy?....


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> speaking of which, does anyone know if birdo is a girl, or a cross-dresser/transgender guy?....


IT'S A TRAP!


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> did you know that in most video games that filter words, "gay" is considered a cuss word?... I dunno I'm bored
> 
> speaking of which, does anyone know if birdo is a girl, or a cross-dresser/transgender guy?....



I'm pretty sure Birdo's a guy.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> speaking of which, does anyone know if birdo is a girl, or a cross-dresser/transgender guy?....


I wanna say Birdo's a girl, but I really don't know

Birdo's a trap like Cannon said


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I wanna say Birdo's a girl, but I really don't know
> 
> Birdo's a trap like Cannon said



I think we've got enough androgynous men here T_T

...rawr btw, to show my dominance


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I wanna say Birdo's a girl, but I really don't know
> 
> Birdo's a trap like Cannon said


Trust me you don't want to know how many guys crossdress in some form.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Birdo just launches fireballs at you in some Mario game. Birdo's a guy.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> I think we've got enough androgynous men here T_T
> 
> ...rawr btw, to show my dominance


It shoots eggs out of its mouth, and Yoshi shoots eggs out of his but, wtf

oh and uhhh, bark, to show my dominance


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It shoots eggs out of its mouth, and Yoshi shoots eggs out of his but, wtf
> 
> oh and uhhh, bark, to show my dominance


yoshi shooting eggs out of his ass is more of a "see kids, this is how you reproduce apparently"

birdo is about... acceptance towards transexuals...?

also, rawr is more dominant than bark.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> yoshi shooting eggs out of his ass is more of a "see kids, this is how you reproduce apparently"
> 
> birdo is about... acceptance towards transexuals...?
> 
> also, rawr is more dominant than bark.


I guess so

rawr?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Willow's alpha female in my book.


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Willow's alpha female in my book.



fap on your own time... oh wait, is this your own time?

well at least cover yourself up


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> fap on your own time... oh wait, is this your own time?
> 
> well at least cover yourself up


Make sure you have a towel close by too


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> fap on your own time... oh wait, is this your own time?
> 
> well at least cover yourself up



Maybe it is my time. No, no fapping now.


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Make sure you have a towel close by too



I don't go for that sort of thing |:I


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

I use a soft red blanket.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> I don't go for that sort of thing |:I


ewwwww


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> I don't go for that sort of thing |:I



Yeah, you might as well sneeze in your hand, and rub it all over yourself.


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ewwwww



I'm not sure what you're getting at...

were you suggesting I get a towel to fap to you as well?

I misunderstand this predicament


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'm not sure what you're getting at...
> 
> were you suggesting I get a towel to fap to you as well?
> 
> I misunderstand this predicament


Nonononononononono >///<

Fapping is grooosssss D':


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'm not sure what you're getting at...
> 
> were you suggesting I get a towel to fap to you as well?
> 
> I misunderstand this predicament



Watch out. The pedobear is after you.


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Nonononononononono >///<
> 
> Fapping is grooosssss D':



lol I'm not asexual 0_o

but my point is, I don't fap to looking at people :\


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> lol I'm not asexual 0_o
> 
> but my point is, I don't fap to looking at people :\



That would be a little weird.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> lol I'm not asexual 0_o
> 
> but my point is, I don't fap to looking at people :\


Good


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Good



Yes, good.


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> That would be a little weird.



yea, I'm no Jeffrey Dahmer. stuff like that is always the first step down a long path of extreme sexual fetishes >_>


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> yea, I'm no Jeffrey Dahmer. stuff like that is always the first step down a long path of extreme sexual fetishes >_>



Jeffrey Dahmer was a total creep. You can sometimes tell if someone is a serial killer just by appearance.


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Jeffrey Dahmer was a total creep. You can sometimes tell if someone is a serial killer just by appearance.



lol for some reason, all the pedo's and rapists tend to have plain mustaches 0_o


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> lol for some reason, all the pedo's and rapists tend to have plain mustaches 0_o


And huge, circular 70's style glasses


----------



## Alstor (May 24, 2010)

MY HEAD! IT'S GOING TO!
EXPLODEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And huge, circular 70's style glasses



lol that too xD


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Why must this thread waste so much time?


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Why must this thread waste so much time?



why must this time waste so much thread?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Let's make a philosophy club or something. I like pie. Who likes pie?


----------



## Alstor (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Let's make a philosophy club or something. I like pie. Who likes pie?


 I lik it!

Status: Changed my avi to excellence.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Party in R&R right now


----------



## nutty (May 24, 2010)

I just had fried chicken for dinner. just wondering if anyone else had it since alot of people had spaghetti yesterday.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

I had spinach, chicken, and rice Parmesan


----------



## Ames (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Fapping is grooosssss D':



Only for guys, right? :V


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Pizza, and classic hits such as 1901, Send The Pain Below, and Kids.


----------



## Zseliq (May 24, 2010)

I'm making macaroni.


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

I want to be a lilikoi :<


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Party in R&R right now


Party is closed :'(


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Party is closed :'(


I know, I saw it


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

What is this R&R?


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> What is this R&R?



doesn't that stand for rest and relaxation?


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> What is this R&R?


Here, in this case, it means Rants and Raves


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Thanks. Yeah, don't post too often in that subforum. My mind is fucked from Mountain Dew and Kids (from MGMT).


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Thanks. Yeah, don't post too often in that subforum. My mind is fucked from Mountain Dew and Kids (from MGMT).


I really want some Mountain Dew, but I'm all out right now


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

The Voltage flavor is the best.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> The Voltage flavor is the best.


Voltage is great, indeed

Code Red and LiveWire are also pretty good though too


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

Here are the 2 Kids music videos that will mess you up.
Scary-
Trippy-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIobf__8V2w

Enjoy!:twisted::twisted::twisted:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PFR359KEck&NR=1http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIobf__8V2w[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PFR359KEck&NR=1"]


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Here are the 2 Kids music videos that will mess you up.
> Scary-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PFR359KEck&NR=1
> Trippy-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIobf__8V2w
> 
> Enjoy!:twisted::twisted::twisted:


Aphex Twin has some pretty fucked up stuff too


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 24, 2010)

What's that?


----------



## Slyck (May 24, 2010)

'Sup money?


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Here are the 2 Kids music videos that will mess you up.
> Scary-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PFR359KEck&NR=1
> Trippy-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIobf__8V2w
> 
> Enjoy!:twisted::twisted::twisted:



ah yes. permanently scar some kid to make a music video. 

well the song was ok


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> What's that?


They make acid music videos basically

Like this (pretty long, lots of language) or this (I just found it but, wtf?!), or this (just..weird)

And then there's the music video for Black Hole Sun :/


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> this



lol I believe this is why society doesn't like black people :V


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> lol I believe this is why society doesn't like black people :V


That limo was pretty white


----------



## kyle19 (May 24, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> The Voltage flavor is the best.



I liked Game fuel more.


----------



## Zseliq (May 24, 2010)

Aww our parties always get closed.


----------



## Milo (May 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That limo was pretty white



actually, I was referring to the constant "fuck" "motha fucka" parts :V

a simple "hi how are you" goes a long way :>


----------



## Zseliq (May 24, 2010)

And Game Fuel is the best tasting. Its like...ew but its yum, too.


----------



## Nylak (May 24, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> And Game Fuel is the best tasting. Its like...ew but its yum, too.


 I second this.  I miss Game Fuel.


----------



## Willow (May 24, 2010)

Milo said:


> actually, I was referring to the constant "fuck" "motha fucka" parts :V
> 
> a simple "hi how are you" goes a long way :>


Meh, yea

But those chicks looked like hookers, and that's like, the only language they know


----------



## Kanin (May 25, 2010)

I need sugar!


----------



## Steel_Wolf (May 25, 2010)

I miss the mood threads


----------



## Kanin (May 25, 2010)

Who wants to have unprotected sex in an alley? :B


----------



## Plantar (May 25, 2010)

Why would you want to subject yourself to that? :J


----------



## Kanin (May 25, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> Why would you want to subject yourself to that? :J



Idk, boredom?


----------



## Plantar (May 25, 2010)

You could do something like play Scrabble or something. Unless you're going for a workout or something. :J


----------



## Mailbox (May 25, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> You could do something like play Scrabble or something. Unless you're going for a workout or something. :J



I've never seen the ":J" smiley-face before.. YOU LEARN SOMETHING NEW EVERY DAY KIDS.


----------



## Kanin (May 25, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> You could do something like play Scrabble or something. Unless you're going for a workout or something. :J



But what's the fun in that?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 25, 2010)

Mailbox said:


> I've never seen the ":J" smiley-face before.. YOU LEARN SOMETHING NEW EVERY DAY KIDS.


Agreed.


----------



## Plantar (May 25, 2010)

Mailbox said:


> I've never seen the ":J" smiley-face before.. YOU LEARN SOMETHING NEW EVERY DAY KIDS.


Iyunno. I started using it on MSN and can't stop.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 25, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> Iyunno. I started using it on MSN and can't stop.


"Iyunno" ? Oniono?


----------



## Plantar (May 25, 2010)

I pronounce 'I dunno' like that in real life, so why not type it like that? :J


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 25, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> I pronounce 'I dunno' like that in real life, so why not type it like that? :J


For shizzle?


----------



## Plantar (May 25, 2010)

Hell yeah.

I, too, am far from home. Complete the gate. Complete the circle.


----------



## Kanin (May 25, 2010)

Woot, mood swings. :I


----------



## Plantar (May 25, 2010)

There is danger ahead. But do not be afraid, for I am with you  like breath itself.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 25, 2010)

Man some of my music scares me...


----------



## Plantar (May 25, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Man some of my music scares me...


Is any of it by Aryeon? Because My House On Mars is awesome.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 25, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> Is any of it by Aryeon? Because My House On Mars is awesome.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hd7RkZAgUM4&playnext_from=QL&shuffle=616&playnext=3
I am pretty sure you have never heard any of this...

But yeah I am less bored now.


----------



## Plantar (May 25, 2010)

Hmmm. Either a song I'm in the middle of already and enjoying, or something I've never heard and I'm not sure I'll enjoy. Tough call, Garth.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I liked Game fuel more.



Lik'd it too.


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

Off to school again *sigh*

I better be prepared for a shitstorm


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Off to school again *sigh*
> 
> I better be prepared for a shitstorm


Bai Bai. :3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Off to school again *sigh*
> 
> I better be prepared for a shitstorm


See ya later!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Off to school again *sigh*
> 
> I better be prepared for a shitstorm


Right now I'm wishing I was in school.


----------



## Thatch (May 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Right now I'm wishing I was in school.



I should have been in school today. But I wasn't :V


----------



## Jashwa (May 25, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I should have been in school today. But I wasn't :V


This is because you're a bad person.


----------



## LizardKing (May 25, 2010)

So I hear if I post here I get a free post count increase

Oh hey


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 25, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> So I hear if I post here I get a free post count increase
> 
> Oh hey



O.O i noticed that too... we have to tell someone this...


----------



## Jashwa (May 25, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> O.O i noticed that too... we have to tell someone this...


Shhh. It'll be our little secret.


----------



## Amaru (May 25, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Man some of my music scares me...


 
Have you ever heard Elend? that shit be totally crazy-ass terrifying, their latest apperently....Asgaroth are wonderfully intense too.

Also free post counts are nice - I never really care about post counts though, they don't tell you about a person, except how much they visit the site...but a higher post count doesn't make you any better a person, it could be a million posts of "lol" for all I know.


----------



## Jashwa (May 25, 2010)

Amaru said:


> Have you ever heard Elend? that shit be totally crazy-ass terrifying, their latest apperently....Asgaroth are wonderfully intense too.
> 
> Also free post counts are nice - I never really care about post counts though, they don't tell you about a person, except how much they visit the site...but a higher post count doesn't make you any better a person, it could be a million posts of "lol" for all I know.


lol


----------



## Tao (May 25, 2010)

Fghsfds second life scripting


----------



## Jelly (May 25, 2010)

I hope all of you will consider voting in Voidrunners smelly poop thread
This is very important to determine the soul of the forums

Thank you!

also, did uchi ever release his fucking cats, mr. sl guy


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Shhh. It'll be our little secret.


Too late.


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

Finals start tomorrow


----------



## kyle19 (May 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Finals start tomorrow


English placement testing is tomorrow for College, German language test tonight, then finals are next week.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2010)

And I'm already out


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> English placement testing is tomorrow for College, German language test tonight, then finals are next week.


I have a Medieval and a geometry final tomorrow
Thursday is English 
Friday is biology and band

I'm dreading my band final the most


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I have a Medieval and a geometry final tomorrow
> Thursday is English
> Friday is biology and band
> 
> I'm dreading my band final the most


It looks like you
*puts sunglasses on*
are history.
YEEAAAAHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Atrak (May 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It looks like you
> *puts sunglasses on*
> are history.
> YEEAAAAHHHHHHH!!!



Yeah, I saw that guy in your posts in the Forum Games.

Did the meme originate from him, or did he change his appearance to match the meme?


----------



## kyle19 (May 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I have a Medieval and a geometry final tomorrow
> Thursday is English
> Friday is biology and band
> 
> I'm dreading my band final the most



Your band has a final? All we have to do is just test through out the year. And I have a Pre Calculus, AP Biology, and AP German final next Thursday and Friday.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yeah, I saw that guy in your posts in the Forum Games.
> 
> Did the meme originate from him, or did he change his appearance to match the meme?


The meme originated from him.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Horatio Kane took off his sunglasses!


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Your band has a final?


Yea, one for each semester

It's over the really technical stuff too, like, what instruments are in the Bb group or how many sharps are in the key of F

And then there's the music terms, ugh


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea, one for each semester
> 
> It's over the really technical stuff too, like, what instruments are in the Bb group or how many sharps are in the key of F
> 
> And then there's the music terms, ugh



Oh, that sucks. CURSE YOU, MUSICAL NOTATION!


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Oh, that sucks. CURSE YOU, MUSICAL NOTATION!


Our band is srs bsns alright

The first semester final had a whole bunch of questions about what place we came in at our competitions


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Horatio Kane took off his sunglasses!


What do you mean?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

I got biology finals in 2 weeks.


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I got biology finals in 2 weeks.


As weird as it sounds, I'm not all that worried about bio, cuz I actually paid attention in that class


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

I'm at the top of the class in bio, but I hear the finals are near impossible.


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I'm at the top of the class in bio, but I hear the finals are near impossible.


Ours are kinda meh, and I'm not at the top of the class necessarily, but I do pretty well


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> but I hear the finals are near impossible.


It looks like it's
*puts sunglasses on*
Mission impossible
YEEEAAAAHHHHHHH!


----------



## Zseliq (May 25, 2010)

I want to go outside but its to hot.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

It's pretty hot here too. And I had spaghetti today. OH SNAP!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 25, 2010)

You guys have lucky weather like. Here it's maybe 45.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Teto said:


> You guys have lucky weather like. Here it's maybe 45.



Scotland's pretty chilly, I hear.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Scotland's pretty chilly, I hear.


Your sources are the most trustworthy examples of their species I have ever known.


----------



## Zseliq (May 25, 2010)

I wish it was chilly here. Now I am going to eat a Popsicle.


----------



## gdzeek (May 25, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> I wish it was chilly here. Now I am going to eat a Popsicle.



D: its attack of the clones part.... hold on......  6!


----------



## Zseliq (May 25, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> D: its attack of the clones part.... hold on......  6!


*puts on sunglasses*
*lights flash*

You saw nothing.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> D: its attack of the clones part.... hold on......  6!



Oh, a Willow clone. My cloning device worked.


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

Hmm?

How did you guys manage to get enough DNA?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Hmm?
> 
> How did you guys manage to get enough DNA?



The pedobear came.


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

A socializing thread? Never thought I would see the day...


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> A socializing thread? Never thought I would see the day...


It's been here for a few weeks

It feels weird having an un-derailable thread like "Oh no, we're derailing the thread..oh wait, no we're not"


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's been here for a few weeks
> 
> It feels weird having an un-derailable thread like "Oh no, we're derailing the thread..oh wait, no we're not"



Where's the fun in an un-derailable thread? :3


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Where's the fun in an un-derailable thread? :3


..you can derail the current topic? :|


----------



## gdzeek (May 25, 2010)

Its a new japanese hover thread, there be no rails

and you can rave about banjos!


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> A socializing thread? Never thought I would see the day...



It's awesome


----------



## Atrak (May 25, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Where's the fun in an un-derailable thread? :3



That's the main reason I don't post in here.


----------



## Jashwa (May 25, 2010)

There's 0 fun. This thread isn't fun. It's simply here for you guys to get your derailing rocks off so you don't infect the rest of the forums.


----------



## gdzeek (May 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> There's 0 fun. This thread isn't fun. It's simply here for you guys to get your derailing rocks off so you don't infect the rest of the forums.



somehow I think Jashwa has an inert love for derailed topics.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> There's 0 fun. This thread isn't fun. It's simply here for you guys to get your derailing rocks off so you don't infect the rest of the forums.



Willow and I keep this abomination alive.


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..you can derail the current topic? :|



Good point. ^_^



Grand Salamander said:


> It's awesome



Maybe. :3



atrakaj said:


> That's the main reason I don't post in here.



I doubt I will use it much either, but I can see the logic in having it. It won't stop people from derailing other threads though. :3



Jashwa said:


> There's 0 fun. This thread isn't fun. It's simply here for you guys to get your derailing rocks off so you don't infect the rest of the forums.



ilu. :3


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> There's 0 fun. This thread isn't fun. It's simply here for you guys to get your derailing rocks off so you don't infect the rest of the forums.


and getting post counts.


----------



## pheonix (May 25, 2010)

I need to not disappear so much cause I come back to shit like this. It will die soon I bet. 

SMOKE YOU!!! 

Random in a sense except for one person who might understand it.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I need to not disappear so much cause I come back to shit like this. It will die soon I bet.
> 
> SMOKE YOU!!!
> 
> Random in a sense except for one person who might understand it.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> There's 0 fun. This thread isn't fun. It's simply here for you guys to get your derailing rocks off so you don't infect the rest of the forums.


So like...over half the forum regulars?

A lot of people I don't even think know it's here to be perfectly honest


----------



## pheonix (May 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I see what you did there.



And what would that be? Do you see the connection? It's totally there man, totally...Word.


----------



## gdzeek (May 25, 2010)

I do like its flexibility to change topics midway through.


----------



## LizardKing (May 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOETlkc_nNY


----------



## pheonix (May 25, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I do like its flexibility to change topics midway through.



That is the purpose of this nut-thread.


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

pheonix said:


> That is the purpose of this nut-thread.


The point of this thread is to keep the mods from breathing down your neck and stapling infractions to your back every 5 minutes


----------



## gdzeek (May 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The point of this thread is to keep the mods from breathing down your neck and stapling infractions to your back every 5 minutes



which is ironic since it led to my one and only infraction so far


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2010)

pheonix said:


> That is the purpose of this nut-thread.


So who likes cashews?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> which is ironic since it led to my one and only infraction so far


What'd you get it for?


----------



## gdzeek (May 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What'd you get it for?



warning for roleplaying,


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> So who likes cashews?


I hate nuts



gdzeek said:


> warning for roleplaying,


I've gotten spam/derailment twice, if you could even call it that


----------



## gdzeek (May 25, 2010)

I love cashews, I even found cashew granola bars the other day


----------



## pheonix (May 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The point of this thread is to keep the mods from breathing down your neck and stapling infractions to your back every 5 minutes



Actually it really has no point seeing as the point of this thread wont be achieved for the simple fact other threads will still be derailed all to fuck.



CannonFodder said:


> So who likes cashews?



Cashews are the bombshitdiggity. I like nuts. derp


----------



## Icky (May 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> So who likes cashews?



I like the thick, meaty nuts better.

Almonds are great.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I like nuts.





Icarus615 said:


> I like the thick, meaty nuts better.


That would be awesome sig'd


gdzeek said:


> warning for roleplaying,


I've gotten 3 infractions, two for derailing, a warning for derailing, a infraction for trolling a newfur, a warning for trolling a religion thread and threatened to get permabanned twice


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That would be awesome sig'd
> 
> I've gotten 3 infractions, two for derailing, a warning for derailing, a infraction for trolling a newfur, a warning for trolling a religion thread and threatened to get permabanned twice



On the RPG Maker Pavilion, I got an infraction for spamming an I'm Leaving thread, which are meant to be spammed.


----------



## pheonix (May 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I've gotten 3 infractions, two for derailing, a warning for derailing, a infraction for trolling a newfur, a warning for trolling a religion thread and threatened to get permabanned twice



I do stuff and pretty much never get caught. I have super evasion powers. One example is in my sig.


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

pheonix said:


> Actually it really has no point seeing as the point of this thread wont be achieved for the simple fact other threads will still be derailed all to fuck.


This is true, but it's like I said, I don't think a lot of users even know this thread exists, or really care


CannonFodder said:


> I've gotten 3 infractions, two for derailing, a warning for derailing, a infraction for trolling a newfur, a warning for trolling a religion thread and threatened to get permabanned twice


I only get petty infractions for spam/derailment, feh, they're for really silly things


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This is true, but it's like I said, I don't think a lot of users even know this thread exists, or really care
> 
> I only get petty infractions for spam/derailment, feh, they're for really silly things



Like on the Pavilion. Silly. And the webmaster, Valkysas, he actually agreed with me that the thread should be spammed.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I only get petty infractions for spam/derailment, feh, they're for really silly things


I don't think they like how I play ball by their rules(seriously have you seen how hateful religion threads can get?).

Meh infractions aren't that big of a deal unless you get multiple and you piss off the mod.


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I don't think they like how I play ball by their rules(seriously have you seen how hateful religion threads can get?).


I haven't really payed attention to the religion threads, either that or they're usually gone by the time I log on


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I don't think they like how I play ball by their rules(seriously have you seen how hateful religion threads can get?).
> 
> Meh infractions aren't that big of a deal unless you get multiple and you piss off the mod.



Yep, I was called a child molester.


----------



## Usarise (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Yep, I was called a child molester.


 GET AWAY FROM ME!!! STANGER DANGER!


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> GET AWAY FROM ME!!! STANGER DANGER!



You misspelled stranger. And I'm no pedo. I'm quite paranoid about them.


----------



## Usarise (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> You misspelled stranger. And I'm no pedo. I'm quite paranoid about them.


 Thats just what a pedophile would say! D:


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Great funny.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> GET AWAY FROM ME!!! STANGER DANGER!





Grand Salamander said:


> You misspelled stranger. And I'm no pedo. I'm quite paranoid about them.


Usarise you got schooled by the Spelling Wizard.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Usarise you got schooled by the Spelling Wizard.



I should be the Spelling Wizard or the Video Professor.


----------



## Usarise (May 25, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Usarise you got schooled by the Spelling Wizard.


 Bah! who needz skool?


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Yep, I was called a child molester.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdmPeuUIFlo


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I should be the Spelling Wizard or the Video Professor.


Both :grin:


Usarise said:


> Bah! who needz skool?


Spell check is necessary and your friend.


----------



## Usarise (May 25, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Spell check is necessary and your friend.


 Wuts ah spel chek?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Wuts ah spel chek?



I don't even use spellcheck. I pay attention in English class!


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I don't even use spellcheck. I pay attention in English class!


See, whenever I type stuff in here, it automatically tells me if the word is spelled wrong, unless it's a word that doesn't exist anyway


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

I had spaghetti for dinner. How was everyone's dinner?


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I had spaghetti for dinner. How was everyone's dinner?



I had salad while everyone else gorged on steak.


----------



## Nylak (May 25, 2010)

I haven't had dinner yet.  I'm hungry.  :[


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I haven't had dinner yet.  I'm hungry.  :[



Ditto. :[


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I haven't had dinner yet.  I'm hungry.  :[


Me neither, I'm drinking Mountain Dew, but I'm hungry tooo D':

Can I has a cupcake


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I had spaghetti for dinner. How was everyone's dinner?


I had let see pork with mashed potatoes and ribs. I'm still stuffed :3


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Me neither, I'm drinking Mountain Dew, but I'm hungry tooo D':
> 
> Can I has a cupcake



*Gives one.*

Not good for me on an empty stomach. XD


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> *Gives one.*
> 
> Not good for me on an empty stomach. XD


yay!


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

I'm having Coca-Cola.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Wuts ah spel chek?


*facepalm*


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

cheese enchilada's... <3


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

I think I'm having fish :/


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *facepalm*



It's was coming my friend. :3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

I has cupcake for everybodys.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 25, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> It's was coming my friend. :3


So true. :3


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> It's was coming my friend. :3


That's what she said :V


----------



## Kanin (May 25, 2010)

So boring.


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's what she said :V



YES!


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> YES!



I'll have what she's having.


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I'll have what she's having.



:3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Delicious.


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Delicious.



And nutritious.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

I don't know if prostate fluid is healthy.


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I don't know if prostate fluid is healthy.



Needed a rhyme. :3


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

I'm going to record my parents yelling at eachother right now :3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Needed a rhyme. :3



Everyone in Romeo & Juliet rhymes. Oh, and I played Juliet...during the balcony scene.


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Everyone in Romeo & Juliet rhymes. Oh, and I played Juliet...during the balcony scene.



:3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> :3



In an all-boys school.


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

Tilapia penne pasta


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> In an all-boys school.



So is noted.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> I had salad while everyone else gorged on steak.


The thought of meat makes me feel ill sometimes. But I'll eat it when I'm hungry.

We had pork or something, I can't remember.


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

holy shit, I got some good stuff 8D

who wants to see my parents yelling at eachother?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Tilapia penne pasta



You're a bit late.


----------



## Kanin (May 25, 2010)

Someone needs to start an interesting conversation.


----------



## Ames (May 25, 2010)

PENIS

peace, I'm out.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> holy shit, I got some good stuff 8D
> 
> who wants to see my parents yelling at eachother?



That's always entertaining. What are they arguing about?


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

JamesB said:


> PENIS



It's PINGUS dammit! Get it right!


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> That's always entertaining. What are they arguing about?



let's see. unfortunately, I didn't get the good part where my mom starts crying and saying she wants to die (I can only record 35 seconds), but before, they were talking about me. or at least, my step dad was bitching about me xD


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> You're a bit late.


Yea I just ate



Captain Spyro said:


> It's PINGUS dammit! Get it right!


Nooo, it's PINGAS

Get it memorized


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

edited


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> let's see. unfortunately, I didn't get the good part where my mom starts crying and saying she wants to die (I can only record 35 seconds), but before, they were talking about me. or at least, my step dad was bitching about me xD



...i feel so small even if a voice is raised a few notched. What think skin you have...



WillowWulf said:


> Nooo, it's PINGAS
> 
> Get it memorized



Yes ma'am. *Wags tail.*


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> let's see. unfortunately, I didn't get the good part where my mom starts crying and saying she wants to die (I can only record 35 seconds), but before, they were talking about me. or at least, my step dad was bitching about me xD



My stepmom's a bitch, but my real mother's a loser in Colorado.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 25, 2010)

[yt]kvDI0GzuzLY[/yt]


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 25, 2010)

Finally, I finally have it memorized. There Will Come Soft Rains kicks ass.


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

....now I'm not happy.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> here ya go :3
> 
> http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h278/silvertails8/?action=view&current=001-2.flv
> 
> http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h278/silvertails8/?action=view&current=002-3.flv



Jerry, Jerry, Jerry, Jerry, Jerry, Jerry, Jerry, Jerry, Jerry!


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> here ya go :3
> 
> Links deleted. Bad memories...



I really feel like curling up and crying now...


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Jerry, Jerry, Jerry, Jerry, Jerry, Jerry, Jerry, Jerry, Jerry!



lol what does that mean?

also, believe me. I didn't record the blowout. my mother said to my face that she's going to kill herself. I don't really know what to do :\

lol yes, all of this is happening right now, but for some reason, I'm talking to you guys xD

this is going to fuck me up, SO badly in a few days... I'm shaking like you wouldn't believe right now lol


----------



## Alstor (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> here ya go :3
> 
> http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h278/silvertails8/?action=view&current=001-2.flv
> 
> http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h278/silvertails8/?action=view&current=002-3.flv


 Damn, that sucks.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

OH GOD! I thought it was kinda weird, but damn, I feel like a jerkass. Sorry.


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> lol what does that mean?
> 
> also, believe me. I didn't record the blowout. my mother said to my face that she's going to kill herself. I don't really know what to do :\
> 
> ...



I had a similar experience. It's just...I dunno...


----------



## Kanin (May 25, 2010)

Ok, now I'm glad I hadn't clicked those yet.


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> OH GOD! I thought it was kinda weird, but damn, I feel like a jerkass. Sorry.



I think this might be my panic attack right now, but I really don't know how I'm going to treat this situation tomorrow, or even in a few hours.

what do you do when your mother tells you to your face that she's going to kill herself?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> I think this might be my panic attack right now, but I really don't know how I'm going to treat this situation tomorrow, or even in a few hours.
> 
> what do you do when your mother tells you to your face that she's going to kill herself?



Pray to God (or whatever you believe in) that she's exaggerating.


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Ok, now I'm glad I hadn't clicked those yet.


I clicked on them, but I couldn't hear them very well


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Pray to God (or whatever you believe in) that she's exaggerating.



They usually are...though that doesn't help the initial shock and fear...


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Willow! DON'T TOUCH THE BUTTON! NO!


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Pray to God (or whatever you believe in) that she's exaggerating.



lol this was the best day I had in a long time. I get to take college courses, than bam.

anyway wow... I think this might be the worst fight, considering she threatened to kill herself instead of last time when she just said she wanted to die


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Willow! DON'T TOUCH THE BUTTON! NO!


I already did..

But Milo, I've been woken up by my parents' back and forth arguing over the stupidest stuff, so I'm no stranger to fighting parents


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I already did..
> 
> But Milo, I've been woken up by my parents' back and forth arguing over the stupidest stuff, so I'm no stranger to fighting parents



I'm a little more worried about something else right now


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'm a little more worried about something else right now


Hmmm?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> lol this was the best day I had in a long time. I get to take college courses, than bam.
> 
> anyway wow... I think this might be the worst fight, considering she threatened to kill herself instead of last time when she just said she wanted to die



I really don't think that my music video link helped you...


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 25, 2010)

Milo you made want to run and hide, the links.


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

calling a suicide hotline right now


----------



## Icky (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> calling a suicide hotline right now



DO IT FGT


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> DO IT FGT



i've been on hold for over 10 minutes...


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> DO IT FGT


Not the time Ica, not the time


----------



## Tao (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> calling a suicide hotline right now



I know how you feel Milo, I almost did it myself recently. It's not worth it at all and no matter how bad things get, they will always get better.


----------



## Icky (May 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Not the time Ica, not the time


Dammit, the one time someone is serious on FAF. 

Anyway, yeah, dun do it.


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

Faris said:


> I know how you feel Milo, I almost did it myself recently. It's not worth it at all and no matter how bad things get, they will always get better.


don't worry, i'm not talking about me. it's for my mom


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 25, 2010)

Faris said:


> I know how you feel Milo, I almost did it myself recently. It's not worth it at all and no matter how bad things get, they will always get better.


He's talking about his mum, who said she was going to kill herself after a fight with his step-dad.

Now you're in the loop.


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

Teto said:


> He's talking about his mum, who said she was going to kill herself after a fight with his step-dad.
> 
> Now you're in the loop.



just like crocs dad amiright? lol

yea, i feel like spreading the drama... that and i'm freaking out right now


----------



## Tao (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> don't worry, i'm not talking about me. it's for my mom



Well, that's still bad. I hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> just like crocs dad amiright? lol


I guess. He's got it bad too.


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

Teto said:


> I guess. He's got it bad too.



..listening to someone talk about suicide is never easy. honestly i have no idea what i'm going to do right now.

i love having friends to talk to though. that's all i've really ever had lol as corny as that sounds


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

Milo said:


> ..listening to someone talk about suicide is never easy. honestly i have no idea what i'm going to do right now.
> 
> i love having friends to talk to though. that's all i've really ever had lol as corny as that sounds


It really isn't..especially when it's someone you're really close to

And yea, friends are good to have


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It really isn't..especially when it's someone you're really close to
> 
> And yea, friends are good to have



This.

Friends helped me get through difficult nights, even if it wasn't face-to-face.


----------



## Kanin (May 25, 2010)

Just got out of the shower.

I love the feeling of being clean.


----------



## Riley (May 25, 2010)

I had a bad cold over the weekend, then had to do a 40 minute long senior project presentation yesterday.  MY VOICE HAS FLED.

But I can make these cool squawking sounds that kind of _resemble_ words...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 25, 2010)

Riley, how do you manage to have your Skype status showing :c


----------



## Riley (May 25, 2010)

Teto said:


> Riley, how do you manage to have your Skype status showing :c



In the Skype window, Tools>Options>Show Advanced Options>then check the box for "Allow my online status to be shown on the web."


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 25, 2010)

Woohoo.

I'm offline right now I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## Milo (May 25, 2010)

nevermind


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

My cat is apparently afraid of ants


----------



## Ames (May 25, 2010)

My turtle is afraid of small, brightly colored objects.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 26, 2010)

JamesB said:


> My turtle is afraid of small, brightly colored objects.



My turtle never moved after it went swimming in its water bowl.

It was a good turtle too...

It could hold its breath underwater for practically ever.

I miss my turtle...


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Milo said:


> nevermind



Really, I worried about what the heck is going on! I hope things get better.


----------



## LizardKing (May 26, 2010)

Hi


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 26, 2010)

hay


----------



## Kanin (May 26, 2010)

Gurgle gurgle


----------



## LizardKing (May 26, 2010)

Hi


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Really, I worried about what the heck is going on! I hope things get better.



I'm mostly ok right now. I called the cops on my step dad though 

anyway, cockslaps are nice if applied to the face


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'm mostly ok right now. I called the cops on my step dad though
> 
> anyway, cockslaps are nice if applied to the face



Good! That ass shoulda got the cops called on him! I'm certainly glad that everything's OK.


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Good! That ass shoulda got the cops called on him! I'm certainly glad that everything's OK.



the only thing I'm worried about now is what's going to happen when my mother and step dad get home from work. I dunno what's going to happen...

anyway seriously... cockslap me >:C NAO


----------



## Beta_7x (May 26, 2010)

Jesus I fucked up my elbow... Tips?


----------



## Kanin (May 26, 2010)

Milo said:


> anyway seriously... cockslap me >:C NAO


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Beta_7x said:


> Jesus I fucked up my elbow... Tips?



Keep it in a stable position. 


Maybe HAXX will cockslap Milo.


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Maybe HAXX will cockslap Milo.



all of you get in a circle 8D


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 26, 2010)

Milo said:


> all of you get in a circle 8D



Im fine standing far out and away in the open.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Milo said:


> all of you get in a circle 8D



I call Fate Worse Than Death.


----------



## Kanin (May 26, 2010)

Milo said:


> all of you get in a circle 8D



I'm liking this mood you're in. :V


----------



## Tao (May 26, 2010)

I hate art


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> I'm liking this mood you're in. :V



This could easily be merged to the 'other' sticky. That I have too many posts in...


----------



## Browder (May 26, 2010)

Faris said:


> I hate art



This is a bad site for you to be on then.

And I hate my JesusFish avatar. Brb changing it.


----------



## Tao (May 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> This is a bad site for you to be on then.
> 
> And I hate my JesusFish avatar. Brb changing it.



Yeah you're supportive


----------



## LizardKing (May 26, 2010)

So I thought I'd play some Fallout 3


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> I'm liking this mood you're in. :V



meh just trying to be happy over all the constant shit being thrown in my face this week


----------



## Browder (May 26, 2010)

Faris said:


> Yeah you're supportive



Didn't think you were serious. What's on your mind?


----------



## Tao (May 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> Didn't think you were serious. What's on your mind?



Nothing


----------



## Browder (May 26, 2010)

Faris said:


> Nothing


Why do you hate art?


----------



## gdzeek (May 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> Why do you hate art?



because I made her look like a popsicle


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> because I made her look like a popsicle



Delicious! Now with higher lipid and amino acid content!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 26, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Keep it in a stable position.
> 
> 
> Maybe HAXX will cockslap Milo.



Yeah, I heard that guy was a total fag.

Also heard he is able to cock slap himself!!


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yeah, I heard that guy was a total fag.
> 
> Also heard he is able to cock slap himself!!



Wow... TMI, HAXX!


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

HAXX said:


> he is able to cock slap himself!!



8D


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yeah, I heard that guy was a total fag.
> 
> Also heard he is able to cock slap himself!!



I think he wishes he could


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I think he wishes he could



who are we talking about? :|


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Milo said:


> who are we talking about? :|



Your call...


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Your call...



oh, so you're referring to my huge bulging....





Ego?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 26, 2010)

...I thought it was circle jerk time. >:[


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...I thought it was circle jerk time. >:[



and I thought you were straight... :|

actually, I NEVER thought that, you just said you were :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 26, 2010)

Milo said:


> and I thought you were straight... :|
> 
> actually, I NEVER thought that, you just said you were :V



I'm a fox! I get off on being 'clever'! It's addicting to get a load off with every lie.


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

HAXX said:


> get a load off



was that intentional? xD


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Milo said:


> was that intentional? xD



I believe Faris was right about HAXX's bicuriousity.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 26, 2010)

NO I'M STRAIGHT STUPIDS!

JUST PERKY


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I believe Faris was right about HAXX's bicuriousity.



he's not bicurious, he's already passed that stage after looking at bunny porn (from what I recall xD) into sex with another man curious


----------



## Kanin (May 26, 2010)

Milo said:


> he's not bicurious, he's already passed that stage after looking at bunny porn (from what I recall xD) into sex with another man curious



I think he's passed that stage too. :V


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> I think he's passed that stage too. :V



well you'd need to have sex with another man before you pass the stage


----------



## Kanin (May 26, 2010)

I'm bored out of my mind, trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 26, 2010)

Let's talk about these lies and slander of HAXX...

Step in to my office.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Milo said:


> well you'd need to have sex with another man before you pass the stage



I'm the FAD. The Fur Affinity Detective.


----------



## Luca (May 26, 2010)

Very interesting article if you like astronomy like I do. Too bad it makes the future of deep space travel sound really bleak and impossible.


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

Luca said:


> Very interesting article if you like astronomy like I do. Too bad it makes the future of deep space travel sound really bleak and impossible.



fuck that, I still have hope for space travel... even space colonization >:V


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Fuel is a problem.


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Fuel is a problem.



no! do NOT ruin my hopes for this!

you will NOT D:<


----------



## Luca (May 26, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Fuel is a problem.



Yeah somewhere in thew article it mentions the need for infinite energy just to propel our atoms at a speed almost necessary for space travel.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Luca said:


> Yeah somewhere in thew article it mentions the need for infinite energy just to propel our atoms at a speed almost necessary for space travel.



But there is a difference between almost infinite energy and infinite energy.


----------



## Luca (May 26, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> But there is a difference between almost infinite energy and infinite energy.



You'll have to ask Einstein. e=mc squared is the equation used to find that out.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Luca said:


> You'll have to ask Einstein. e=mc squared is the equation used to find that out.



Milo needs some hope for space travel.


----------



## Kanin (May 26, 2010)

I need to find something to make me laugh, I need to cheer up a bit.


----------



## Sauvignon (May 26, 2010)

chickity china. the chinese chicken.


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> I need to find something to make me laugh, I need to cheer up a bit.



let's terraform mars together babeh


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Sorry. No sexy time in space.


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Sorry. No sexy time in space.



we have all the time in the world >:C


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Milo said:


> we have all the time in the world >:C



Is >:C the cockslap emote?


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Is >:C the cockslap emote?



it is. 

ready for it?


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 26, 2010)

Milo said:


> it is.
> 
> ready for it?



*Watches.* :3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

No, I'm not ready for it.


----------



## Kanin (May 26, 2010)

Hey Milo. >:C


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 26, 2010)

...I'm still waiting for circle jerk time.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Hey Milo. >:C



Yes, let Kanin get it.


----------



## Willow (May 26, 2010)

I got caught in a downpour 

and my phone speakers are wet


----------



## CannonFodder (May 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I got caught in a downpour
> 
> and my phone speakers are wet


Ouch, does it still work?


----------



## Willow (May 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ouch, does it still work?


Yea, the phone itself works

But the sound is breaking and I guess people on the other end can't really hear me


----------



## CannonFodder (May 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea, the phone itself works
> 
> But the sound is breaking and I guess people on the other end can't really hear me


Do you know how to replace out the part?


----------



## Browder (May 26, 2010)

Pick an animal.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> Pick an animal.


thylacine


----------



## Alstor (May 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> Pick an animal.


 Dik Dik.


----------



## Browder (May 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> thylacine





Alstor said:


> Dik Dik.



Pick an animal that gets more images when I google it.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> Pick an animal that gets more images when I google it.


guagga


----------



## Alstor (May 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> Pick an animal that gets more images when I google it.


 Echidna.


----------



## Browder (May 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> guagga


Something not extinct.



Alstor said:


> Echidna.


No.


----------



## Zseliq (May 26, 2010)

Unicorn.


----------



## Browder (May 26, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Unicorn.



Dammit, something real. I'll pick horse myself if you guys don't give me something better.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> Something not extinct.


Tenrec


----------



## Browder (May 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Tenrec



I would take that, but he quills make it a bitch to ink paint.


----------



## Zseliq (May 26, 2010)

Anteater.


----------



## Alstor (May 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> No.


 Bitch.

That's my suggestion.


----------



## Browder (May 26, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Bitch.
> 
> That's my suggestion.


But it's hard to ink paint. Quills suck.

I'm probably going to take anteater though.


----------



## Arc (May 26, 2010)

This thread kinda feels like "Black Hole" and the 1K threads all over again.

That is all.

(I wonder if it will bring the same problems with it)


----------



## Takun (May 26, 2010)

The best site.

http://www.americaspeakingout.com/


----------



## CannonFodder (May 26, 2010)

Arc said:


> This thread kinda feels like "Black Hole" and the 1K threads all over again.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> (I wonder if it will bring the same problems with it)


Pretty much, it's too soon to tell what'll happen though.


----------



## Willow (May 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Do you know how to replace out the part?


It should be fine, I just need to let it dry


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Speaker don't likes water.


----------



## Alstor (May 26, 2010)

Takun said:


> The best site.
> 
> http://www.americaspeakingout.com/


 Heh heh heh...


----------



## Willow (May 26, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Speaker don't likes water.


No it doesn't

My clothes got soaked, and I keep my phone in my pocket soo, yea
They're a little better now


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Heh heh heh...



I'll spread propaganda!


----------



## LizardKing (May 26, 2010)

Bam!

Sneak attack critical hit!


----------



## Alstor (May 26, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I'll spread propaganda!


http://www.americaspeakingout.com/users/22705/alstor/my/questions


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Sarah Palin + Glenn Beck... BAD IDEA!


----------



## Willow (May 26, 2010)

Still waiting for my clothes to dry


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

I nominate Willow for President.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 26, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Sarah Palin + Glenn Beck... BAD IDEA!


The child would be born brain dead :V


----------



## Alstor (May 26, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Sarah Palin + Glenn Beck... BAD IDEA!


 Just added two more. Or, in the site's case, five.


----------



## Willow (May 26, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I nominate Willow for President.


Everyone vote for me!


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The child would be born brain dead :V



If he's braindead, will he look like Giygas?


----------



## Zseliq (May 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Everyone vote for me!


Only if I am made vice president.


----------



## Willow (May 26, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Only if I am made vice president.


Maaaaybe :3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Only if I am made vice president.



Sure.


----------



## gdzeek (May 26, 2010)

I vote for Willow


----------



## Zseliq (May 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Maaaaybe :3



:3 Ooooo yeah.



Grand Salamander said:


> Sure.


Yay!

This is gonna the best campaign EVER!


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Me too. I'll be campaign advisor.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 26, 2010)

What is going on.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Teto said:


> What is going on.



Election Day 2012: Vote Willow and Zselig for office.


----------



## Willow (May 26, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Election Day 2012: Vote Willow and Zselig for office.


We're totally going to beat Palin :3


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Election Day 2012: Vote Willow and Zselig for office.



can NOT wait for 2012 to pass so that I can say "we told you"


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> We're totally going to beat Palin :3



Can I be Secretary of State?


----------



## Willow (May 26, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Can I be Secretary of State?


Sure :3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Sure :3


 Thanks! :3


----------



## Willow (May 26, 2010)

And in other news, my phone is fine :3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And in other news, my phone is fine :3



Â¡Yay!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 26, 2010)

Milo said:


> can NOT wait for 2012 to pass so that I can say "we told you"








:V


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> :V



oh god, maybe we WERE wrong...


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Milo said:


> oh god, maybe we WERE wrong...



HA!


----------



## Lobar (May 26, 2010)

has this been posted yet


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> has this been posted yet



I bet she enjoys it, too!


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> has this been posted yet



now imagine your mother in that picture


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Milo said:


> now imagine your mother in that picture



Pleasant sight...


----------



## CannonFodder (May 26, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Pleasant sight...


Sorry, my bad, your mom is hot :V


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

We have to make a furry political party. Should it be called Furry Coalition? Or something else?


----------



## Milo (May 26, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> We have to make a furry political party. Should it be called Furry Coalition? Or something else?



I'm... not into politics. sorry :<


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 26, 2010)

Good night. See you in the Twilight Zone.


----------



## kyle19 (May 26, 2010)

I just finished my last Jazz gig with my school, now I'm sad.


----------



## Willow (May 26, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I just finished my last Jazz gig with my school, now I'm sad.


I've been done with jazz band for three weeks


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 26, 2010)

Hehe....band kids.


----------



## Browder (May 26, 2010)

THIS ONE TIME, AT BAND CAMP.


----------



## Kanin (May 26, 2010)

Sooooooooo...


----------



## kyle19 (May 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've been done with jazz band for three weeks


But since I'm graduating I'm done with this group and I really enjoyed performing with them the past three years.


----------



## Willow (May 26, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> But since I'm graduating I'm done with this group and I really enjoyed performing with them the past three years.


Aww that sucks


----------



## CannonFodder (May 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> THIS ONE TIME, AT BAND CAMP.


Still not as impressive as a pingpongball trick :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 26, 2010)

Band kids like putting things on their lips...hehe.


----------



## Willow (May 26, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Band kids like putting things on their lips...hehe.


Don't forget we like to blow too


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Don't forget we like to blow too


 Hehe, I love your jokes =3


----------



## Kanin (May 26, 2010)

Someone do something interesting, this place is dead. Ugh.


----------



## Willow (May 26, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Someone do something interesting, this place is dead. Ugh.


*begins stripping*

.///.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *begins stripping*
> 
> .///.


Leaves*



X3


----------



## Alstor (May 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *begins stripping*
> 
> .///.


 You can't fool me! I know your ways!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 26, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *begins stripping*
> 
> .///.


The Federal Bureau of Investigation has logged a record of this chat  along with the IP addresses of the participants due to potential  violations of U.S. law. Reference no. 8429l271. Your IP address has been  entered into our suspect database and may be sent to CPS(Child  Protection Services) and local law enforcement agencies. Please wait  while memory ref. code 90637895 is entered into the database.

:V


----------



## Willow (May 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The Federal Bureau of Investigation has logged a record of this chat  along with the IP addresses of the participants due to potential  violations of U.S. law. Reference no. 8429l271. Your IP address has been  entered into our suspect database and may be sent to CPS(Child  Protection Services) and local law enforcement agencies. Please wait  while memory ref. code 90637895 is entered into the database.
> 
> :V


i c wut u did thar


----------



## Luca (May 27, 2010)

You guys are boring. I know other sites were threads like this are all full of people. This one just moves like a snail.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 27, 2010)

Hai guyz


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 27, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Hai guyz


 Hey =3 The party just started!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 27, 2010)

Taren made us appletinis. :3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 27, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Taren made us appletinis. :3


 =D OMG, wherez?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 27, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> =D OMG, wherez?



Here. He's at my place.


----------



## Luca (May 27, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Taren made us appletinis. :3



Arnt those the gay drinks JD drank on scrubs?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 27, 2010)

YOU GUYS NEED LIQUOR!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 27, 2010)

Luca said:


> Arnt those the gay drinks JD drank on scrubs?



Yup. We've had a lot of faggy drinks lately.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 27, 2010)

Let's go! I want me some appletinis!



Faggy drinks? o-o


----------



## Luca (May 27, 2010)

This conversation reminds me of the time that I was talking pink Floyd with some friends and out of nowere someone asks "what's pink Floyd? Some sort of fruity drink?"


----------



## Ames (May 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *begins stripping*
> 
> .///.



*wolf whistle*


----------



## Kanin (May 27, 2010)

I was bored so I decided to get on MSN, but it turns out no one's on there either. ;^;

Haxx calls himself straight, but all of his avis are from gay porn. Makes you wonder.


----------



## Riley (May 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *begins stripping*
> 
> .///.



Please don't get me arrested.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 27, 2010)

REMINDER:
This is not a "shitpost all you want" thread.
Keep it clean, here. Forum rules still apply.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> REMINDER:
> This is not a "shitpost all you want" thread.
> Keep it clean, here. Forum rules still apply.


Okey dokey then.


----------



## kyle19 (May 27, 2010)

I have to get ready for my weekend trip to Hershey, should probably pack my gear soon.


----------



## Kanin (May 27, 2010)

I fucking love you Ben, that guy was giving me a migraine.


----------



## kyle19 (May 27, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> I fucking love you Ben, that guy was giving me a migraine.



He should have left by page two, by then he already dug his grave.


----------



## Kanin (May 27, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> He should have left by page two, by then he already dug his grave.



I don't really don't care about what happens with cub porn, but that kid, he was just so damn annoying.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> I don't really don't care about what happens with cub porn, but that kid, he was just so damn annoying.


Ditto, what was stupid about it was that he had his actual facebook with his actual fucking name, with his address and phone number, with the same fucking username.
Can someone spell idiot?
Whatever I don't care anymore, I don't have to deal with him anymore, he's gone.


----------



## kyle19 (May 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ditto, what was stupid about it was that he had his actual facebook with his actual fucking name, with his address and phone number, with the same fucking username.
> Can someone spell idiot?
> Whatever I don't care anymore, I don't have to deal with him anymore, he's gone.



Just wait until he decides to make another thread.


----------



## Kanin (May 27, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Just wait until he decides to make another thread.



He'll probably get a ban if he does.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Just wait until he decides to make another thread.


Ugh, I don't want to talk to him, I hope to never see him again.


So what do you guys wanna talk about?


----------



## Browder (May 27, 2010)

...

:V


----------



## Kanin (May 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> So what do you guys wanna talk about?



Let's compare penis sizes. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Let's compare penis sizes. :V


That's sounds gay.


----------



## LizardKing (May 27, 2010)

I think they've changed how they make this toilet paper, it feels slightly rougher than before :[

(I've actually finished going for a shit, I'm not posting from the bathroom)


----------



## Milo (May 27, 2010)

compare sizes?... ok


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> (I've actually finished going for a shit, I'm not  posting from the bathroom)


Did you wash your hands?


----------



## LizardKing (May 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Did you wash your hands?



Of course.

I'm no scat-lover.


----------



## Kanin (May 27, 2010)

Milo said:


> compare sizes?... ok



Unf Unf


----------



## Milo (May 27, 2010)

well that ruined my fap time for the day >:C


----------



## Kanin (May 27, 2010)

Milo said:


> well that ruined my fap time for the day >:C



Well fine then. :I

;^;


----------



## Milo (May 27, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Well fine then. :I
> 
> ;^;



I'm referring to hearing that dreadful word scat. |:C


----------



## Kanin (May 27, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'm referring to hearing that dreadful word scat. |:C



Oh ok then.

Want to frot? :V


----------



## Milo (May 27, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Oh ok then.
> 
> Want to frot? :V



horny lately kanin?


----------



## Kanin (May 27, 2010)

Milo said:


> horny lately kanin?



Meh, more like bored.


----------



## Milo (May 27, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Meh, more like bored.



I'm sure you're fapping right now :>

anyway, I gotta get ready to go to laughlin 8D


----------



## Browder (May 27, 2010)

See kids, this is how babies are made.

"I'm bored. Let's have sex!"


----------



## Milo (May 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> See kids, this is how babies are made.
> 
> "I'm bored. Let's have sex!"



actually it's "look at that bitch, I'm going to rape her after I slip something in her drink"


----------



## Kanin (May 27, 2010)

Milo said:


> I'm sure you're fapping right now :>
> 
> anyway, I gotta get ready to go to laughlin 8D



No. At least not yet. :V


----------



## Browder (May 27, 2010)

Milo said:


> actually it's "look at that bitch, I'm going to rape her after I slip something in her drink"



Juno would disagree.:V

And I don't want Lord Kanin to get himself pregnant. Play nice and make way for Jesus!


----------



## Kanin (May 27, 2010)

Browder said:


> And I don't want Lord Kanin to get himself pregnant. Play nice and make way for Jesus!



Hey, I'm not the one that would be getting pregnant. >:[


----------



## Browder (May 27, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Hey, I'm not the one that would be getting pregnant. >:[


[/Blatant Lies]

I added the textedit for you. I hope that was okay?


----------



## Kanin (May 27, 2010)

Why'd I get an infraction? For a joke?


----------



## Kommodore (May 27, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Why'd I get an infraction? For a joke?


It was clearly in poor taste,

Or you struck a nerve or something I dunno :|


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 27, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Why'd I get an infraction? For a joke?


Shitposting, as stated in the infraction.
forum rules still apply in this thread, you know.


----------



## gdzeek (May 27, 2010)

And Cerbrus is from the Netherlands, that means he can pwn whoever he wants to


----------



## Icky (May 27, 2010)

I haven't wasted nearly enough time in this thread yet.

So hi, everybody.


----------



## Kommodore (May 27, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Shitposting, as stated in the infraction.
> forum rules still apply in this thread, you know.


How do you shitpost in a thread like this?


----------



## Luca (May 27, 2010)

I just broke open a magic 8 ball. I don't know what the liqid inside is but it tastes aweful.


----------



## Kanin (May 27, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Shitposting, as stated in the infraction.
> forum rules still apply in this thread, you know.



But no where in the rules does it state that what I did is not allowed. Since the thread has no real topic it wasn't derailment, and it wasn't spam either.


----------



## Riley (May 27, 2010)

I caught up on a ton of work today at school, it's great.

"Hey, you owe me the vocabulary assignment from yesterday.  It's due tomorrow for you since you were out  sick." 

Fifteen minutes later:  "Here's that vocab I owe you."


----------



## Plantar (May 27, 2010)

Alanis was on American Idol last night! Seeing the video, OMG she looks and sounds so beautiful. â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥

Also, that girl that she sang with was kinda purty too, but her last name is dumb... Bowersox. BOWERSOX? FFFFFFFF


----------



## Icky (May 27, 2010)

Luca said:


> I just broke open a magic 8 ball. I don't know what the liqid inside is but it tastes aweful.



It was liquid magic.

And some semen.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 27, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> It was liquid magic.
> 
> And some semen.



Gross. Wizards these days...


----------



## Luca (May 27, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> It was liquid magic.
> 
> And some semen.



Will I gain magic powers for drinking it all?


----------



## Kanin (May 27, 2010)

Yes! I finally got something to eat.

Edit: Ugh. So bored. Nothing works.


----------



## Willow (May 27, 2010)

I think I may have figured out a reason why some people make horrible grammar mistakes, Internet Explorer :/


----------



## Riley (May 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think I may have figured out a reason why some people make horrible grammar mistakes, Internet Explorer :/



And how its horrible presence makes them worse at everything?


----------



## Zseliq (May 27, 2010)

Eww People still use IE?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think I may have figured out a reason why some people make horrible grammar mistakes, Internet Explorer :/


So true. Explorer doesn't have spell check. It's great thing I use FireFox. :3


----------



## Willow (May 27, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> And how its horrible presence makes them worse at everything?


I've discovered that there's no spell check on it



Zseliq said:


> Eww People still use IE?


Unfortunately yea, I'm using one of the computers at my aunt's office and all it has is IE


----------



## Riley (May 27, 2010)

The only thing IE is good for is downloading Firefox.

And I guess making sure a website is coded properly, but firefox has the IE-Tab addon for that.


----------



## Luca (May 27, 2010)

IE is terrible somtimes. Plus you can't give it a fancy design at the top.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 27, 2010)

FireFox FTW!


----------



## Willow (May 27, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> The only thing IE is good for is downloading Firefox.


Preeeeetty much


----------



## Kanin (May 27, 2010)

I feel like a blob.


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Preeeeetty much



Unless you're on a Mac. :3


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 27, 2010)

FAF needs more noir, we need a thread to be in sepia tone.


----------



## Willow (May 27, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Unless you're on a Mac. :3


I have HP


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I have HP



I have respect for HPs, my friend. :3


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 27, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Unless you're on a Mac. :3


I have Dell.


----------



## Willow (May 27, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I have respect for HPs, my friend. :3


Good :3

HP's the only thing we really use, but my mom was thinking of switching to Dell >.>


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 27, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I have Dell.



Never liked Dells...but then again, but experience with them was in high school, certain labs in college, and those same damn Dells at work.



WillowWulf said:


> Good :3
> 
> HP's the only thing we really use, but my mom was thinking of switching to Dell >.>



An HP lasted me for a good 5.5 years. Rarely had an issue with it. ^_^


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 27, 2010)

What computer would you recommend buying for some decent gaming and for a decent price?


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 27, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> What computer would you recommend buying for some decent gaming and for a decent price?



An HP is a good choice. Just do your research of course. ^_^


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 27, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Never liked Dells...but then again, but experience with them was in high school, certain labs in college, and those same damn Dells at work.
> 
> 
> 
> An HP lasted me for a good 5.5 years. Rarely had an issue with it. ^_^


I had my Dell for about 5 years now without issue. C:


----------



## Captain Spyro (May 27, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I had my Dell for about 5 years now without issue. C:



It's like the bank's former IT person said: "Computers are like cars. Every once in a while, you'll find a lemon." <3 ^_^


----------



## Luca (May 27, 2010)

I use a mac. I'm happy with it and satisfied.


----------



## Willow (May 27, 2010)

I made a sandwich


----------



## Icky (May 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I made a sandwich


It's about time.

Hand it over.


----------



## Alstor (May 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I made a sandwich


 You're asking for it.


----------



## Willow (May 27, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> It's about time.
> 
> Hand it over.


I ate it though, and it was a good one too



Alstor said:


> You're asking for it.


I know


----------



## Icky (May 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I ate it though, and it was a good one too



So make another one.


----------



## Willow (May 27, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> So make another one.


I don't feel like it


----------



## Icky (May 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't feel like it


Don't make me beat you through the internet.


----------



## Ames (May 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't feel like it



You're just asking for a giant robot foot to crush your house.


----------



## Willow (May 27, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Don't make me beat you through the internet.


*lays down on couch*

Whazzat?


----------



## Icky (May 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *lays down on couch*
> 
> Whazzat?



Get up and get me a sammich, ho.


----------



## Willow (May 27, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Get up and get me a sammich, ho.


I'm off duty


----------



## Zseliq (May 27, 2010)

Guys I don't have much time to post this. I need someone to go on a trip to the future with me.


----------



## Willow (May 27, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Guys I don't have much time to post this. I need someone to go on a trip to the future with me.


Apparently I'm already booked to go to the 20's with a friend of mine..weird stuff


----------



## Aleu (May 27, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Guys I don't have much time to post this. I need someone to go on a trip to the future with me.



i dunno man. What's so great about the future?


----------



## Zseliq (May 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> i dunno man. What's so great about the future?


I left my purse there last time I went there at a Pizza Hut in New new York. Now I have to go forward get it. :C


----------



## Icky (May 27, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Guys I don't have much time to post this. I need someone to go on a trip to the future with me.


Sure, I'll go.

Willow, I better have a sandwich in my stomach when I get there.


----------



## Zseliq (May 27, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Sure, I'll go.
> 
> Willow, I better have a sandwich in my stomach when I get there.



Okay remember to pack a gun and do not touch that glowing purple gunk that oozes from the sidewalk. Just...don't.


----------



## Willow (May 27, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Sure, I'll go.
> 
> Willow, I better have a sandwich in my stomach when I get there.


Since when was I a housewife?


----------



## Ames (May 27, 2010)

Fuck this I'm gonna go make my OWN sandwich.


----------



## Zseliq (May 27, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Fuck this I'm gonna go make my OWN sandwich.


Good boy. Now you're learning.


----------



## Aleu (May 27, 2010)

UGH. STUPID FUCKING BOYFRIEND DROPPING THE CAT ON ME WHEN I'M EATING!!!
Cat fell in my food now I don't have a full meal tonight >=[


----------



## Zseliq (May 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> UGH. STUPID FUCKING BOYFRIEND DROPPING THE CAT ON ME WHEN I'M EATING!!!
> Cat fell in my food now I don't have a full meal tonight >=[


Punch him in the nutz. The boyfriend, not the cat.


----------



## Willow (May 27, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Good boy. Now you're learning.


Yay! Men are evolving to where they can make their own sandwiches


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Apparently I'm already booked to go to the 20's with a friend of mine..weird stuff



Wanna help me crash the stock market?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Wanna help me crash the stock market?


Ooh ooh Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## Alstor (May 27, 2010)

Fuck you guys. I'm gonna stock the crash market.


----------



## Zseliq (May 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yay! Men are evolving to where they can make their own sandwiches


Maybe someday they can remember to put the toilet seat down. Ah who am I kidding, thats asking to much. ^^


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ooh ooh Pick me! Pick me!



Fine, you can drive the getaway car, Willow will make the grab, and Ill be the gunner with a 1921 Thompson and a few .45 cal 100 round drums.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Fine, you can drive the getaway car, Willow  will make the grab, and Ill be the gunner with a 1921 Thompson and a  few .45 cal 100 round drums.


As long as I get to run over people.


Alstor said:


> Fuck you guys. I'm gonna stock the crash market.


Gee brain what are we going to do tomorrow night?


Zseliq said:


> Maybe someday they can remember to put the toilet seat down. Ah who am I kidding, thats asking to much. ^^


I remember to put it down.


----------



## Willow (May 27, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Fine, you can drive the getaway car, Willow will make the grab, and Ill be the gunner with a 1921 Thompson and a few .45 cal 100 round drums.


Wha?


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> As long as I get to run over people.


Deal, hit Alstor first, we don't want any compition fo this.


WillowWulf said:


> Wha?



Just run in with the 1911 I gave you, grab the shit and run out to the car.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 27, 2010)

Sandwich. NOW.


----------



## Zseliq (May 27, 2010)

*lays down picture then runs off*

http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/thumb/5/53/Daxresmart.jpg/797px-Daxresmart.jpg


----------



## Icky (May 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Since when was I a housewife?


Since you were born without a penis.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Deal, his Alstor first, we don't want any compition fo this.


Hold on a second the american dream is stuck up in the wheels again.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hold on a second the american dream is stuck up in the wheels again.



Just shoot the damn thing out.
*hands off a 1897 Trench Gun*


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Just shoot the damn thing out.
> *hands off a 1897 Trench Gun*


Got it out.




Oh also I make my own sandwiches, put the toilet seat down, clean and do my own laundry, ladies how you doing? :3


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Got it out.



I still have a few drums left and a box of shells, wanna go rob the few banks that still got cash while we're at it?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Got it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh God...


Oh hey! I didn't think men were maids!
Clean up this room...and make me that sandwich.


----------



## Willow (May 27, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Oh hey! I didn't think men were maids!
> Clean up this room...and make me that sandwich.


The man should take care of the woman :3
So, you guys should be making me sandwiches


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Oh hey! I didn't think men were maids!
> Clean up this room...and make me that sandwich.


Sorry only for women.


WillowWulf said:


> The man should take care of the woman :3
> So, you guys should be making me sandwiches


You're redbadge.


----------



## Aleu (May 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Got it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey there....you don't drop cats while I'm eating do you? :3c


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> hey there....you don't drop cats while I'm eating do you? :3c


Nope.


----------



## Willow (May 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You're redbadge.


?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The man should take care of the woman :3
> So, you guys should be making me sandwiches



You're right. Men provide stability and safety while a woman brings comfort.


Sandwich. Now.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 27, 2010)

Ewwww women! Icky!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ?


redbadge=jailbait=underage=well you get the idea


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 27, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Ewwww women! Icky!



GET. OUT.



So, who here uses iscribble?


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2010)

I do, sometimes.


----------



## Willow (May 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> redbadge=jailbait=underage=well you get the idea


Oh well, makes sense now



HAXX said:


> You're right. Men provide stability and safety while a woman brings comfort.
> 
> 
> Sandwich. Now.


I bring comfort in other ways, making sandwiches isn't one of them..unless he's sick or something or I'm just in a generous mood

But boys are icky anywayz


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 27, 2010)

Move bitch, get out the way...


----------



## Melo (May 27, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You're right. Men provide stability and safety while a woman brings comfort.
> 
> 
> Sandwich. Now.



Men also provide penis.


----------



## Willow (May 27, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Men also provide penis.


Penises are overrated


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Penises are overrated


 >=O


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I do, sometimes.



Only him?!

You guys are sick.


----------



## Aleu (May 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nope.



Do you have a stash of male/male porn? :3


----------



## CannonFodder (May 27, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Do you have a stash of male/male porn? :3


Nope.


----------



## Willow (May 27, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> >=O


Whaaat?


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 27, 2010)

Penis makes the world go round.


----------



## Aleu (May 27, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nope.



aw =[


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 27, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Penis makes the world go round.


 Plus they're delicious good enough... *shrugs*


----------



## Willow (May 27, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Plus they're delicious good enough... *shrugs*


...doesn't look so tasty


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...doesn't look so tasty


Neither does chocolate, but it is.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...doesn't look so tasty


 It really isn't... but if it'll keep the boyfriend happy... :|


----------



## Aleu (May 27, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Neither does chocolate, but it is.



depends


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Neither does chocolate, but it is.


Yea, but chocolate is candy


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 28, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> It really isn't... but if it'll keep the boyfriend happy... :|



Ouch.


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea, but chocolate is candy


And it's brown and lumpy.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Ouch.


 Whaaaat? Why is that ouch? Cock is subpar...


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> And it's brown and lumpy.


Hershey's is pretty flat and square, it just has little segments and stuff :3
So are Crunch bars and only the bottom is lumpy 

>///<


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Hershey's is pretty flat and square, it just has little segments and stuff :3
> So are Crunch bars and only the bottom is lumpy
> 
> >///<


They still look like shit.
Meanwhile, dick looks like a little soldier popsicle.


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> They still look like shit.
> Meanwhile, dick looks like a little soldier popsicle.


But they taste better than dick probably does .///.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 28, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Whaaaat? Why is that ouch? Cock is subpar...



It's ouch because you don't actually like it, but feel you have to please someone else.

Maybe you'll get used to it. :3


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But they taste better than dick probably does .///.


Depends on your liking of taste.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> It's ouch because you don't actually like it, but feel you have to please someone else.
> 
> Maybe you'll get used to it. :3


I am used to it... I'm just not crazy about it...


...and I don't have to, I'd want to...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 28, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I am used to it... I'm just not crazy about it...



Are we talking about cum, or cock itself?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Are we talking about cum, or cock itself?


 I dunno, I just woke up... ^^


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Depends on your liking of taste.


..let's just not go there .///.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 28, 2010)

It must suck if you're a gay guy who doesn't like the taste of dick. (no pun intended)


----------



## Kanin (May 28, 2010)

Since when is a short reply or joke against the rules of this forum? Especially in this thread. I mean seriously.

Whatever, I don't know why this is bugging me so much.


----------



## Melo (May 28, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Since when is a short reply or joke against the rules of this forum? Especially in this thread. I mean seriously.
> 
> Whatever, I don't know why this is bugging me so much.



a smile is just a frown turned upside down


----------



## Kanin (May 28, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> a smile is just a frown turned upside down


 
Umm, ok then.

So everyone's talking (or at least was) about the taste of cock? No surprise there.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 28, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Umm, ok then.
> 
> So everyone's talking (or at least was) about the taste of cock? No surprise there.



Yep. How do you like it?


----------



## Melo (May 28, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Umm, ok then.
> 
> So everyone's talking (or at least was) about the taste of cock? No surprise there.



The only not surprising part was Fuzzy leading the conversation.


----------



## Kanin (May 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Yep. How do you like it?


 
I can't really say, not that I would say.


----------



## Melo (May 28, 2010)

So I recently tried something a friend suggest for my chest cold: hot, hard lemonade.

Mikes Lemonade on the stove until just before a boil; add a little bit of honey and fresh lemon juice.

Hot, carbonated, sweet and slightly zingy: it's surprisingly good.


----------



## Kanin (May 28, 2010)

I've felt like shit all day. I'm going to be heading to bed soon, hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 28, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> So I recently tried something a friend suggest for my chest cold: hot, hard lemonade.
> 
> Mikes Lemonade on the stove until just before a boil; add a little bit of honey and fresh lemon juice.
> 
> Hot, carbonated, sweet and slightly zingy: it's surprisingly good.



Taren got us Mike's Hard. It's good.


----------



## Plantar (May 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Taren got us Mike's Hard. It's good.


AREN'T YOU UNDERAGE!?

Reporting to the po-po.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 28, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> AREN'T YOU UNDERAGE!?
> 
> Reporting to the po-po.


 Naw he's 21... I'm underage, arrest me... WAIT DON'T!!!


----------



## Ames (May 28, 2010)

Anybody else here a UC gundam fan? :V



































I'm guessing not.

*sulks in corner*


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 28, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> AREN'T YOU UNDERAGE!?
> 
> Reporting to the po-po.



lol

How old did you think I was?


----------



## Plantar (May 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> lol
> 
> How old did you think I was?


Less than 21. :J


----------



## Icky (May 28, 2010)

Hey guys. This robot unicorn game is still fun.


----------



## Ames (May 28, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hey guys. This robot unicorn game is still fun.



Get

the

fuck

out.


----------



## Icky (May 28, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Get
> 
> the
> 
> ...



Have you played it recently?

It's still cool.


----------



## gdzeek (May 28, 2010)

I guess JamesB doesnt want his dreams to come true.

I like Gundams but I'm not much of a serious model builder


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 28, 2010)

Did I miss a party or something?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 28, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Anybody else here a UC gundam fan? :V
> 
> I'm guessing not.
> 
> *sulks in corner*


 
I liked G gundam

Lol I trolls u


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 28, 2010)

I don't care much for Gundam. Sure, giant robots are cool, but never really got into the series.


----------



## Plantar (May 28, 2010)

I didn't get into anything except Gundam Seed, and that got crazy as hell...

Loved Megas XLR though.


----------



## Zseliq (May 28, 2010)

You boys and your robots.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 28, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> I didn't get into anything except Gundam Seed, and that got crazy as hell...
> 
> Loved Megas XLR though.


XLR was funny.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 28, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> You boys and your robots.


 
Is that a problem?


----------



## LizardKing (May 28, 2010)

I have whiskey.


----------



## Aden (May 28, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I have whiskey.



I've had whiskey every day of this vacation
my family is awesome

\My post number is a year
\\in which the Black Plague was happening


----------



## Pliio8 (May 28, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I have whiskey.



Who needs whiskey?

I prefer to take vodka up the eye.


----------



## Zseliq (May 28, 2010)

Werecatdawn said:


> Is that a problem?


Why would it be a problem?


----------



## Solas (May 28, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Anybody else here a UC gundam fan? :V
> 
> I'm guessing not.
> 
> *sulks in corner*



Never got into UC.  Tried with Zeta, but got stuck in Wing and Seed, even though Seed was just a cop out of Zeta.  Oh well, no one watches the classics anymore.


----------



## LizardKing (May 28, 2010)

Aden said:


> I've had whiskey every day of this vacation
> my family is awesome



Technically I have as well, but it's only today I'm actually drinking it


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

School's out now, which means 2 1/2 months of nothing probably, and one week in Florida


----------



## Luca (May 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> School's out now, which means 2 1/2 months of nothing probably, and one week in Florida



That sounds boring. Don't you ever do anything?


----------



## LizardKing (May 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> School's out now



Great

More newfags


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

Luca said:


> That sounds boring. Don't you ever do anything?


I wish, I have band practice a few weeks in and band camp in August, but as far as actually hanging out with friends on weekdays and such, probably not



LizardKing said:


> Great
> 
> More newfags


..yea sure


----------



## Alstor (May 28, 2010)

Did I die in this thread? I fell asleep before I could figure that out.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 28, 2010)

I can't believe it, I found a sport I like, and oddly enough its cricket.


----------



## Luca (May 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I wish, I have band practice a few weeks in and band camp in August, but as far as actually hanging out with friends on weekdays and such, probably not



I don't want to sound mean but you should really get out more.


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

Luca said:


> I don't mean to be man you should really get out more.


That's not being mean though, it's true


----------



## Luca (May 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That's not being mean though, it's true



And this advice is coming from a gamer and a frequent internet user.


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

Luca said:


> And this advice is coming from a gamer and a frequent internet user.


I always get invited to go over to friend's houses, but my mom doesn't usually let me

And there aren't many places for us to really hang out anymore


----------



## Luca (May 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I always get invited to go over to friend's houses, but my mom doesn't usually let me
> 
> And there aren't many places for us to really hang out anymore



She doesn't let you? If it doesn't bother you can I ask how old you are?


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

Luca said:


> She doesn't let you? If it doesn't bother you can I ask how old you are?


15, 16 in November


----------



## Luca (May 28, 2010)

Wow. Just a year younger than me. Sorry but your way to old for that kind of restriction. I would tell my mother off for telling me I cant see friends often.


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

Luca said:


> Wow. Just a year younger than me. Sorry but your way to old for that kind of restriction. I would tell my mother off for telling me I cant see friends often.


It's because she's so afraid that everyone's racist or that everyone's dad is a pedo, those were two reasons


----------



## Solas (May 28, 2010)

I didn't have that kind of freedom until I was 17.  Sucks to not be able to hang out with friends.


----------



## Solas (May 28, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> I can't believe it, I found a sport I like, and oddly enough its cricket.



I found a sport I liked recently.  Gaelic football.  It rocks out loud, and in an Irish accent.


----------



## Luca (May 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's because she's so afraid that everyone's racist or that everyone's dad is a pedo, those were two reasons



She's has overprotection issues. Sorry for ya. I would hate that.


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

Luca said:


> She's has overprotection issues. Sorry for ya. I would hate that.


It's ok, I guess I'm used to it right about now


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 28, 2010)

WillowWulf 210 Grand Salamander 176 CannonFodder 90 Milo 62 Icarus615 54


Wow. Willow, you're a time waster!


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

HAXX said:


> WillowWulf 210 Grand Salamander 176 CannonFodder 90 Milo 62 Icarus615 54
> 
> 
> Wow. Willow, you're a time waster!


As if I didn't know that already


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> As if I didn't know that already



I just felt the need to shove it in your face.


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I just felt the need to shove it in your face.


Ok?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 28, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I just felt the need to shove it in your face.


Without reading what you were quoting, I took this line the wrong way completely.


----------



## Jashwa (May 28, 2010)

It is 8:30 pm and I have not eaten yet today.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 28, 2010)

HAXX said:


> WillowWulf 210 Grand Salamander 176 CannonFodder 90 Milo 62 Icarus615 54
> 
> 
> Wow. Willow, you're a time waster!



Anything for 2nd?


----------



## LizardKing (May 28, 2010)

man this whisyke i spertty good


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 28, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> man this whisyke i spertty good



Well, then drink that whiskey!


----------



## LizardKing (May 28, 2010)

i can probably get asway with drunkposting in this thaead

i mean it's noit like theres a tpic or anthing, right?


----------



## Kanin (May 28, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> i can probably get asway with drunkposting in this thaead
> 
> i mean it's noit like theres a tpic or anthing, right?



I just an infraction for making jokes on this thread, so don't be so sure.


----------



## LizardKing (May 28, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> I just an infraction for making jokes on this thread, so don't be so sure.



but this ia timewasting thread

and i'm wasdting yime

i don't get it =\


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

I've been wasting time since I got out of school today, cuz that's all I do


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 28, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> I just an infraction for making jokes on this thread, so don't be so sure.



Yeah, drunk posters are bad. So, what did everyone have for dinner? I had buffalo wings. Spicy!!!


----------



## LizardKing (May 28, 2010)

give me 20 minutes ad i bet i can find 5 people whose spelling and grammar is worse even whne they're sober

and do they get inferactions? 

no

i mean i'm not _that_ drunk, i'mm still mostly making sens ei think

i was going to say this was getting off topic but there isn't a topic to get off... no wait that doesn't sound right

i mean can this thread actulaly be off topic?


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

I really need to find something else to do, I don't think this is that healthy


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 28, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> give me 20 minutes ad i bet i can find 5 people whose spelling and grammar is worse even whne they're sober
> 
> and do they get inferactions?
> 
> ...



Yes, everything you know while drunk is a lie. GET SOBER NOW!!!


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

Is it weird that I'm very apathetic right now?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Is it weird that I'm very apathetic right now?



Perhaps, mon amie. It's a happy occasion, why so upset? Wasting away in this cell of the asylum is fun!


----------



## Machine (May 28, 2010)

HEY, WHAT'S UP, MY HOMIES?


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 28, 2010)

Forums are quiet tonight, I have a feeling something is gonna go down so Im just gonna bug out and check in tomorrow. Au Voir.


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> i can probably get asway with drunkposting in this thaead
> 
> i mean it's noit like theres a tpic or anthing, right?


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Kanin (May 28, 2010)

Why is LizardKing banned?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 28, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Why is LizardKing banned?



Crazy things happen when you drink too much whiskey...


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> Why is LizardKing banned?


Guess.



Jashwa said:


> It is 8:30 pm and I have not eaten yet today.


You've eaten by now though, right?


----------



## Jashwa (May 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You've eaten by now though, right?


Yeah, I ate not too long after that.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Guess.
> 
> You've eaten by now though, right?



Lizard be bad boy...


----------



## Nylak (May 28, 2010)

He'll be back tomorrow.  Hopefully less inebriated.


----------



## Jashwa (May 28, 2010)

Nylak said:


> He'll be back tomorrow.  Hopefully not less inebriated.


Fix'd


----------



## Luca (May 28, 2010)

My ears actually hurt from having my ear buds in for so long. I have an unhealthy addiction to music somedays.


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Perhaps, mon amie. It's a happy occasion, why so upset? Wasting away in this cell of the asylum is fun!


No that's not what I'm talking about. I feel like I should be like "Yay, school's out. Time to party." and shit like that, but I'm not feeling it


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 28, 2010)

Luca said:


> My ears actually hurt from having my ear buds in for so long. I have an unhealthy addiction to music somedays.



So Milo and I are the ClosetBusters, Milo's life was messed up, Lizard's drunk, Willow's bored. What has the world come to!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 28, 2010)

Who wants White Russians?


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Who wants White Russians?


I'm underage


----------



## Luca (May 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm underage



So am I but that doesn't stop me from drinking a little alcohol from time to time.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 28, 2010)

I just found some Goldschlager cinnamon schnapps in the cupboard. I'm going for it!


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

Luca said:


> So am I but that doesn't stop me from drinking a little alcohol from time to time.


Had a few sips of different kinds of alcohol, it all tastes like shit

I think the only thing I came close to liking was the margarita, but that's still pretty iffy


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Had a few sips of different kinds of alcohol, it all tastes like shit
> 
> I think the only thing I came close to liking was the margarita, but that's still pretty iffy


 The stuff I just found is really good. The taste of cinnamon goes very well with the burn of alcohol!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Had a few sips of different kinds of alcohol, it all tastes like shit
> 
> I think the only thing I came close to liking was the margarita, but that's still pretty iffy



It is an acquired taste. Just like coffee.


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

HAXX said:


> It is an acquired taste. Just like coffee.


Well then, I must not have it


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 28, 2010)

HAXX said:


> It is an acquired taste. Just like coffee.


 My coffee is hazardous to most forms of terrestrial life.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 28, 2010)

HAXX said:


> It is an acquired taste. Just like coffee.



Taren started me off with Mike's Hard Lemonade and Smirnoff Ice. :3


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> My coffee is hazardous to most forms of terrestrial life.


But I like coffee


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Well then, I must not have it



It develops over time. Hinting the word, acquired.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Taren started me off with Mike's Hard  Lemonade and Smirnoff Ice. :3



...Taren gave you your first taste of alcohol??


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 28, 2010)

HAXX said:


> It is an acquired taste. Just like coffee.


I loved coffee, straight off the bat. But maybe it's because I didn't have any when younger, when I would have hated it. Alcohol is awful, but yes probably an acquired taste.

I don't want to acquire a taste for alcohol, for fear of what I might be like drunk.


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

HAXX said:


> It develops over time. Hinting the word, acquired.


I honestly don't plan on drinking, or drinking much


----------



## Browder (May 28, 2010)

I'm not sure what any of you are talking about. Coffee and wine are just as delicious as they were the first time I tried them. Acquired my ass.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 28, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...Taren gave you your first taste of alcohol??



Nah, I've had white wine before.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Nah, I've had white wine before.


Wine is pretty gross, makes me gag.


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

Teto said:


> Wine is pretty gross, makes me gag.


Rum was the worst

And my mom tricked me New Year's Eve and mixed Pepsi with it, then made me drink it 
That was nasty


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Rum was the worst



I just had two glasses of mudslide (rum + chocolate liqueur) over a scoop of vanilla ice cream. :3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Rum was the worst
> 
> And my mom tricked me New Year's Eve and mixed Pepsi with it, then made me drink it
> That was nasty


As long as the alcohol is totally drowned in something like coca cola or something, it's okay. I tried vodka with coca cola and it was fine. Probably because there was basically no vodka at all. I tried whiskey and my tongue burned.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 28, 2010)

I can honestly say that I've never ingested one bit of alcohol, nor have I ever wanted to. But dammit, ya all is making want to reconsider. D=


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I can honestly say that I've never ingested one bit of alcohol, nor have I ever wanted to. But dammit, ya all is making want to reconsider. D=


Alcohol's bad though


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Alcohol's bad though



I dunno, I'm kinda dizzy right now and I feel extra cuddly.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I dunno, I'm kinda dizzy right now and I feel extra cuddly.



Oh my... <3


----------



## Willow (May 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I dunno, I'm kinda dizzy right now and I feel extra cuddly.


errrr 

I always want to cuddle up with someone


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I dunno, I'm kinda dizzy right now and I feel extra cuddly.


  I know that feeling >.>


----------



## Jashwa (May 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Taren started me off with Mike's Hard Lemonade and Smirnoff Ice. :3


I always thought you were the one the liquored him up and convinced him to do stuff, but I was wrong. I'm sorry I judged you this whole time.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I always thought you were the one the liquored him up and convinced him to do stuff, but I was wrong. I'm sorry I judged you this whole time.


So are Fuzzy and Taren sharing bunks or what.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> So are Fuzzy and Taren sharing bunks or what.


I don't think they are.
I know I would. :3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 29, 2010)

Yes, he's staying at my place for a while. :3 He's just seeing if it's a good fit for him (and I).


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 29, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Yes, he's staying at my place for a while. :3 He's just seeing if it's a good fit for him (and I).



yiffyiff......


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

HAXX said:


> yiffyiff......


we'll have none of that here


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> He's just seeing if it's a good fit for him (and I).


What is "it"? :3c


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> What is "it"? :3c



omurr

His dick, obviously.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 29, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> omurr
> 
> His dick, obviously.



Oh murr...


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

The thread's getting murry again 

I might as well go hide


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

Pliio is the straightest individual I have ever seen.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> Pliio is the straightest individual I have ever seen.



No, I'm the straightest individual on this forum.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> Pliio is the straightest individual I have ever seen.



What makes you say that? :3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> What makes you say that? :3


Your avatar, clearly.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> Your avatar, clearly.



Then I believe that you do not know me one bit. :3

My sexual escapades nearly got me beat to death in an RP, so...

Fighting... murr


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Then I believe that you do not know me one bit. :3
> 
> My sexual escapades nearly got me beat to death in an RP, so...
> 
> Fighting... murr


No really, I mean everything you post radiates heterosexuality. It's uncanny, really.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> No really, I mean everything you post radiates heterosexuality. It's uncanny, really.



All he needs is a rainbow flag in his signature.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> No really, I mean everything you post radiates heterosexuality. It's uncanny, really.



Ok, excuse me.

Two guys fighting, in their boxer briefs only.

Oh murr...


----------



## Browder (May 29, 2010)

This thread is too the horny stage already? The night's still young...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> This thread is too the horny stage already? The night's still young...


The more I talk about heterosexuality, they gayer everybody else gets.

Interesting.


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> This thread is too the horny stage already? The night's still young...


It's almost 30 minutes to midnight here

and it's just them, I'm not feeling _that_ horny tonight :|


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's almost 30 minutes to midnight here
> 
> and it's just them, I'm not feeling _that_ horny tonight :|


I should be hornier. It's 30 minutes to 6am, here and I'm still apathetic.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 29, 2010)

Hehe... horny.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> The more I talk about heterosexuality, they gayer everybody else gets.
> 
> Interesting.



Theres actually a hypothetical law to describe it, but I can't find it inside me atm.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 29, 2010)

I'm horny. Someone get over here and be top for me.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Theres actually a hypothetical law to describe it, but I can't find it inside me atm.


Hypothetical laws come from WITHIN.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'm horny. Someone get over here and be top  for me.


Call Taren.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 29, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'm horny. Someone get over here and be top for me.



Kay! Just wait a few minutes longer!


----------



## Pliio8 (May 29, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'm horny. Someone get over here and be top for me.



If only you weren't so far away and you wanted a bottom. =Y


----------



## Browder (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> The more I talk about heterosexuality, they gayer everybody else gets.
> 
> Interesting.


We had this conversation before. You have a gift. With great power comes great responsibility.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'm horny. Someone get over here and be top for me.


You're not my type.



Pliio8 said:


> If only you weren't so far away and you wanted a bottom. =Y


Ah, I love this fandom. So many bottoms.

...Holy fuck, why am I joining in?


----------



## Jashwa (May 29, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'm horny. Someone get over here and be top for me.


Taren is already there, isn't he?


----------



## Pliio8 (May 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> We had this conversation before. You have a gift. With great power comes great responsibility.
> 
> 
> You're not my type.
> ...



The interest of the conversation compels you.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

Browder said:


> We had this conversation before. You have a gift. With great power comes great responsibility.


I want to watch Spiderman so much.

Listening to Queen, and my dad just got up. I convinced him that I just didn't sleep well because I got up so late, yesterday (6pm).


----------



## Taralack (May 29, 2010)

I'm supposed to be drawing. Damn you FAF.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 29, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> If only you weren't so far away and you wanted a bottom. =Y



Hey that's fine too.


----------



## Browder (May 29, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> The interest of the conversation compels you.


No, it's Teto soaking up all the straight in the vicinity. Nice try.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 29, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Hey that's fine too.



murr X3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 29, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Hey that's fine too.



You drank Mike's Hard something????

I made myself a Tequila Sunrise!!! They were great! X3

You should try it! It is reaaally fruity!


----------



## Jashwa (May 29, 2010)

Teto can soak up all of my straight in the vicinity.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 29, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> murr X3


 Good thing it's just myself and the dogs down here for the next couple of days. They don't care I have a hard-on now X3. Thanks a lot...


----------



## Pliio8 (May 29, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Good thing it's just myself and the dogs down here for the next couple of days. They don't care I have a hard-on now X3. Thanks a lot...



Pardon, but how did a murr set you off?

Normally it takes something even slightly sexual for me, like muscles or the perfect shoulders or... murr...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 29, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Pardon, but how did a murr set you off?
> 
> Normally it takes something even slightly sexual for me, like muscles or the perfect shoulders or... murr...


No, it was the post that "That's fine too" was a reply to.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 29, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> No, it was the post that "That's fine too" was a reply to.



Ah, ok. Now it makes sense.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 29, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Ah, ok. Now it makes sense.



He was thinking about your ass.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> "That's fine too"


----------



## Browder (May 29, 2010)

This thread is now about my personal problems.

There's this guy who has a girlfriend who I think is flirting with me. I don't want to start something with him but he's a good friend and I don't want to call him out on it. What do I do?

Also a friend is in love with a girl who's in love with me. What do I do?


----------



## Pliio8 (May 29, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> He was thinking about your ass.



Well, I don't have a nice ass, so he has no reason to think. =V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 29, 2010)

Wow! It is murry in here!!

>///<


----------



## Pliio8 (May 29, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Wow! It is murry in here!!
> 
> >///<



My mind is still stuck on two guys fighting each other in boxer briefs only.

So yes, very much so.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 29, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Well, I don't have a nice ass, so he has no reason to think. =V


 Actually, if you MUST know, it made me think of someone who left for NY a year ago who I haven't seen since.


----------



## Browder (May 29, 2010)

Dammit guys! Personal problems! What's the point of the thread if I can't commandeer it and act selfish?:V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 29, 2010)

I have a really nice ass.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 29, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Actually, if you MUST know, it made me think of someone who left for NY a year ago who I haven't seen since.



Awwwww =(

Now I'm sad.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> I have a really nice ass.



Do you now? I can sig?


----------



## Icky (May 29, 2010)

Man

I was already to yell at some people for getting off-topic.

Then I saw what the topic was. Or rather, what the lack of a topic was.

Dammit.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 29, 2010)

I like to think I'm pretty attractive.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 29, 2010)

Screw it, I'm sigin' Fuzzy's quote and hitting the hay.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 29, 2010)

I am honoured.


----------



## Icky (May 29, 2010)

Would you two just typefuck already and get it over with?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 29, 2010)

BAWW my..."buddy"...just signed off msn!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

I have 15 days, 20 hours, 37 minutes and 9 seconds' worth of music.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 29, 2010)

I have resolved to pull an all-nighter. I'm going to take a shower and change into daytime clothes!


----------



## Taralack (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


>



The play button kinda ruins it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> The play button kinda ruins it.


Yeah. I'll take my own screencap sometime.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 29, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I have resolved to pull an all-nighter. I'm going to take a shower and change into daytime clothes!


 ...or not *yawn*


----------



## gdzeek (May 29, 2010)

yesterday was freakin cool, hiking under a full moon is incredible since one doesnt need a flashlight since you can see so well.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 29, 2010)

I had champagne and cabernet water ice with coffee... Everyone said that I was acting VERY weird that night.


----------



## Convel (May 29, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> ...what if we could fly...
> 
> ...think about it


 

i do think about it....

all the time....

i wouldnt need a drivers licence then now would i!!.....

but maybe a flying permit?


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 29, 2010)

Guys, let me just remind you people again:
The "General Time-Wasting Thread" is not a "Shitpost all you want" thread!
Forum rules DO apply, and I plan to be strict about it, in here.


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

For the record, one post of nothing is not Successive Spam/Thread Derailment. You need at least two posts in a row to be successive.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Guys, let me just remind you people again:
> The "General Time-Wasting Thread" is not a "Shitpost all you want" thread!
> Forum rules DO apply, and I plan to be strict about it, in here.


kay


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> For the record, one post of nothing is not Successive Spam/Thread Derailment. You need at least two posts in a row to be successive.


Does it really count as spam/derailment if it's the first post?

And plus, this is the banter thread

just sayin'


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Does it really count as spam/derailment if it's the first post?
> 
> And plus, this is the banter thread
> 
> just sayin'


Yeah, but it's not really banter if it's just "I have a nice ass" or "yiffyiffyiff". If there was a worthwhile discussion, it'd be fine.


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> Yeah, but it's not really banter if it's just "I have a nice ass" or "yiffyiffyiff". If there was a worthwhile discussion, it'd be fine.


Ah well then, I guess that makes more sense


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> Yeah, but it's not really banter if it's just "I have a nice ass" or "yiffyiffyiff". If there was a worthwhile discussion, it'd be fine.


It was me laughing for Lizardking getting banned.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1888962#post1888962


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

Just got an infraction for posting "kay".

Cerbrus for best mod, 2010.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 29, 2010)

Message to User:





> Ask and thou shall receive...


Need I say more?


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> Just got an infraction for posting "kay".
> 
> Cerbrus for best mod, 2010.


LOLOLOLOLO- Waaaaiiiiiiiit.

I'm not against you Cerbrus, I just want to defend my posts.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Message to User:
> Need I say more?


I was just acknowledging your rules, in a lazy manner. If I'd posted "Okay, thank you", all formal like, you wouldn't have been so offended by my reply.

Also, here's hoping you've infracted pretty much everybody for the last few pages. Quit using me as an example of how seriously you're taking this, by infracting me over what honestly isn't 'nothing' but it's less than what people get off scott free for.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 29, 2010)

You can't see what users have gotten an infraction in here, so case closed.


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

I don't think you really understand what thread derailment is, because Teto's post was defintely not thread derailment.

Also it doesn't go against the rules listed in the first post.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> You can't see what users have gotten an infraction in here, so case closed.


Not really case closed, no. You wouldn't allow someone to end an argument with "God did it", so why end this with just as hollow an argument?


----------



## LizardKing (May 29, 2010)

Don't worry Nylak, I'm sober now.

I could always _pretend_ I'm drunk though. Hmm.

Also it's rather cold again, despite the previous hot weather.


----------



## Thatch (May 29, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Guys, let me just remind you people again:
> The "General Time-Wasting Thread" is not a "Shitpost all you want" thread!
> Forum rules DO apply, and I plan to be strict about it, in here.



This is makes the thread even more pointless then the title suggests, then.

I mean, a thread for idle chat that doesn't allow shitposting? Seriously?


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> This is makes the thread even more pointless then the title suggests, then.


Just curious, but did you think the rules didn't apply here, then?


----------



## Thatch (May 29, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Just curious, but did you think the rules didn't apply here, then?



The rules presented in the OP are logical. But there's no word about shitposting there.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Just curious, but did you think the rules didn't apply here, then?


I agree with what you said, there. I was agreeing when I said "kay". My "kay" was acknowledgment of the fact there is no shitposting allowed in the thread. It wasn't shitposting at all. 

I'm not going to stop arguing with you until you give me a valid reason for the infraction. When you give me a fully justified, agreeable reason for my infraction, I'll stop being so pissy.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> The rules presented in the OP are logical. But there's no word about shitposting there.


There's word about shitposting in the official rules, though, right? The official rules apply everywhere.

Or am I misunderstanding your point.


----------



## Thatch (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> There's word about shitposting in the official rules, though, right? The official rules apply everywhere.
> 
> Or am I misunderstanding your point.





Ben said:


> this is the official thread for banter and socializing, in order to prevent it from spilling into other topics.



So yeah, I'm pretty sure the shitposting rule is abolished here. It's the very point of the thread. The thread might as well just have a link to the forums IRC chat.

But as I said, I understand the harrasement/illegal actions condemning.


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

'Shitposting' is a very generic word and can be interpreted in many ways anyway. If you're going to enforce this rule then you should make it more specific.


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Just curious, but did you think the rules didn't apply here, then?


I went back and reread the first post, I already knew the rules applied here

and it says nothing about shitposting not being allowed

It only restricts RP, trolling/harassment, and advertising basically


----------



## SnowFox (May 29, 2010)

How about we turn this thread into a discussion about how CerbrusNL is a terrible mod and nobody likes him :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> So yeah, I'm pretty sure the shitposting rule is abolished here. It's the very point of the thread.


I don't personally feel like "I have a nice ass" and "yiffyiffyiff" is banter or socialising. Socialising maybe, but it's not something the majority want to see, and it's just rubbish you have to wade through when looking back through the thread. I don't like it. But that;s my personal opinion, so I'm pretty biased by that into thinking you're wrong.

But I'm not going to have an opinion on whether shitposting is allowed or not, because I'm too tired to think it out. I'm just going to focus on my own butthurt problems.


----------



## LizardKing (May 29, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> How about we turn this thread into a discussion about how CerbrusNL is a terrible mod and nobody likes him :V



Well that's calling someone out so we'd probably get infracted for that

Let's discuss kittens instead

They're so cute!

No wait, fuck kittens (NOT LITERALLY). Gators are better.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 29, 2010)

The post you got infracted for, had 1 word in it: "Kay". Nothing else. Put some thought into your posts, for heaven's sake.
1-word-posts are warned / infracted for anywhere on this forum, same for this thread.
Also, szopaw:
No, that line of text does not abolish anything, It basically says there is no topic to this thread, So there basically can't be any off-topic posts. Posts without any contents, however, aren't allowed in here.


----------



## SnowFox (May 29, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Well that's calling someone out so we'd probably get infracted for that
> 
> Let's discuss kittens instead
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, I forgot about that. How about we turn this into a friendly suggestion thread about how to be a good mod and make friends.

Also, kittens are very cute. Even when they're trying to kill you.


----------



## Arc (May 29, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> The post you got infracted for, had 1 word in it: "Kay". Nothing else. Put some thought into your posts, for heaven's sake.
> 1-word-posts are warned / infracted for anywhere on this forum, same for this thread.
> Also, szopaw:
> No, that line of text does not abolish anything, It basically says there is no topic to this thread, So there basically can't be any off-topic posts. Posts without any contents, however, aren't allowed in here.



'kay.


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> The post you got infracted for, had 1 word in it: "Kay". Nothing else. Put some thought into your posts, for heaven's sake.
> 1-word-posts are warned / infracted for anywhere on this forum, same for this thread.
> Also, szopaw:
> No, that line of text does not abolish anything, It basically says there is no topic to this thread, So there basically can't be any off-topic posts. Posts without any contents, however, aren't allowed in here.


But that post was in response to another post, and thus it was relevant. It had meaning.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 29, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Well that's calling someone out so we'd probably get infracted for that
> 
> Let's discuss kittens instead
> 
> ...



But Gators will tear your heart out and eat your flesh. Kittens won't.


----------



## Lobar (May 29, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> You can't see what users have gotten an infraction in here, so case closed.



A good case for it being a matter of public record.


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Also, szopaw:
> No, that line of text does not abolish anything, It basically says there is no topic to this thread, So there basically can't be any off-topic posts. Posts without any contents, however, aren't allowed in here.


So pretty much 90% of this thread?


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 29, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> But Gators will tear your heart out and eat your flesh. Kittens won't.



I don't know about that, have you seen 8-Bit's avatar?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> The post you got infracted for, had 1 word in it: "Kay". Nothing else. Put some thought into your posts, for heaven's sake.
> 1-word-posts are warned / infracted for anywhere on this forum, same for this thread.


So if I watered it down, everything would be okay? I get what you're meaning though. I'm feeling like the infraction was justified well enough, I guess. I could have been saying "kay" for anything. "kay now shut up" "kay I get it". Whatever I'm content enough with why I got it. 

I just wish I'd known of such a specific and easily forgotten rule before getting infracted. Immediate infraction wouldn't be my moderation style. A nudge in the right direction, and if they continue, then I'd infract.

But that's just your style I guess.
Have fun getting a shitstorm with every infraction you hand out.
Your methods are going to get you a lot of hate.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 29, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> I don't know about that, have you seen 8-Bit's avatar?



Do I want to see it? Will it horrify me?


----------



## LizardKing (May 29, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> 1-word-posts are warned / infracted for anywhere on this forum, same for this thread



Oh okay.


----------



## Thatch (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> But I'm not going to have an opinion on whether shitposting is allowed or not, because I'm too tired to think it out. I'm just going to focus on my own butthurt problems.



I don't really care for it much, but it strikes me as ridiculous.



CerbrusNL said:


> Also, szopaw:
> No, that line of text does not abolish anything, It basically says there is no topic to this thread, So there basically can't be any off-topic posts. Posts without any contents, however, aren't allowed in here.



All I can add is that I agree with this:



SirRob said:


> 'Shitposting' is a very generic word and can be interpreted in many ways anyway. If you're going to enforce this rule then you should make it more specific.



I can as well interpret that sentence as I did, and it's not against any rules, because that's random banter and socialising imo. There's nothing in it that specifies otherwise, and the reservations you present are just YOUR interpretation. So go ahead and change the OP to be perfectly clear, for all I care, if it's consistent with what other mods think.



LizardKing said:


> Oh okay.



Oh, if it would only be in this thread :V



Teto said:


> So if I watered it down, everything would be okay?



That seems to be his way of thinking. Hell, it happened. He deleted one of my posts, and I when said EXACTLY the same thing, just with more words, it was a-ok :V


----------



## Nocturne (May 29, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Oh okay.



Emoticons now count as words LK, gawd.

Oh, I meant:

Kay ^-^


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Oh okay.


I guess I could have put "oh" in front of my "kay" and everything would have been fine. A two letter word makes me a criminal. Brill.

Also ilu LizardKing.


----------



## Takun (May 29, 2010)

Hurr Durr  that's 2, deal w/ it


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

What an awful argument.


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Oh okay.


Hurray for hypocrisy (I feel like my avatar isn't expressing my emotion well enough)


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 29, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Do I want to see it? Will it horrify me?



Just go and look for it, its not terrible.


----------



## Nocturne (May 29, 2010)

Actually, if one word posts are infractable then one words posts are on topic for this thread.  It wastes the mods time V:


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Hurray for hypocrisy (I feel like my avatar isn't expressing my emotion well enough)


You can borrow my old one if you'd like. I plan on using this one for a while.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> (I feel like my avatar isn't expressing my emotion well enough)


Join the club.

If I had a happy avatar my "kay" would have gone fine.


----------



## Thatch (May 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Hurray for hypocrisy (I feel like my avatar isn't expressing my emotion well enough)



It expresses mine well enough :V


----------



## Aleu (May 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Hurray for hypocrisy (I feel like my avatar isn't expressing my emotion well enough)



I think it's fine.


----------



## Nocturne (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> Join the club.
> 
> If I had a happy avatar my "kay" would have gone fine.



You all need rainbow ocelot avatars.  This would make your life complete.  It also distracts the mods :3


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You can borrow my old one if you'd like. I plan on using this one for a while.


I can always root around and find more

Like..I should make my avatars more awkward or something


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

Nocturne said:


> You all need rainbow ocelot avatars.  This would make your life complete.  It also distracts the mods :3


This is what I get for changing from my catgirl avatar. Darn it.


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I can always root around and find more
> 
> Like..I should make my avatars more awkward or something


I think that's a great idea. 8)


Teto said:


> This is what I get for changing from my catgirl avatar. Darn it.


Yes. Change it to happy catboy please.


----------



## Nocturne (May 29, 2010)

Weshouldallgetthemostawkwardavatarspossible.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yes. Change it to happy catboy please.


I don't like catboys.

I could just use my tranny avatar Garoose made for me.


----------



## LizardKing (May 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> That seems to be his way of thinking. Hell, it happened. He deleted one of my posts, and I when said EXACTLY the same thing, just with more words, it was a-ok :V



I find myself to be in agreement with these words that you have posted in this thread on this day, my good friend. I hope that my agreement with you on this matter is found to be an acceptable textual transaction to the aforementioned authority figures. This sentence is just some filler to enhance the wordyness of this post, please disregard it and continue upon your way.


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> I don't like catboys.


Fine then, a dog boy.


----------



## Thatch (May 29, 2010)

Nocturne said:


> Weshouldallgetthemostawkwardavatarspossible.



Vaginas. It's pretty awkward for most people here :V



LizardKing said:


> I find myself to be in agreement with these words that you have posted in this thread on this day, my good friend. I hope that my agreement with you on this matter is found to be an acceptable textual transaction to the aforementioned authority figures. This sentence is just some filler to enhance the wordyness of this post, please disregard it and continue upon your way.



Lizard, my good man, I am exalted at the support you show for my opinion at this very moment. But if i may suggest, you shoudl begin to employ even more sophisticated vocabulary, which turn I'm absolutely convinced you are able to take. That way no one will be able to call you out on filling the space of your posts with otherwise ommitable pharses, as it will simply make them seem mentally inferior to you.


----------



## Nocturne (May 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Vaginas. It's pretty awkward for most people here :V



Slanty sad vaginas.  ({/Ã³/})


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

This is as awkward as I am willing to get.


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

Happy to say that I did not get the idea for the pic in my sig from this


----------



## Nocturne (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> This is as awkward as I am willing to get.



o _
  3
o


How awkward is it now?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

Not nearly awkward enough.


----------



## Nocturne (May 29, 2010)

O
                                 3~
0


One word.


----------



## Thatch (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> This is as awkward as I am willing to get.



This avatar pleases me greatly.


----------



## Aleu (May 29, 2010)

Willow OMG SOOOO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

I think this is pretty awkward.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> This avatar pleases me greatly.


Possible alternative


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

So everyone's posting boobs?



AleutheWolf said:


> Willow OMG SOOOO CUTE!!!!!


I knoooo :3


----------



## Thatch (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> Possible alternative



Damn, I'm torn now.

And I don't have any avatar with boobs.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Damn, I'm torn now.
> 
> And I don't have any avatar with boobs.


Could also use the full version of one of my previous avatars.


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> And I don't have any avatar with boobs.


You could be a picture of a cake shaped like boobs :/

On second thought, never mind


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You could be a picture of a cake shaped like boobs :/
> 
> On second thought, never mind


http://farm1.static.flickr.com/151/358739685_b80a18405c.jpg

She's the biggest skank with a cigarette for a candle.


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

I like how this topic went from infractions to boobs.


----------



## Thatch (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/151/358739685_b80a18405c.jpg
> 
> She's the biggest skank with a cigarette for a candle.



The happiest cake ever. But nah, too lame.



WillowWulf said:


> You could be a picture of a cake shaped like boobs :/
> 
> On second thought, never mind



I don't have one like that either.

But I would use it at this moment, if I had :V


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/151/358739685_b80a18405c.jpg
> 
> She's the biggest skank with a cigarette for a candle.


And she's also wearing a really obnoxious green spotted shirt thing


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

Is this awkward enough yet.

Considering changing "coat" in my user title to "clothes".

This seems too much.


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> Is this awkward enough yet.
> 
> Considering changing "coat" in my user title to "clothes".
> 
> This seems too much.


Boobs I think were more awkward

I'm too lazy to find anything more unsettling

(I need a picture of Willow like this :/ )


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Boobs I think were more awkward


I agree. And in better focus, too.


----------



## LizardKing (May 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Lizard, my good man, I am exalted at the support you show for my opinion at this very moment. But if i may suggest, you shoudl begin to employ even more sophisticated vocabulary, which turn I'm absolutely convinced you are able to take. That way no one will be able to call you out on filling the space of your posts with otherwise ommitable pharses, as it will simply make them seem mentally inferior to you.



What a splendid idea. A veritable cacophony of majestic verbosity shall perambulate metaphorically through this pathetic monstrosity. Feeling unbridled indignation over implicated accusations brings complicated demonstrations of vocabulary masturbation. My primary reaction to this pathetic infraction is mostly just inaction but I feel just a fraction of a compelling attraction to committing malefaction to obtain some satisfaction.

'kay?


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 29, 2010)

This is the most classy thread in all of FAF.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 29, 2010)

My dear, this thread has just hit a never before seen level of classiness within the furry fandom. Perhaps you should continue in this endeavor and make everyone seem a large part more intelligent and ego-born.


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> My dear, this thread has just hit a never before seen level of classiness within the furry fandom. Perhaps you should continue in this endeavor and make everyone seem a large part more intelligent and ego-born.


I'm the classiest :3


----------



## Riley (May 29, 2010)

Forsooth, this electronic conversation has indeed become a veritable haven of literacy and educated scholars, such as the many members of the userbase that have gifted this thread with their written voices in previous replies.  Perhaps this rather splendid anomaly shall continue to grace the forum with its presence in the continuing day.


----------



## Thatch (May 29, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> What a splendid idea. A veritable cacophony of majestic verbosity shall perambulate metaphorically through this pathetic monstrosity. Feeling unbridled indignation over implicated accusations brings complicated demonstrations of vocabulary masturbation. My primary reaction to this pathetic infraction is mostly just inaction but I feel just a fraction of a compelling attraction to committing malefaction to obtain some satisfaction.



Abolutely fabulous!



LizardKing said:


> 'kay?



Watch out, you might get a warning for this.


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Watch out, you might get a warning for this.


The higher power will surely swoop down and deliver swift justice


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

Classy folk herein dwell. Though I fear we few may not surpass the literary genius that is LizarKing's speech, that has sprung on us a feeling of most unnecessary importance that we must voice ourselves as appropriate.


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> Classy folk herein dwell. Though I fear we few may not surpass the literary genius that is LizarKing's speech, that has sprung on us a feeling of most unnecessary importance that we must voice ourselves as appropriate.


One who could surpass this elegance is truly divine


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> Classy folk herein dwell. Though I fear we few may not surpass the literary genius that is LizarKing's speech, that has sprung on us a feeling of most unnecessary importance that we must voice ourselves as appropriate.



I concur.


----------



## Thatch (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> Though I fear we few may not surpass the literary genius that is LizarKing's speech,



I weep at my inability to accomplish that, albeit the knowledge that individuals in the number of three at most could hope to surpass his linguistic prowess soothes my aching heart at least this little bit.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> One who could surpass this elegance is truly divine


We have yet to meet the one we seek, the one with such sheer brilliance as to conquer the King.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I weep at my inability to accomplish that, albeit  the knowledge that individuals in the number of three at most could hope  to surpass his linguistic prowess soothes my aching heart at least this  little bit.


The reason we have yet to find a fitting alternative for "surpass"  baffles me.


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

hurr hurr u gaiz n ur fancy words derp

is fastr 2 tipe liek dis dont u no?

inb4 banned for drunkposting


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> hurr hurr u gaiz n ur fancy words derp
> 
> is fastr 2 tipe liek dis dont u no?
> 
> inb4 banned for drunkposting


haha

(filler so I don't get banned for one-word posting)


----------



## Thatch (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> The reason we have yet to find a fitting alternative for "surpass"  baffles me.



What is it that you have in your mind just now? An alternative individual, or an alternative phrase?



SirRob said:


> hurr hurr u gaiz n ur fancy words derp
> 
> is fastr 2 tipe liek dis dont u no?
> 
> inb4 banned for drunkposting



Being intelectually challenedged hardly counts as drunkposting. It still ought to be a bannable offense.



Teto said:


> haha
> 
> (filler so I don't get banned for one-word posting)



Technically, you could have simply severed it into two separate "ha"s.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 29, 2010)

This thread seems to be quite lacking in the area of eye pieces which cover only a single eye and towering black head covers.


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Being intelectually challenedged hardly counts as drunkposting. It still ought to be a bannable offense.


bawwwwww :[

i cud be drunk u dnt no

Most stupid people get banned anyway for being too stupid to read the rules.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> What is it that you have in your mind just now? An alternative individual, or an alternative phrase?


Alternative phrase. I've still no luck in my recalling of an appropriate replacement for our existing phrase. Though even if I was to locate a suitable alternative, I believe it might fall into overuse, also. Let us never speak of the word again.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 29, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> This thread seems to be quite lacking in the area of eye pieces which cover only a single eye and towering black head covers.



This thread seems to be lacking a plethora of garments, the kinds of which may induce an arousal response, and others a more vulgar distaste. I concur that these are in fact, necessary.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> This thread seems to be lacking a plethora of garments, the kinds of which may induce an arousal response, and others a more vulgar distaste. I concur that these are in fact, necessary.


You clearly apply to this most outrageous of suggestions. You flaunt such trash in our faces and believe we should be inclined to do the same? For what purpose, may I ask, would such a thing have to serve to our countenance, here? You are of a poor breed, a clear lack of culture or manners. We here at dicksaffinity would never allow such a thing as you are suggesting!


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 29, 2010)

While this talk of finding one to advance past the speech skills of LizardKing is mildly entertaining, I feel I should move on past this myself with an associate. So I ask you Teto, will you join me abroad on the seven seas as a fellow privateer?


----------



## Pliio8 (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> You clearly apply to this most outrageous of suggestions. You flaunt such trash in our faces and believe we should be inclined to do the same? For what purpose, may I ask, would such a thing have to serve to our countenance, here? You are of a poor breed, a clear lack of culture or manners. We here at dicksaffinity would never allow such a thing as you are suggesting!



How dare you even imply that I was allowing this to move forward, I was only in agreement that we need more eyepatches, and stating that some may find this vulgar in the same manner as most words would set off an innate response of disgust and distaste. I shall now wait in limerence for your response so we may continue this debate on the sociology of a forum..


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> While this talk of finding one to advance past the speech skills of LizardKing is mildly entertaining, I feel I should move on past this myself with an associate. So I ask you Teto, will you join me abroad on the seven seas as a fellow privateer?


Fuck you loser.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> Fuck you loser.



Avast you son of a bitch.


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Avast you son of a bitch.


Darn it I lost my This button again...


----------



## Thatch (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> Alternative phrase. I've still no luck in my recalling of an appropriate replacement for our existing phrase. Though even if I was to locate a suitable alternative, I believe it might fall into overuse, also. Let us never speak of the word again.



beat, best, better, cap,  eclipse, exceed, excel, go  beyond,  go  one  better,  improve  upon,  outdistance,  outgo,  outmatch,  outpace,  outperform,  outrank,  outrival,  outrun,  outshine,  outstep,  outstrip,  outweigh,  override, overshadow, overstep,  pass, put  to  shame,  rank*, surmount, top, tower, tower  above,  transcend, trump*

It really helps a gread deal if you know the word "synonym"


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> How dare you even imply that I was allowing this  to move forward, I was only in agreement that we need more eyepatches,  and stating that some may find this vulgar in the same manner as most  words would set off an innate response of disgust and distaste. I shall  now wait in limerence for your response so we may continue this debate  on the sociology of a forum..


I seem to have misinterpreted your meaning, and for this I apologise. I  shame myself by jumping to these sinful conclusions. I have remained  awake for an ungodly number hours, and I've yet to find nourishment  among the scraps of meat I bear not sufficient skill to prepare for  myself. My mentality is in a horribly unhealthy state.



szopaw said:


> beat, best, better, cap,  eclipse, exceed, excel,  go  beyond,  go  one  better,  improve  upon,  outdistance,  outgo,   outmatch,  outpace,  outperform,  outrank,  outrival,  outrun,   outshine,  outstep,  outstrip,  outweigh,  override, overshadow,  overstep,  pass, put  to  shame,  rank*, surmount, top, tower, tower   above,  transcend, trump*


You surpass even my skills, sir. For this I bow to you as I have been bested.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> I seem to have misinterpreted your meaning, and for this I apologise. I  shame myself by jumping to these sinful conclusions. I have remained  awake for an ungodly number hours, and I've yet to find nourishment  among the scraps of meat I bear not sufficient skill to prepare for  myself. My mentality is in a horribly unhealthy state.



This is fine, but I dare say that you must find something to eat. I have tried, but I do believe I have just eradicated all the goodness from the only remaining taco in this house. Also, you should attempt to rest as your own fornication within sleepiness shall ruin god's gift of your mind.


----------



## Thatch (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> You surpass even my skills, sir. For this I bow to you as I have been bested.



I would appreciate the compliment, if the aforementioned skill wasn't the ability to inscribe "surpass synonym" in the Google search engine.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I would appreciate the compliment, if the aforementioned skill wasn't the ability to inscribe "surpass synonym" in the Google search engine.


Shush, you.

Now read and be happy at ease.


----------



## Riley (May 29, 2010)

That was truly a glorious story, filled with anger and woe.  I feel enlightened that such a lowly vessel as I have been gifted the opportunity to read such a masterpiece.


----------



## Thatch (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> Shush, you.
> 
> Now read and be happy at ease.



Dear god, it's so terrible. A real pearl. I love it.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> I would appreciate the compliment, if the aforementioned skill wasn't the ability to inscribe "surpass synonym" in the Google search engine.



You took the 1901th post from me, post ninja!


----------



## Riley (May 29, 2010)

Oh man, I just ran into Axe Cop Fire while playing City of Villains.  This is the coolest day.


----------



## Takun (May 29, 2010)

Fuck yeah I just won like 14 out of my last 15 matches online on Super Street Fighter IV.  :3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 29, 2010)

I had an Apricot Clif Bar. Terrible, absolutely terrible...


----------



## Luca (May 29, 2010)

Dear lord mimes are fucking creepy! I was walking home through the public park and there were a bunch of them just... silently doing things. I also have a phobia of clowns (Mimes are close enough to clowns) so when one of them started to approach me I seized up a little bit. What the hell were mimes doing in my town anyway?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 29, 2010)

Luca said:


> Dear lord mimes are fucking creepy! I was walking home through the public park and there were a bunch of them just... silently doing things. I also have a phobia of clowns (Mimes are close enough to clowns) so when one of them started to approach me I seized up a little bit. What the hell were mimes doing in my town anyway?


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIEOZCcaXzE&feature=related
You think those mimes are creepy? Prepare to shit bricks.


----------



## Ariosto (May 29, 2010)

Luca said:


> Dear lord mimes are fucking creepy! I was walking home through the public park and there were a bunch of them just... silently doing things. I also have a phobia of clowns (Mimes are close enough to clowns) so when one of them started to approach me I seized up a little bit. What the hell were mimes doing in my town anyway?


 
I remember the time a cousin of mine started mocking at a mime... by imitating him:lol:


----------



## Luca (May 29, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIEOZCcaXzE&feature=related
> You think those mimes are creepy? Prepare to shit bricks.



I like MGMT and some reason that video never bothered me before. Probably because it reminds me more of KISS's face paint.


----------



## Alstor (May 29, 2010)

Luca said:


> Dear lord mimes are fucking creepy! I was walking home through the public park and there were a bunch of them just... silently doing things. I also have a phobia of clowns (Mimes are close enough to clowns) so when one of them started to approach me I seized up a little bit. What the hell were mimes doing in my town anyway?


A mime plucked me out of a crowd in Disney World a couple years ago and he made me his assisstant. It was actually fun.

Also, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-agl0pOQfs


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 29, 2010)

Luca said:


> I like MGMT and some reason that video never bothered me before. Probably because it reminds me more of KISS's face paint.


 I love that video too, and It's one of my favorite songs. But I showed it to some of my friends and they were fucked afterwards.


----------



## LizardKing (May 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Abolutely fabulous!



It's really quite upsetting how some people are forgetting 
How to make a post enjoyable and not so damn deplorable
You just need imagination for a wonderful creation

And now all this heavy petting and my posts that they are vetting
To make this board more bearable and not so goddamn terrible
It's such useless moderation in this recent situation

But it's really not worth whining so instead you should be finding
Ways to make sure you are able to make your stay here quite stable
So you don't take a vacation after breaking regulation


----------



## Luca (May 29, 2010)

Alstor said:


> A mime plucked me out of a crowd in Disney World a couple years ago and he made me his assisstant. It was actually fun.
> 
> Also, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-agl0pOQfs



Now ICP is scary. But thats just because the music is awful.


----------



## Alstor (May 29, 2010)

I got my 1,000th post in The Blue Note. Ha ha ha.


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

I got my 3850th post here. :3c

I'm in between net-cat and Roose Hurro in posts.


----------



## Holsety (May 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I got my 3850th post here. :3c
> 
> I'm in between net-cat and Roose Hurro in posts.


Postwhore :V


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

You should reverse your avatar. That way it'll look like its my crotch.


----------



## Holsety (May 29, 2010)

I am way too lazy for that

But I did it anyway


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

Holsety said:


> I am way too lazy for that
> 
> But I did it anyway


DARN IT

We need to coordinate better.


----------



## Holsety (May 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> DARN IT
> 
> We need to coordinate better.


Maybe this person was just born with a backwards waist?


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

I guess Nergal still needs practice.


----------



## Holsety (May 29, 2010)

This is what he gets for going above his skill level


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

At least he knows how to make good boobs.


----------



## Holsety (May 29, 2010)

Clearly Nergal has some homosexual conflicts going on in his head, look at the emphasis on the female parts compared to the male parts.


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

Well you don't really ever get to see Ephidel's crotch area.


----------



## Holsety (May 29, 2010)

Exactly, he keeps it hidden.


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

I know there is a Rule 34 of this somewhere.


----------



## Thatch (May 29, 2010)

You two are bad.

There's a lot of crotch and boobs here.


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

The fuck did I miss?!


----------



## Joeyyy (May 29, 2010)

szopaw said:


> You two are bad.
> 
> There's a lot of crotch and boobs here.




I like crotch(â™€) and boobs


----------



## Thatch (May 29, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> I like crotch(â™€) and boobs



Those are would appreciate as well, but the crotch is â™‚


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

Just got up.

At 1am.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 29, 2010)

Hi Teto.


----------



## Jashwa (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> Just got up.
> 
> At 1am.


That's not that late.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That's not that late.


It's later than I've ever got up before. On the plus side, it was 7 hours sleep, which is a decent number of hours to sleep. I'll stay up from now to maybe 11pm or something.

Also, hello Fuzzy, how's your world.


----------



## Jashwa (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> It's later than I've ever got up before. On the plus side, it was 7 hours sleep, which is a decent number of hours to sleep. I'll stay up from now to maybe 11pm or something.
> 
> Also, hello Fuzzy, how's your world.


You just need to sleep for like 15 hours straight or something and get back to a normal sleep schedule.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You just need to sleep for like 15 hours straight or something and get back to a normal sleep schedule.


I'm obviously not as experienced with fixing my sleep pattern as you are D:


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 29, 2010)

It's difficult for me to sleep with someone else in the same room. I'm not used to it.

Or maybe it's Taren's dick being up my ass that is making it difficult for me to fall sleep. Hmm...


----------



## Jashwa (May 29, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> It's difficult for me to sleep with someone else in the same room. I'm not used to it.
> 
> Or maybe it's Taren's dick being up my ass that is making it difficult for me to fall sleep. Hmm...


That doesn't sound comfortable for an entire night. You could probably fix that by scooting forward and rolling over.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 29, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That doesn't sound comfortable for an entire night. You could probably fix that by scooting forward and rolling over.



But he's on top pinning me down...


----------



## Jashwa (May 29, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> But he's on top pinning me down...


All night? Damn.

Did he get struck by lightning and lose all of his nerves so he can go for hours now no homo?


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

I planned on hanging out with one of my friends today...but that plan fell through


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I planned on hanging out with one of my friends today...but that plan fell through


I'm sorry but _I was fighting the final boss_ in Kingdom Hearts 2!


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm sorry but _I was fighting the final boss_ in Kingdom Hearts 2!


I fucking hate Xemnas


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I fucking hate Xemnas


How could you not like man sex!?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm sorry but _I was fighting the final boss_ in Kingdom Hearts 2!


Did you win.


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> How could you not like man sex!?


Axel and Marluxia are better

just sayin


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> Did you win.


My mom turned it off when I was watching the final scene! Can you believe it?!


WillowWulf said:


> Axel and Marluxia are better
> 
> just sayin


I'm sure I can turn those names into something sexual somehow.

Why do they all have X's in their names anyway?


----------



## Jashwa (May 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I planned on hanging out with one of my friends today...but that plan fell through


This, except for replace one with a bunch of and today with today and yesterday.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> My mom turned it off when I was watching the final scene! Can you believe it?!


Total racisim because you are black obviously.


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Why do they all have X's in their names anyway?


If you take the X out of some of their names, and unscramble the letters you get the name of their somebody (Roxas=Sora)


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

Teto said:


> Total racisim because you are black obviously.


Yes, I can feel her inner hatred towards my skin, even if she doesn't show it...

Strange because I'm not adopted.


WillowWulf said:


> If you take the X out of some of their names, and unscramble the letters you get the name of their somebody (Roxas=Sora)


Mind = Blown


----------



## Luca (May 29, 2010)

Whoo! I'm having  fire with my cousins tonight. This ought to be fun but I just know I'm gonna lose all my leg hair though.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 29, 2010)

Anyone play Red Dead Redemption yet? Also, going back to play it, Au Voir.


----------



## Luca (May 29, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Anyone play Red Dead Redemption yet? Also, going back to play it, Au Voir.



Hell yeah I have. That game is amazing. I just love dragging people from my horse and running through town, or tieing people up and placing bait around them in the tall trees so a bear eats them or tieing them up and throwing them in front of a train...


... I think I have problems


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 29, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Anyone play Red Dead Redemption yet? Also, going back to play it, Au Voir.


I want that game so much.


----------



## Zseliq (May 29, 2010)

I burned my tongue on some soup. Oowww


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

Slow night tonight huh, oh well, I have nothing better to do


----------



## SirRob (May 29, 2010)

Weekends are always slow... I guess people are too busy having lives. :sad:


----------



## Nylak (May 29, 2010)

Luca said:


> Hell yeah I have. That game is amazing. I just love dragging people from my horse and running through town, or tieing people up and placing bait around them in the tall trees so a bear eats them or tieing them up and throwing them in front of a train...
> 
> 
> ... I think I have problems


 ...*restrains self from looking for this game on amazon.*


----------



## Willow (May 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Weekends are always slow... I guess people are too busy having lives. :sad:


I did go to the mall today :|

So I was gone for like, 3 hours
But it was just me and my mom

I got a necklace with my Chinese zodiac sign on it


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Weekends are always slow... I guess people are too busy having lives. :sad:


I was drunk _last night_... I woke up sober and depressed with no more alcohol. 

Oh well, no hangover...


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 29, 2010)

Luca said:


> Hell yeah I have. That game is amazing. I just love dragging people from my horse and running through town, or tieing people up and placing bait around them in the tall trees so a bear eats them or tieing them up and throwing them in front of a train...
> 
> 
> ... I think I have problems


I have yet to place someone on the tracks or with bait, but that gatling gun part where you are in the fort kicks so much goddamned ass. But I gotta take a break, sometime after +10 hours, don't want my 360 to get to hot. Right now though im stuck in some little town in Mexico where the biggest buisness is a whore house.


Teto said:


> I want that game so much.


Go get it.


Nylak said:


> ...*restrains self from looking for this game on amazon.*



Do not resist, its a whole hell of a lot of fun.


----------



## Plantar (May 30, 2010)

I am extremely bored. Noooothing to do. Ugh.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> I am extremely bored. Noooothing to do. Ugh.


I've been complaining about this for I don't know how long


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

Is it really that hard to be entertained? I mean I get enough entertainment out of pressing F5 all day.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 30, 2010)

You bored people should play Super Mario Galaxy 2. :3


----------



## Holsety (May 30, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You bored people should play Super Mario Galaxy 2. :3


I would suggest sex but you probably don't feel it anymore.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Is it really that hard to be entertained?


It is when you do the same thing everyday

This place keeps me somewhat at ease for all it's worth though


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It is when you do the same thing everyday
> 
> This place keeps me somewhat at ease for all it's worth though


draw moar


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> draw moar


I can't think of anything to draw though

And of the stuff that I've been drawing, it sucks


----------



## Holsety (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> draw moar


That is your answer to everything ):<


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I can't think of anything to draw though
> 
> And of the stuff that I've been drawing, it sucks


draw moar

The more you draw, the better you'll get, naturally. Can't think of something to draw? Google something you like and draw it.


----------



## Holsety (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Google something you like and draw it.


Unless you have a dirty mind, in that case don't google anything.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I can't think of anything to draw though
> 
> And of the stuff that I've been drawing, it sucks



Draw this.
http://www.swamppolitics.com/news/p...6/Kansas oil refinery small-thumb-425x311.jpg


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

I've been trying to draw anthro rabbits and stuff, but it's not working 
(damn rabbits)


----------



## Plantar (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Is it really that hard to be entertained? I mean I get enough entertainment out of pressing F5 all day.


I'm not in the mood to press F5.


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've been trying to draw anthro rabbits and stuff, but it's not working
> (damn rabbits)


All anthros are pretty much the same... Just think of a rabbit as a cat with long ears...


Crocodile said:


> I'm not in the mood to press F5.


What do you like doing?


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> All anthros are pretty much the same... Just think of a rabbit as a cat with long ears...


But it's harder than it sooounds 

*sulks in corner*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 30, 2010)

Drawing anything is a discipline of the mind.


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But it's harder than it sooounds
> 
> *sulks in corner*


You'll get the hang of it!


HAXX said:


> Drawing anything is a discipline of the mind.


...


----------



## gdzeek (May 30, 2010)

Rabbits and bunnies are evil to draw!!


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You'll get the hang of it!


*continues sulking*


----------



## gdzeek (May 30, 2010)

I've noticed they're heads are shaped kinda like jelly beans, or squirrels with big ears.


----------



## Browder (May 30, 2010)

So It think there should be a drunkposting/weedposting thread. What do y'all think?


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 30, 2010)

Why do I suddenly want to play GTA: Vice City?


----------



## Pliio8 (May 30, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Why do I suddenly want to play GTA: Vice City?



GTA: Vatican City


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 30, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> GTA: Vatican City



Play as Da' Pope and meet up with your Cardnials and do a drive by on the Jews in The Popemobile.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 30, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Play as Da' Pope and meet up with your Cardnials and do a drive by on the Jews in The Popemobile.



Hell yeah. Greatest game ever.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 30, 2010)

Hot damn, I need to shave.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Hot damn, I need to shave.


I ran out of shaving cream and had to shave with shampoo...


----------



## Pliio8 (May 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I ran out of shaving cream and had to shave with shampoo...



That musta hurt. O_O


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I ran out of shaving cream and had to shave with shampoo...



I just need to shave before it gets all unruly or people confuse me with a guy in ZZ Top.


Pliio8 said:


> That musta hurt. O_O



Try using only water, or better, dry.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> That musta hurt. O_O


Nope, just add water and lather...



blackfuredfox said:


> Try using only water, or better, dry.


Now *that* hurts...


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2010)

Hey guys.

Did you know rabbits like cake?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2010)

Throat hurts from singing D:


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Did you know rabbits like cake?


Carrot cake?


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Did you know rabbits like cake?


teehee

I want some cake D:


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *continues sulking*



Find someone to doodle with...you can only get better and appreciate their company..


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Nope, just add water and lather...
> 
> 
> Now *that* hurts...



I used to only shave with water, because I would put it off til the morining and wake up late with no time for shaving cream. But I tried dry only once before, I got through half of a sideburn before going, "oh for fuck's sake, to hell with this."


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Find someone to doodle with...you can only get better and appreciate their company..


But I don't have anyone to doodle with


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But I don't have anyone to doodle with



>.> Well...I could recommend a specific someone...


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Carrot cake?


Yes, of course.


WillowWulf said:


> I want some cake D:


Oh, how the tables have turned...


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> >.> Well...I could recommend a specific someone...


and who would that be?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> and who would that be?


Jesus...


----------



## Luca (May 30, 2010)

I have a mystery to slove tonight?I came home from the fire to notice that my new shoes have been stolen from my room. I have to play detective for this one....




What would Shelock Holmes do?


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2010)

Luca said:


> I have a mystery to slove tonight?I came home from the fire to notice that my new shoes have been stolen from my room. I have to play detective for this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smoke some crack.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 30, 2010)

Luca said:


> I have a mystery to slove tonight? I Camron home from the fire to notice that my new shoes have been stolen from my room. I have to play detective for this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go up to any siblings he had and backhand the shit out of them with his ring hand until they coughed up blood for taking his shoes. Thats what Sherlock Holmes would do. He would also spell his name right.


----------



## Luca (May 30, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Smoke some crack.



Hmmm... Well he was a great detective so maybe this might work.



blackfuredfox said:


> Go up to any siblings he had and backhand the shit out of them with his ring hand until they coughed up blood for taking his shoes. Thats what Sherlock Holmes would do. He would also spell his name right.


 Ah but I have no siblings who could take the shoes. I need a good lead. To the crack house Watson!


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 30, 2010)

Luca said:


> Hmmm... Well he was a great detective so maybe this might work.
> 
> 
> A but I have no siblings who could take the shoes. I need a good lead. To the crack house Watson!



But they didn't have crack houses then, only opium dens.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

I don't know why, but I feel like crying right now...


----------



## Browder (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't know why, but I feel like crying right now...



Don't.Go to sleep and hang out with friends tomorrow.


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't know why, but I feel like crying right now...


Cheer up... You're not alone.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't know why, but I feel like crying right now...


General loneliness? ):


----------



## Alstor (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't know why, but I feel like crying right now...


Don't cry. You got the 2,000th post.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

Teto said:


> General loneliness? ):


That and I Mariah Carey probably


----------



## Bando (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't know why, but I feel like crying right now...



 Well, I hope that tomorrow (well today for you)  will be a better day than this past one. Cheer up!

I'm exhausted after teching my school's talent show. It was a blast


----------



## Holsety (May 30, 2010)

this topic suddenly took a turn for the EMO


----------



## Plantar (May 30, 2010)

Teto said:


> General loneliness? ):


Hey, that's what I have like, all the time.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 30, 2010)

Holsety said:


> I would suggest sex but you probably don't feel it anymore.



You're kidding right? I'm _always_ feeling it.


----------



## Luca (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't know why, but I feel like crying right now...



You just try sleeping or listening to music that makes you feel good. It's what I do when I'm feelin down.


----------



## Holsety (May 30, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You're kidding right? I'm _always_ feeling it.


Im not sure if you got the joke or not but I'm gonna go with yes.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That and I Mariah Carey probably


I usually just listen to sad music. But I'm listening to "I Know", by Dear and the Headlight just now, because it's more upbeat. The sort of music that gets me further down than I already am are "You Could Be Happy" by Snow Patrol, and most songs from The Midnight Organ Fight, by Frightened Rabbit.

Music pretty much defines my mood.


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

Oh hey! When I'm sad I come here and post.


----------



## Plantar (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh hey! When I'm sad I come here and post.


I do in combination with mixed emotions including depression, sadness, and boredom. :J


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh hey! When I'm sad I come here and post.


When I'm sad, I stop posting anywhere.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2010)

*headdesk* Why. *headdesk* do. *headdesk* I. *headdesk* suck... *headdesk*


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

Teto said:


> When I'm sad, I stop posting anywhere.


Glad you aren't sad then. ^^


Crocodile said:


> I do in combination with mixed emotions including depression, sadness, and boredom. :J


I hope it's the boredom one you're feeling right now.


----------



## Browder (May 30, 2010)

Hmm. I post here in a positive mood. If I'm sad, the internet usual isn't the best place to get help.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

Oh god, I posted one thing and now there's 12 people viewing this 

I thought this wasn't a hugbox


----------



## Holsety (May 30, 2010)

When I'm sad I stop being sad.


----------



## Bando (May 30, 2010)

I'm usually happy when I post, I don't feel up to doing much when I'm sad.


----------



## Browder (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh god, I posted one thing and now there's 12 people viewing this
> 
> I thought this wasn't a hugbox



You're not posting about a problem we think is stupid. For now.


----------



## Luca (May 30, 2010)

Right now I feel like the only one in this thread that doesnt have depression problems.


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> Hmm. I post here in a positive mood. If I'm sad, the internet usual isn't the best place to get help.


Better than real life. Where people are all like 'Deal with it.'

You know it's funny. I've felt a lot happier in here ever since I changed my avatar.


----------



## Bando (May 30, 2010)

Luca said:


> Right now I feel like the only one in this thread that desnt have depression problems.



You're not alone there. *raises hand*


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Glad you aren't sad then. ^^


I'm more apathetic than anything, right now.


Luca said:


> Right now I feel like the only one in this thread that doesnt have depression problems.


Welcome to the fandom, your depression will arrive shortly.


----------



## Plantar (May 30, 2010)

Lol, in an alternate version of Eyes of Time by Aryeon, the singer sounds like his balls are in a vice grip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTVYX-eJz5I


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

Teto said:


> I'm more apathetic than anything, right now.


Oh! Well that's perfect for the forums.


----------



## Browder (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Better than real life. Where people are all like 'Deal with it.'
> 
> You know it's funny. I've felt a lot happier in here ever since I changed my avatar.



Where do you live, Japan? I swear everyone asks me if I'm alright every other day, and there's a lot of emphasis on getting help for personal problems.

And the avatar is a positive reinforcement thing. Draw him smiling.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You know it's funny. I've felt a lot happier in here ever since I changed my avatar.


I change my avatar to much


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I change my avatar to much


I as well.


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> Where do you live, Japan? I swear everyone asks me if I'm alright every other day, and there's a lot of emphasis on getting help for personal problems.
> 
> And the avatar is a positive reinforcement thing. Draw him smiling.


The one I used before my sarcastic one was smiling. I changed it when I became a douchebag!


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2010)

Luca said:


> Right now I feel like the only one in this thread that doesnt have depression problems.


I know, it sucks being positive in a room full of negative nancys.


----------



## Plantar (May 30, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I know, it sucks being positive in a room full of negative nancys.


Since when is my name Nancy?


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> Since when is my name Nancy?


Nathan, then.


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Nathan, then.



Nah, Nancy's more degrading.


----------



## Bando (May 30, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> Since when is my name Nancy?



It's a colloquialism.


----------



## Luca (May 30, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I know, it sucks being positive in a room full of negative nancys.



I know right. Being the only happy person in a place full of depressed people makes me feel alone and now that makes me feel sad. But then I feel like I fit in so it makes me happy again. It's a cycle of emotions.


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

We're on page 83. No more sad posts! Only happy ones!

83!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2010)

FUCK MY LIFE


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> We're on page 83. No more sad posts! Only happy ones!
> 
> 83!


BAWWWWW!!! T_T


----------



## Bando (May 30, 2010)

The Lion King is the best musical I've ever seen! 


HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY


----------



## Plantar (May 30, 2010)

Teto said:


> FUCK MY LIFE


Fight the power.


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

Teto said:


> SUNSHINE AND RAINBOWS *Prances around merrily*


THAT'S THE SPIRIT! 83


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2010)

EVERYTHING IS FUCKED
JUST FUCKED

WHAT WE GONNA DO NOW MAN
WHAT WE GONNA DO


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

Teto said:


> EVERYTHING IS FUCKED
> JUST FUCKED
> 
> WHAT WE GONNA DO NOW MAN
> WHAT WE GONNA DO


OKAY OKAY OKAY

SINCE WE'RE GONNA DIE ANYWAY

I MIGHT AS WELL TRY IT

*Makes out with Teto*


----------



## Plantar (May 30, 2010)

Teto said:


> EVERYTHING IS FUCKED
> JUST FUCKED
> 
> WHAT WE GONNA DO NOW MAN
> WHAT WE GONNA DO


I'll go get the freezer.


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2010)

Luca said:


> I know right. Being the only happy person in a place full of depressed people makes me feel alone and now that makes me feel sad. But then I feel like I fit in so it makes me happy again. It's a cycle of emotions.


Be happeh together?


SirRob said:


> We're on page 83. No more sad posts! Only happy ones!
> 
> 83!


83 is :3 with glasses on.

Guys, we need to make this page count.


----------



## Bando (May 30, 2010)

Teto said:


> EVERYTHING IS FUCKED
> JUST FUCKED
> 
> WHAT WE GONNA DO NOW MAN
> WHAT WE GONNA DO



STOP.


HAMMERTIME.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 30, 2010)

How can anybody be sad when my friend just texted me:

I killed a whore for you...After I filled her with my seed.


----------



## Bando (May 30, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> How can anybody be sad when my friend just texted me:
> 
> I killed a whore for you...After I filled her with my seed.



I lol'd pretty hard at that.

How can I be sad when I got to use a spotlight tonight? :3


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> How can anybody be sad when my friend just texted me:
> 
> I killed a whore for you...After I filled her with my seed.


WHOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

TOO MUCH INFORMATIONNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> STOP.
> 
> 
> HAMMERTIME.



YES that is my text message ringtone. And it is awesome.

My, my, MY, MY


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> How can anybody be sad when my friend just texted me:
> 
> I killed a whore for you...After I filled her with my seed.


Oh, so you get the message?

I sent that ages ago.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 30, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I lol'd pretty hard at that.
> 
> How can I be sad when I got to use a spotlight tonight? :3


 inorite?


SirRob said:


> WHOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> TOO MUCH INFORMATIONNNNNNNNNNNNN


 
It could have been worse. He could have said "then" instead of "after."


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> YES that is my text message ringtone. And it is awesome.
> 
> My, my, MY, MY


MY MY MY MY

Aww man why is 7 the max size? Someone should change that.


----------



## Luca (May 30, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> How can anybody be sad when my friend just texted me:
> 
> I killed a whore for you...After I filled her with my seed.



That's not nice. Hookers are people too...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 30, 2010)

Well fuck, Teto. If you didn't live so damned far away....
Plus that whore will be so fucking rotten by the time she gets her.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 30, 2010)

Luca said:


> That's not nice. Hookers are people too...


No, they're objects like all women.


----------



## garoose (May 30, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Well fuck, Teto. If you didn't live so damned far away....
> Plus that whore will be so fucking rotten by the time she gets her.


 
Put her on ice and get rush shipping


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> MY MY MY MY



MUSIC HITS ME SO HARD

MAKES ME SAY OH MY LORD


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Well fuck, Teto. If you didn't live so damned far away....
> Plus that whore will be so fucking rotten by the time she gets her.


I TRIED DIDN'T I ;^;


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Well fuck, Teto. If you didn't live so damned far away....
> Plus that whore will be so fucking rotten by the time she gets her.


More holes equals more fun!


----------



## Bando (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> WHOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> TOO MUCH INFORMATIONNNNNNNNNNNNN



No, too much is when your band teacher and his wife and friend make that's what she said jokes on facebook. :V


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> MUSIC HITS ME SO HARD
> 
> MAKES ME SAY OH MY LORD


NOOOO STOP SINGING IT BURNS MY EARSSSSS


----------



## Plantar (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> NOOOO STOP SINGING IT BURNS MY EARSSSSS


I could start singing, but that might just make it worse.


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> No, too much is when your band teacher and his wife and friend make that's what she said jokes on facebook. :V


AUGHHH?!?!! PEOPLE ACTUALLY DO THAT SORT OF THING?! GROSSS!!!!!

ALSO I PRESS THE SHIFT KEY NOT CAPS LOCK FOR YOUR INFORMATION!


Crocodile said:


> I could start singing, but that might just make it worse.


I'd make a comment but I don't know what you sound like. *_*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 30, 2010)

Teto said:


> I TRIED DIDN'T I ;^;


 
Yes, yes you did. -patpat- And I will send you and englishman's head in return.


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> NOOOO STOP SINGING IT BURNS MY EARSSSSS



BUT ITS MC HAMMER

AND I USE CAPS LOCK, IT'S ANGRIER

Aww, page 83 is gone. RIP.


----------



## Luca (May 30, 2010)

If I could I would remove the caps lock from key boards all together.


----------



## Bando (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> AUGHHH?!?!! *PEOPLE ACTUALLY DO THAT SORT OF THING?!* GROSSS!!!!!
> 
> ALSO I PRESS THE SHIFT KEY NOT CAPS LOCK FOR YOUR INFORMATION!



CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL!

Also, bold = :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Yes, yes you did. -patpat- And I will send you and englishman's head in return.


c:


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> BUT ITS MC HAMMER
> 
> AND I USE CAPS LOCK, IT'S ANGRIER
> 
> Aww, page 83 is gone. RIP.


It did a good amount of damage though. 8)





Luca said:


> If I could I would remove the caps lock from key boards all together.


BUT I LOVE BEING OBNOXIOUS


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2010)

Luca said:


> If I could I would remove the caps lock from key boards all together.



AND I WOULD REPLACE IT WITH THE "BILLY MAYS" KEY

BILLY MAYS HERE


----------



## Bando (May 30, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> AND I WOULD REPLACE IT WITH THE "BILLY MAYS" KEY
> 
> BILLY MAYS HERE



Post of the century, totally sig'd. :3


----------



## Luca (May 30, 2010)

So... What would I make for breakfast? I knows it's only 2:30 a.m. But I'm hungry now. I was thinking cinnamon buns.


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2010)

Luca said:


> So... What would I make for breakfast? I knows it's only 2:30 a.m. But I'm hungry now. I was think cinomin buns.



Dude. 

I am going to go make an egg sandwich.

Join me?


----------



## Bando (May 30, 2010)

Luca said:


> So... What would I make for breakfast? I knows it's only 2:30 a.m. But I'm hungry now. I was thinking cinnamon buns.



Yesyesyesyes! Those are the best breakfast food ever.


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

Luca said:


> So... What would I make for breakfast? I knows it's only 2:30 a.m. But I'm hungry now. I was thinking cinnamon buns.


Salad! Make a salad! Mmmm!!!


----------



## Plantar (May 30, 2010)

Wow. Now I'm scared.


----------



## Luca (May 30, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Dude.
> 
> I am going to go make an egg sandwich.
> 
> Join me?



Why would a bird eat an egg sammich? Isn't that cannabalism?


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2010)

Luca said:


> Why would a bird eat an egg sammich? Isn't that cannabalism?



Yes. Tasty, tasty cannibalism.

Besides, chickens hardly count as birds anyway.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

What did I miss?

And what about sandwiches?


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And what about sandwiches?


You're making them. Hurry up.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're making them. Hurry up.


Oh you boys

Brought sandwiches for everyone


----------



## Luca (May 30, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Yes. Tasty, tasty cannibalism.
> 
> Besides, chickens hardly count as birds anyway.



Eh. Okay. I guess I could make an omelette too.


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're making them. Hurry up.



Really? 

that's really nice and thoughtful of you willow Make it quick, you dirty whore.


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh you boys
> 
> Brought sandwiches for everyone


I SAID NO MAYO DARN IT! *Tosses the entire platter* GO MAKE MORE -WITHOUT- MAYO, WOMAN!


----------



## Holsety (May 30, 2010)

There is too much time wasting for such a late hour, go to bed or go do something ):<


----------



## Plantar (May 30, 2010)

But it's only 2:50AM! D:


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I SAID NO MAYO DARN IT! *Tosses the entire platter* GO MAKE MORE -WITHOUT- MAYO, WOMAN!


Well if this is how you're going to treat my sandwiches


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

Holsety said:


> There is too much time wasting for such a late hour, go to bed or go do something ):<


NOT UNTIL I GET MY DARN SANDWICH


WillowWulf said:


> Well if this is how you're going to treat my sandwiches


YOU DON'T GET A SAY IN THIS WO... W... ... ... ... I... I can't do this anymore! I'm sorry Willow!!! ;_____; I'll make the sandwiches from now on!!


----------



## Holsety (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Well if this is how you're going to treat my sandwiches


Put baconaisse on it, he loves baconaisse.


----------



## Luca (May 30, 2010)

I want my sammich with the crust cut off and it cut into 4 slices. Just like my mommy used to make just before I backhanded her for taking to long.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> NOT UNTIL I GET MY DARN SANDWICH
> YOU DON'T GET A SAY IN THIS WO... W... ... ... ... I... I can't do this anymore! I'm sorry Willow!!! ;_____; I'll make the sandwiches from now on!!


It's ok Robbie-kun (did I just use that?)

I made another batch of sandwiches already


----------



## Taren Fox (May 30, 2010)

Do not THIS this post, or I'll fucking rage.


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Do not THIS this post, or I'll fucking rage.



tee hee


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's ok Robbie-kun (did I just use that?)
> 
> I made another batch of sandwiches already


*Cries and bows* Thank you!!! I'll savor every bite!!! X_T


----------



## Taren Fox (May 30, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> *Cries and bows* Thank you!!! I'll savor every bite!!! X_T


teehee


----------



## Taren Fox (May 30, 2010)

FUCKIN STOP IT ><


----------



## Plantar (May 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> FUCKIN STOP IT ><


Lucky. I'm not important enough to be 'THIS'd.


----------



## Luca (May 30, 2010)

Well I'm off to go make cinnamon buns, waffles, sasage and eggs. I probibly won't even finish it all. Bye all.


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

Luca said:


> Well I'm off to go make cinnamon buns, waffles, sasage and eggs. I probibly won't even finish it all. Bye all.


Bye!!! Enjoy your breakfast!!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2010)

I'M A TOTAL FAGGOT WHO LIKES TO SUCK DICK


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2010)

So I hope everybody is feeling better now?

Also this egg sandwich is amazing.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

All I ever have for breakfast is cereal

..I wanna snuggle so bad


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien fucks rabbits.


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

I need to go to bed if I wanna get breakfast tomorrow!! @_X


----------



## Taren Fox (May 30, 2010)

Teto said:


> Fuzzy Alien fucks rabbits.


boy rabbits


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2010)

Teto said:


> Fuzzy Alien fucks rabbits.





> The following 2 Users agree with Teto for this Post:
> *Fuzzy Alien,*



what


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> All I ever have for breakfast is cereal
> 
> ..I wanna snuggle so bad


I would if I was there, hun.
WE LOVE YOU

I'm so goddamn tired.


----------



## Holsety (May 30, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> what


oh god i lol'd


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> what


He's 'this'ing everything in this thread just now, so I'm taking  advantage.


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2010)

Teto said:


> He's 'this'ing everything in this thread just now, so I'm taking  advantage.



I think you got him to stop.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

Teto said:


> I would if I was there, hun.
> WE LOVE YOU
> 
> I'm so goddamn tired.


hehe

I don't feel all that tired really


----------



## Holsety (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> hehe
> 
> I don't feel all that tired really


YOU AND YOUR SUDDEN MOOD CHANGES


someone needs to take their meds ):<


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 30, 2010)

I ran out of "This"es. :[


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2010)

aaaaa

My hair feels short all of a sudden. Like, before I thought it was long. But now that the back is falling over my shoulders and around my neck, it feels short.

Confusion.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 30, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I ran out of "This"es. :[


Only coolfags can THIS.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

I colored a picture I drew with some crayons I found in my locker


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2010)

For those who haven't seen it.


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I colored a picture I drew with some crayons I found in my locker


Awesome!


----------



## Plantar (May 30, 2010)

Teto said:


> For those who haven't seen it.


Cracks me up, man.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> Cracks me up, man.


NOW SASQUATCH CAN PLAY HALO 3


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

Teto said:


> For those who haven't seen it.


That guy was kewl


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

Teto said:


> For those who haven't seen it.


That Josh guy sounds like a jerk.


----------



## Icky (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That Josh guy sounds like a jerk.


Dude, don't say that.

He'll get Van Helsing on your ass.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 30, 2010)

I just thought I'd remind everyone. 





CannonFodder said:


> Tonight you will dream of an anthro fox  doing a backflip into his own anus.


 That is all...


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Awesome!


I'm not used to coloring with crayons :/


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm not used to coloring with crayons :/


Hah, neither am I. What do you usually color with?


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Hah, neither am I. What do you usually color with?


Colored pencils


----------



## Jashwa (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That Josh guy sounds like a jerk.


I know. I'd fucking marry him. He sounds so awesome.


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Colored pencils


Ah, gotcha. Colored pencils are the best. :3


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Ah, gotcha. Colored pencils are the best. :3


Indeed they are ^^


----------



## Riley (May 30, 2010)

I really wish it was possible to follow this thread at all.

Oh well.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

I guess I'm going to go and lay down and maybe snuggle up with one of my stuffies

Edit: ninja'd hehe :3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2010)

;;
;.;
;-;
;_;
;~;
;o;
;u;
;n;
;x;
;v;
;A;
;Â¬;
;<;

Booored and tired.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 30, 2010)

Super Mario 64 or Super Mario Galaxy?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2010)

Neither. Go to sleep.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 30, 2010)

NO U


----------



## Taren Fox (May 30, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> It's difficult for me to sleep with someone else in the same room. I'm not used to it.
> 
> Or maybe it's Taren's dick being up my ass that is making it difficult for me to fall sleep. Hmm...


why do you close your eyes when we make love


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> why do you close your eyes when we make love



You're no CrispSkittlez, hun.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> NO U


I got up at 1am, so I'm fine.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 30, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You're no CrispSkittlez, hun.


If I had a z at the end of my name, would it make a difference?


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> If I had a z at the end of my name, would it make a difference?



Maybe...


----------



## Thatch (May 30, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Maybe...



That's really shallow :V


----------



## Taren Fox (May 30, 2010)

szopaw said:


> That's really shallow :V


women like guys with a z ;3


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> women like guys with a z ;3



I resent that, Taren.


----------



## LizardKing (May 30, 2010)

This thread is lacking limericks
Just furries who like sucking dicks
Stop being so dumb
And pull out your thumb
Then get the fuck out or post pics


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 30, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> This thread is lacking limericks
> Just furries who like sucking dicks
> Stop being so dumb
> And pull out your thumb
> Then get the fuck out or post pics



Does this count?
<3====8


----------



## LizardKing (May 30, 2010)

Jesus wept


----------



## Nocturne (May 30, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> This thread is lacking limericks
> Just furries who like sucking dicks
> Stop being so dumb
> And pull out your thumb
> Then get the fuck out or post pics



Maybe if they would suck cocks,
their threads would be long gone and locked,
with their head in a lap,
they'd be too busy to tap
random letters on keyboards to mock.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 30, 2010)

I had breakfast. Corn Flakes are good.


----------



## LizardKing (May 30, 2010)

Nocturne said:


> Maybe if they would suck cocks,
> their threads would be long gone and locked,
> with their head in a lap,
> they'd be too busy to tap
> random letters on keyboards to mock.



But I bet they can type with one hand
Making posts that are boring and bland
Yes it would slow them down
All this crap makes me frown
We need more vaginas that are filled with sand


----------



## Nocturne (May 30, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> I had breakfast. Corn Flakes are good.



GS says that cornflakes are good,
so great that the thought gives him wood,
he never needs milk,
he just jerks it for Silk,
I wont delete this but I should.



LizardKing said:


> But I bet they can type with one hand
> Making posts that are boring and bland
> Yes it would slow them down
> All this crap makes me frown
> We need more vaginas that are filled with sand



But in Australia lives dear Xaerun,
he's asleep not banning these buffoons,
as we sleep this day,
he'll be locking away,
with tiny grains all up in his poon.


----------



## Thatch (May 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> women like guys with a z ;3



I don't think having a Z would really satisfy a woman.


----------



## LizardKing (May 30, 2010)

Nocturne said:


> GS says that cornflakes are good,
> so great that the thought gives him wood,
> he never needs milk,
> he just jerks it for Silk,
> I wont delete this but I should.



I think I prefer coco pops
Chocolately greatness never stops
Though they do look like crap
From a toilet mishap
Or droppings from a triceratops



Nocturne said:


> But in Australia lives dear Xaerun,
> he's asleep not banning these buffoons,
> as we sleep this day,
> he'll be locking away,
> with tiny grains all up in his poon.



He really needs to get back here
So he can protect that we hold dear
But he's currently busy
And a little bit dizzy
From the pounding of cock in his rear


----------



## Nocturne (May 30, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> He really needs to get back here
> So he can protect that we hold dear
> But he's currently busy
> And a little bit dizzy
> From the pounding of cock in his rear



Perhaps we can now enlist Grim,
if there's one mod I trust then it's him,
he's also a fag,
but his mouse doesn't lag,
even if huskybutt's pounding his rim

V:


----------



## LizardKing (May 30, 2010)

Yeah let's just stop right there.


----------



## LizardKing (May 30, 2010)

Okay breakfast finished.

Continue.



Nocturne said:


> Perhaps we can now enlist Grim,
> if there's one mod I trust then it's him,
> he's also a fag,
> but his mouse doesn't lag,
> ...



It's nice that he has company
With Sonata in Germany
Enjoying their beer
And each other's rear
Nothing but booze and sodomy


----------



## Nocturne (May 30, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> It's nice that he has company
> With Sonata in Germany
> Enjoying their beer
> And each other's rear
> Nothing but booze and sodomy



I'm truly happy for my best friend,
and though odd discussing his rear end,
perhaps you'd agree,
this Germanic orgy,
needs some pics taken for us to send.


----------



## Willow (May 30, 2010)

I was only asleep for 5 hours


----------



## Thatch (May 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I was only asleep for 5 hours



Hey, hey. There's something beautiful going on here. Don't interrupt.


----------



## LizardKing (May 30, 2010)

Nocturne said:


> I'm truly happy for my best friend,
> and though odd discussing his rear end,
> perhaps you'd agree,
> this Germanic orgy,
> needs some pics taken for us to send.



Imagination is enough
I'd rather not see all that stuff
If you want it that's fine
It is your choice not mine
Did they use the rope or handcuffs?


----------



## JerJer (May 30, 2010)

For Lizardking. :I

I know a man, Lizardking
Smacking fags is his thing
With herring in hand
he takes his stand
Slapped around with one mighty swing.


----------



## Takun (May 30, 2010)

This is a fucking limerick
It is a fucking limerick limerick
Limerick limerick
Limerick limerick
Limerick limerick limerick


----------



## Grimfang (May 30, 2010)

Nocturne said:


> I'm truly happy for my best friend,
> and though odd discussing his rear end,
> perhaps you'd agree,
> this Germanic orgy,
> needs some pics taken for us to send.



I'm happy that you're happy
and, truly, do I miss thee.
Though not nearly enough
to send you that stuff,
but maybe some pics of some panties.



LizardKing said:


> Imagination is enough
> I'd rather not see all that stuff
> If you want it that's fine
> It is your choice not mine
> Did they use the rope or handcuffs?



LizardKing has known all along
to presume me scaled is wrong.
Here nary a tit,
neither a clit,
and in their lieu, only dongs.


----------



## Takun (May 30, 2010)

Grimfang is a fag
No limerick he's just a fag


----------



## LizardKing (May 30, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> LizardKing has known all along
> to presume me scaled is wrong.
> Here nary a tit,
> neither a clit,
> and in their lieu, only dongs.



There's not enough scaleys in here
Except Shark but he is a queer
I do love the scales
And those lovely long tails
I need a bioengineer


----------



## Grimfang (May 30, 2010)

Takun's limerick was a humongous piece of shit, so he's mad.


----------



## Takun (May 30, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> Takun's limerick was a humongous piece of shit, so he's mad.



I am in no way mad
Nor are my limericks bad
But you cannot deny
When you're dating a guy
Who spanks you and calls you dad


----------



## LizardKing (May 30, 2010)

I'm gonna go play Fallout 3
I hope you have fun without me
But I'll be back later
To molest a 'gator
I'm just joking; it would eat me :[


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 30, 2010)

What is this mess
Cause it's not the best
With these skills you are boating
You make people stop posting
Think they'd continue, surely you jest

lol i suk


----------



## Joeyyy (May 30, 2010)

I hate limericks :I


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

I just woke up from an awesome dream.
It involved killing people and hearing them scream.
I was climbing a tower and killing all day.
It was a challenge but I enjoyed it anyway.
And when I woke up I found some cream.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 30, 2010)

I'm going to lock this thread and redirect you guys to a V2.0, here, to make the time-wasting thread(s) a little easier to keep track of.

Link again:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=73750


----------

